# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) >  Άγονες (Επιδοτούμενες) γραμμές (Subsidized Lines)

## nicky

Κονδύλια 300 εκατ. ευρώ για τις άγονες γραμμές 
ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 
03/01/2006 - 10:58  

Περίπου 300 εκατομμύρια ευρώ θα μοιραστούν οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες στην εξαετία 2006 - 2012 για την εξυπηρέτηση των άγονων γραμμών. Ωστόσο, σε ποιες εταιρίες, σε ποια πλοία και σε ποιες γραμμές θα γίνει αυτό, θα προκύψει ύστερα από διεθνή διαγωνισμό, που θα γίνει, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, εντός του μήνα, από τα δύο συναρμόδια υπουργεία, το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και το υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής. 
Στο μεταξύ, μελέτη με αντικείμενο «Ολοκληρωμένο Δίκτυο Επικοινωνίας Νήσων» εκπονήθηκε υπό τη μορφή δωρεάς προς τον δήμο Ερμούπολης και την ΤΕΔΚ Νομού Κυκλάδων, από το Ναυτιλιακό Γραφείο Ναυλώσεων και Μεταφορών «Chartefix Shipping Company Limited». Σκοπός της μελέτης είναι η παρουσίαση ενός ολοκληρωμένου σχεδίου ακτοπλοϊκών δρομολογίων, ο συνδυασμός των οποίων θα δώσει μια συνολική και μόνιμη λύση στο ενδοεπικοινωνιακό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων. Για την υλοποίησή του απαιτείται η χρονοναύλωση τριών σκαφών, τα οποία θα εξυπηρετήσουν το δίκτυο με ίσο ή μικρότερο από το σημερινό κόστος λειτουργίας των επιδοτούμενων πλοίων. 

Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη, έχει καθορισθεί ο αναγκαίος τύπος των πλοίων, οι δρομολογιακές γραμμές τις οποίες θα εξυπηρετούν, καθώς επίσης και το κόστος λειτουργίας τους. Το σχέδιο αυτό αποβλέπει στην απρόσκοπτη και διαρκή επικοινωνία των νησιών, όχι μόνο με τα επιμέρους διοικητικά τους κέντρα, αλλά και με την απευθείας σύνδεσή τους με ολόκληρο το νησιωτικό σύμπλεγμα του Αιγαίου.

Ο πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ Νομού Κυκλάδων και δήμαρχος Ερμούπολης Γιάννης Δεκαβάλλας, με ανακοίνωσή του αναγνώρισε το έργο της δωρήτριας εταιρίας, και ειδικότερα των μελετητών Γ. Θεολογίτη, Κ. Παντζόπουλο, Λ. Γέμελου, και δήλωσε ότι αφού εξετάσει η ΤΕΔΚ τη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη, θα καταθέσει τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση προς το αρμόδιο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. Ιδιαίτερη μνεία έκανε ο πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ στην προσφορά του κ. Γιώργου Θεολογίτη, ο οποίος έχει αποδείξει επανειλημμένα ότι δεν ξεχνάει την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του, τη Σύρα, και με τον δικό του τρόπο δίνει το «παρών» του όποτε χρειαστεί. Να σημειωθεί ότι η ΤΕΔΚ συνεχίζει τις προσπάθειές της, μέσω συγκεκριμένων προτάσεων, ώστε να συμβάλει στην επίλυση των προβλημάτων επικοινωνίας που αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα τα νησιά. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι προτάσεις προς τον υπουργό Αιγαίου Αριστοτέλη Παυλίδη που αφορούν τις επιδοτήσεις των άγονων γραμμών και την τιμολογιακή πολιτική για τους επιβάτες μικρών νησιών κατέθεσε με επιστολή της η ροδίτικη ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή». Στην επιστολή της η εταιρία προτείνει τη δωρεάν μεταφορά των μόνιμων κατοίκων μικρών νησιών κάτω των 3.000 κατοίκων αλλά και κατοίκων μεγαλύτερων νησιών, όπως αυτά της Πάτμου και των Λειψών.

Επιπλέον, η «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή» προτείνει για τα μικρά νησιά να ληφθεί μέριμνα ώστε οι επιβάτες, μη μόνιμοι κάτοικοι να απαλλάσσονται της υποχρέωσης των κρατήσεων υπέρ τρίτων ΦΠΑ, ΝΑΤ, επίναυλου, λιμενικού τέλους. Ωστόσο, σε άλλη επιστολή της, η εταιρία επιρρίπτει ευθύνες στην ηγεσία του υπουργείου Αιγαίου για την κατάσταση των ακτοπλοϊκών συνδέσεων στα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## nicky

Χωρίς αποτέλεσμα πραγματοποιήθηκαν πρόσφατα δύο διαγωνισμοί του ΥΕΝ (Πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος και διαγωνισμός με διαπραγμάτευση) για τις άγονες γραμμές Κύμη - Ψαρά - Μεστά και Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Νάξος - Ηρακλειά - Σχοινούσα - Κουφονήσια - Κατάπολα, αντίστοιχα.
Η μη απελευθέρωση της ακτοπλοϊας, αλλά και τα χαμηλά προσφερόμενα τιμήματα από το ΥΕΝ για τις άγονες γραμμές φαίνεται ότι είναι οι κύριοι λόγοι που διώχνουν τα πλοία από τα νησιά εκείνα που έχουν τις μεγαλύτερες ακτοπλοϊκές ανάγκες.
Στον πρώτο διαγωνισμό που έγινε δεν παρουσιάστηκε ενδιαφερόμενος, ενώ το τίμημα ήταν 8.507 ευρώ. Στον δεύτερο, ο μοναδικός ενδιαφερόμενος ήταν η Blue Star Ferries που προσέφερε τίμημα ανώτερο από το προβλεπόμενο των 6.228,48 ευρώ ανά δρομολόγιο. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι τα τιμήματα που προσφέρθηκαν από το ΥΕΝ ήταν αυξημένα κατά 9,84 % λόγω αύξησης του κόστους των καυσίμων, όταν τα καύσιμα αυξήθηκαν φέτος πάνω από 50 %.

----------


## nicky

ΑΝΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ

ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ "ΑΝΕΜΟΣ" (BLUE BOLT ONE) - ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 121 / ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2005

----------


## nicky

Από τα στοιχεία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας προκύπτει ότι από τις πλέον κρατικοδίαιτες ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα σήμερα είναι η ΣΑΟΣ του κ. Φ. Μανούση, η G.Α. Ferries του κ. Γ. Αγούδημου και ο κ. Απ. Βεντούρης. 

Φ. ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ 

Ο κ. Φ. Μανούσης είναι ο βασικός μέτοχος της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας SAOS Ferries, η οποία έχει την έδρα της στη Σαμοθράκη και δραστηριοποιείται στην ακτοπλοΐα με πλοία που συνδέουν την ενδοχώρα με το Ανατολικό Αιγαίο. 

Ο κ. Μανούσης εξαγόρασε την παραπάνω εταιρεία πριν από λίγα χρόνια, ενώ πριν είχε ασχοληθεί με διάφορες επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες, μεταξύ των οποίων και με μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας. 

Ο κ. Μανούσης θεωρείται από τα αγαπημένα παιδιά της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, αν και ο ίδιος προσπαθεί επιμελώς να κρατά αποστάσεις ασφαλείας από κομματικούς μηχανισμούς, ενώ σε κάθε ευκαιρία απορρίπτει το ενδεχόμενο να ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική, από την οποία, όπως ο ίδιος δηλώνει, «αποσύρθηκε οριστικά το 1992». 

Στη Σαμοθράκη διαθέτει πιστούς φίλους αλλά και αρκετούς πολέμιους που του ασκούν έντονη κριτική σύμφωνα με την οποία χρησιμοποιεί τη ΣΑΟΣ ως πολιορκητικό κριό για την προώθηση των οικονομικών συμφερόντων του σε ένα ευρύ φάσμα δραστηριοτήτων στο Ανατολικό Αιγαίο. 

Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να σημειωθεί ότι σήμερα η ΣΑΟΣ παρουσιάζει έναν ταχύ ρυθμό ανάπτυξης, ενώ στους άμεσους στόχους του είναι η εμφάνισή του στη γραμμή που συνδέει τον Πειραιά με τη Χίο και τη Μυτιλήνη, εκμεταλλευόμενος το κενό που έχει δημιουργηθεί εξαιτίας της αδυναμίας της ΝΕΛ να καλύψει αποτελεσματικά τις ανάγκες της ίδιας γραμμής. 

Λίαν προσφάτως η ΣΑΟΣ του κ. Μανούση έγινε ο βασικός χορηγός της ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας της Σαμοθράκης αλλά και της Ποδοσφαιρικής Ακαδημίας του Αθλητικού και Μορφωτικού Συλλόγου του νησιού, ο οποίος φέρει πλέον και το όνομα του χορηγού του, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν προκληθεί έντονες αντιδράσεις σε τοπικό επίπεδο. 

Τέλος, η ΣΑΟΣ και ο κ. Μανούσης βρίσκονται στην πρώτη θέση της λίστας των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών που επιδοτούνται από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό με 10 εκατ. ευρώ και πλέον ετησίως. 

ΓΕΡ. ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ 

Ο καπετάν Μάκης, όπως τον φωνάζουν στην πιάτσα, εισήλθε στην ακτοπλοΐα το 1988, λαμβάνοντας τεράστια για την εποχή εκείνη ποσά από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό προκειμένου να αποκτήσει τα πλοία του, τα οποία μετασκευάστηκαν στο Πέραμα. 

Διατήρησε στενότατους δεσμούς με τη σημερινή αντιπολίτευση ως και την ανάδειξη του κ. K. Σημίτη στην πρωθυπουργία. Από το 1996 και μετά παρέμεινε προσκολλημένος στο τότε «προεδρικό» ΠαΣοΚ και έγινε ένας από τους πιο σκληρούς πολέμιους του εκσυγχρονιστικού μπλοκ, με συνέπεια να έχει τα πυρά του πάντα στραμμένα στους εκάστοτε υπουργούς Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας της περιόδου Σημίτη. 

Ηταν ο τελευταίος εφοπλιστής της ακτοπλοΐας που εισχώρησε στο «μετρό του Αιγαίου» του Παντελή Σφηνιά, αν και λίγο καιρό αργότερα αποχώρησε διατηρώντας αλώβητα τα συμφέροντά του στην εταιρεία G.Α. Ferries που ο ίδιος είχε ιδρύσει μαζί με τη σύζυγό του Ανθή-Μαρίνα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980. 

Σήμερα η G.Α. Ferries δικαίως θεωρείται ο «πρωταθλητής» των κρατικών επιδοτήσεων με ποσά τα οποία συνολικά για το 2005 θα αγγίξουν και ίσως να ξεπεράσουν τα 15 εκατ. ευρώ. Την ίδια ώρα ο κ. Αγούδημος προσπαθεί να εκμεταλλευθεί το κενό της ΔΑΝΕ στα Δωδεκάνησα αλλά και την απουσία της ΝΕΛ στη γραμμή της Σάμου. 

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ 

Ο κ. Απόστολος Βεντούρης ύστερα από αρκετά χρόνια σιωπής επανέκαμψε εφέτος δυναμικά στο προσκήνιο. Σήμερα ο κ. Βεντούρης διεκδικεί σημαίνοντα ρόλο στη ΝΕΛ καθώς λέγεται ότι του ανήκει πλέον το πακέτο των μετοχών που κατείχε στην εταιρεία η ANEK. Επίσης διεκδικεί και ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο από την ακτοπλοϊκή αγορά των Κυκλάδων με τη δρομολόγηση ταχύπλοων πλοίων με τη C-Link. 

Καθώς προέρχεται από ένα από τα παλαιότερα «τζάκια» της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας έχει προκαλέσει σε πολλούς στον τομέα ερωτήματα για το αν θα επιδιώξει την επαναφορά πρακτικών που έχουν εξαλειφθεί από τον κλάδο εδώ και πολλά έτη, με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί να είναι ανασκουμπωμένοι απέναντί του. Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να σημειωθεί ότι, αν και έχει προκαλέσει ποικίλα σχόλια, ο ίδιος δείχνει ότι καταβάλλει προσπάθειες να διατηρήσει ένα χαμηλό προφίλ επικεντρώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον του στο στοίχημα που έχει βάλει. 

Ο κ. Βεντούρης συγκαταλέγεται στη «μικρή λίστα» των πλέον επιδοτούμενων με 5,5 εκατ. ευρώ ως τώρα, αν και όλα δείχνουν ότι θα διεκδικήσει περισσότερα χρήματα για τη θερινή περίοδο που ήδη διανύουμε. 




Το ΒΗΜΑ, 07/08/2005 , Σελ.: D08
Κωδικός άρθρου: B14533D081
ID: 271751

----------


## nicky

Κυκλάδες: Μελέτη για το ακτοπλοϊκό 
 ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ (5/1/2006)  



 Στα χέρια του υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας βρίσκεται μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε για λογαριασμό της ΤΕΔΚ Κυκλάδων με σκοπό την οριστική επίλυση του ακτοπλοϊκού προβλήματος στην περιοχή. Πρόσφατα ανακοινώθηκαν και αναθέσεις των επιδοτούμενων «άγονων» δρομολογίων.  


 Τη σχετική μελέτη εκπόνησε το Ναυτιλιακό Γραφείο Ναυλώσεων και Μεταφορών «Chartefix Shipping Company Limited», υπό τη μορφή δωρεάς προς την ΤΕΔΚ Κυκλάδων και μέσω αυτής προτείνεται ένα ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο ακτοπλοϊκών δρομολογίων για τη λύση του ενδοεπικοινωνιακού προβλήματος των Κυκλάδων. Συγκεκριμένα, προτείνεται η χρονοναύλωση τριών σκαφών, τα οποία θα εξυπηρετήσουν το δίκτυο με ίσο ή μικρότερο από το σημερινό κόστος λειτουργίας των επιδοτούμενων πλοίων. 

Εν τω μεταξύ, για τις Κυκλάδες και άλλα νησιά του Νοτίου και του Βορείου Αιγαίου ανακοινώθηκαν πρόσφατα οι αναθέσεις διάφορων «άγονων γραμμών». 

Τη γραμμή Νάξος - Ηρακλειά - Σχοινούσα - Κουφονήσια - Αμοργός την πήρε η ΝΕ Μικρές Κυκλάδες, με το «Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης» με 3.350 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο.

Τη γραμμή Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Δονούσα - Κουφονήσι - Σχοινούσα - Ηρακλειά - Νάξος πήρε η ΝΕ Μικρές Κυκλάδες, με το πλοίο «Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης» με 3.950 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο.

Τη γραμμή Θήρα - Θηρασιά πήρε η ΝΕ Θηρασιά, με το «Νήσος Θηρασιά» με 900 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο.

Τη γραμμή Νάξος - Κάλυμνος την πήρε η Blou Star ferries, με 15.000 ευρώ και 18.000 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο για τη γραμμή Νάξος - Αστυπάλαια - Κάλυμνος. 

Τη γραμμή Κάλυμνος - Αστυπάλαια πήρε η ΑΝΕ Καλύμνου, με το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Νήσος Κάλυμνος» με 3.000 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο. 

Τη γραμμή Νίσυρος - Καρδάμαινα πήρε ο Ν. Σταυριανός, με το πλοία «Αγιος Κωνσταντίνος» και «Νίσυρος» με 250 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο. 

Τη γραμμή Χάλκη - Σκάλα Καμείρου Ρόρου πήραν οι Βελλής - Φραγκάκης, με 600 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο. 

Τη γραμμή Ρόδος - Κως - Κάλυμνος - Λέρος - Λειψοί - Πάτμος την πήρε η ΝΕ Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή με 8.000 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο.

----------


## gvaggelas

ΝΕΑ ταραχή στην ακτοπλοΐα προκαλεί η απόφαση του υπουργού Εμπορικής ναυτιλίας, Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, να προχωρήσει εσπευσμένα σε διεθνή πρόσκληση για τη σύναψη συμβάσεων ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με αντικείμενο την αποκλειστική εξυπηρέτηση για πέντε χρόνια (01/11/06-31/10/11), των γραμμών Πειραιάς-Χανιά και Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο, καλώντας ουσιαστικά κοινοτικούς πλοιοκτήτες να δρομολογήσουν πλοία στα «κάστρα» της ΑΝΕΚ και των Μινωικών Γραμμών.
Πρόκειται για μία κίνηση την οποία ο Υπουργός είχε προαναγγείλει, ωστόσο όπως ο ίδιος άφηνε να εννοηθεί τη χρησιμοποιούσε σαν διαπραγματευτικό χαρτί προκειμένου να «πεισθούν» οι ακτοπλοϊκές επιχειρήσεις να καταθέσουν τα δρομολόγια για τη νέα περίοδο (1/11/2006-31/10/2007). 
Τελικά προχθές αργά το βράδυ και ενώ οι εταιρείες χαιρέτιζαν την πρόσφατη απόφαση του Υπουργού να υλοποιήσει έστω και αυτή την «κουτσουρεμένη» απελευθέρωση, αιφνιδιάζοντας τους πάντες προχώρησε στην υλοποίηση της εξαγγελίας του αρχίζοντας από τις γραμμές της Κρήτης.
Επισημαίνεται ότι, με βάση το νόμο 2932/2001, ο ΥΕΝ έχει δικαίωμα να προχωρήσει σε πρόσκληση για τη σύναψη συμβάσεων ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας το αργότερο μέχρι 30 Απριλίου κάθε έτους, εάν στο μεταξύ δεν έχουν κατατεθεί δρομολόγια για κάποιες γραμμές για την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο. 
Τα δρομολόγια σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο νόμο οι εταιρείες θα πρέπει να καταθέτουν μέχρι την 31 Ιανουαρίου του ίδιου έτους.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες δεν τα καταθέτουν, τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως η νομοθεσία ορίζει καθώς διαφωνούν με τη διαδικασία που καθορίζει ο 2932/2001, για τον οποίο άλλωστε έχουν προσφύγει στην Ε.Ε. και εκκρεμεί από πλευράς της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής η παραπομπή μας στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο καθώς όπως υποστηρίζεται ο νόμος 2932/2001 αντιβαίνει στο κοινοτικό κανονισμό 3577/92 για την απελευθέρωση των ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών.
Τι υποστηρίζουν οι ακτοπλόοι
Κύκλοι της ακτοπλοΐας αδυνατούσαν να εξηγήσουν τη σπουδή του Υπουργού να προχωρήσει άμεσα στην κίνηση αυτή ενώ τέσσερις ημέρες πριν εξήγγειλε την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων και θέτουν το ερώτημα πώς συνάδουν οι εξαγγελίες περί απελευθέρωσης με προκήρυξη διαγωνισμών για συμβάσεις δημόσιας υπηρεσίας οι οποίες ουσιαστικά καθιστούν κλειστή θάλασσα το Αιγαίο.
Σημείωναν επίσης ότι οι γραμμές της Κρήτης είναι από τις πλέον ανταγωνιστικές καθώς δραστηριοποιούνται πάνω από δύο εταιρείες, ενώ και ο αριθμός των επιβατών σε ετήσια βάση ξεπερνά τις 150.000.
Επίσης υπογράμμιζαν ότι είναι αμφίβολο εάν θα υπάρξει διεθνές ενδιαφέρον για γραμμές για τις οποίες τα πάντα ορίζονται από το κράτος, ενώ τόνιζαν με νόημα ότι οι όροι που τίθενται στην προκήρυξη λειτουργούν υπέρ πλοίων μεγάλης κυρίως ηλικίας.
Το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της Ενωσης Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας αναμένεται να συνεδριάσει τις επόμενες ημέρες και να προχωρήσει σε εκτίμηση της κατάστασης. 
Η προκήρυξη
Η πρώτη προκήρυξη αφορά τις γραμμές Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και Πειραιάς-Χανιά, ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες προκηρύξεις για τις υπόλοιπες γραμμές (Κυκλάδων, Δωδεκάνησσα, Χίος, Μυτηλήνη, κ.α.) πέραν όσων έχουν χαρακτηρισθεί άγονες γραμμές.
Με την πρόσκληση ζητούνται τέσσερα επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά πλοία κλειστού τύπου, ένα φορτηγό -οχηματαγωγό πλοίο κλειστού τύπου και ένα επιβατηγό- οχηματαγωγό ταχύπλοο πλοίο για την κάθε γραμμή, δηλαδή συνολικά οκτώ συμβατικά πλοία, δύο ταχύπλοα και δυο φορτηγά για τις δυο γραμμές.
Σύμφωνα με τους όρους της προκήρυξης οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πλοικτήτες/πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες που επιθυμούν να εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον για τις παραπάνω γραμμές, υποβάλλουν σχετική δήλωση δρομολόγησης πλοίου/ πλοίων μέχρι και την 14η Απριλίου 2006.
Η δήλωση θα συνοδεύεται μεταξύ άλλων και από τη δήλωση ανώτατης τιμολόγησης των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών. 

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## gvaggelas

ΛΥΣΕΙΣ προκειμένου να καλυφθούν τα κενά που παρουσιάζονται στις άγονες γραμμές επεξεργάζεται το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μετά την απροθυμία των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών να εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον για ορισμένες από αυτές.
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό εξετάζεται και ο διαχωρισμός τους σε μικρότερες προκειμένου να καταστούν πιο ελκυστικές για τις εταιρείες ή ακόμη και κάποια αναπροσαρμογή των μισθωμάτων.
Στο μεταξύ ψηφίστηκε χθες από την κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία η τροπολογία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας σχετικά με την παράταση των συμβάσεων ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας στις θαλάσσιες ενδομεταφορές, προκειμένου να καλυφθούν τα κενά στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων ιδίως στις άγονες γραμμές. 
Την τροπολογία καταψήφισε το ΚΚΕ ενώ το ΠΑΣΟΚ δήλωσε «παρών». Αιτιολογώντας τη στάση της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης ο Χρ. Πρωτόπαπας δήλωσε ότι το κόμμα του ψηφίζει «παρών» για να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις των ακριτικών νησιών, προεξοφλώντας παράλληλα ότι τα πλοία που θα μπουν σε αυτές τις γραμμές «θα είναι σαπιοκάραβα και δεν θα πληρούν τις συνθήκες ασφαλείας του επιβατικού κοινού».
Ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης, αντέτεινε ότι τα πλοία αυτά θα ελέγχονται και χαρακτήρισε τη διάταξη μεταβατική μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διαγωνισμός για την υπογραφή 12ετών συμβάσεων με νεότευκτα πλοία. Η ψηφισθείσα τροπολογία περιλαμβάνει επίσης διάταξη για την ενιαία αξιοποίηση χώρων των τουριστικών λιμένων που γειτνιάζουν με λιμένες οι οποίοι υπάγονται στην αρμοδιότητα των οικείων Οργανισμών Λιμένων ΑΕ. 
Ερώτηση σχετική με τις άγονες γραμμές κατέθεσε χθες στη Βουλή και ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΝ Γιάννης Δραγασάκης. Ο βουλευτής επικαλείται δημοσιεύματα του Τύπου, σύμφωνα με τα οποία το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας σκοπεύει για το έτος 2007 «να μοιράσει στις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες το ποσό των 55.000.000 ευρώ περίπου για την κάλυψη των δρομολογίων» προς και από τα νησιά της λεγόμενης «άγονης γραμμής». 
Οπως επισημαίνει ο βουλευτής όπως και κατά την περυσινή χρονιά έτσι και φέτος οι περισσότερες εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα της ακτοπλοΐας αρνήθηκαν ακόμη και να καταθέσουν προσφορές, επικαλούμενες το «χαμηλό ύψος» των επιδοτήσεων του Υπουργείου και κρίνοντας ότι οι όροι που τίθενται για την επιδότηση (12ετής μίσθωση) είναι ασύμφοροι οικονομικά.
Ζητούν μάλιστα αύξηση επιδοτήσεων της τάξης του 15% και προκειμένου να αιτιολογήσουν περαιτέρω τη στάση τους κάνουν λόγο για την πλημμελή υφιστάμενη λιμενική υποδομή που θέτει σε άμεσο κίνδυνο την ασφάλεια πλοίων και επιβατών. 
Με βάση τα παραπάνω ζητεί να πληροφορηθεί ποια είναι τα αποτελέσματα του πρόσφατου διαγωνισμού για την κάλυψη των άγονων γραμμών, με ποια κριτήρια χαρακτηρίζεται μια γραμμή άγονη, πόσες και ποιες είναι οι άγονες γραμμές που επιδοτούνται και ποια η εξέλιξη των επιδοτήσεων ανά έτος, τι μέτρα θα λάβει η κυβέρνηση για την ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας των πλοίων και τέλος με ποιους τρόπους και με ποια μέσα εποπτεύει ο ΥΕΝ την αγορά. 

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική, 2/11/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

Mε αυξήσεις της τάξης του 10- 12% στα προσφερόμενα μισθώματα και μεγαλύτερη... ποικιλία στη χρονική διάρκεια των συμβάσεων επιδιώκει να καλύψει το υπουργείο Nαυτιλίας τις λεγόμενες άγονες γραμμές.
Aυτές οι διαφοροποιήσεις προκύπτουν από την προκήρυξη του επαναληπτικού διαγωνισμού, που δόθηκε χθες στη δημοσιότητα, για την κάλυψη συνολικά 11 γραμμών αρμοδιότητας του YEN.
Για τις συγκεκριμένες γραμμές δεν εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον στον αρχικό διαγωνισμό, κατά τον οποίο ανακηρύχθηκαν μειοδότες η εταιρεία SAOS και η GA Ferries για δύο γραμμές η κάθε μία και η ANEN για τη γραμμή των Kυθήρων.
Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι ύστερα από στοιχεία που έχει παρουσιάσει ο ευρωβουλευτής του ΣYN, Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης, για την άρνηση των εταιρειών να πάρουν μέρος σε διαγωνισμούς του YEN, η Kομισιόν διενεργεί έρευνα για το εάν οι επιδοτήσεις έχουν πάρει μορφή κρατικών ενισχύσεων, αντίθετο με την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία.
Πάντως, μετά την αρνητική στάση των εταιρειών να συμμετάσχουν και στον συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό, το υπ. Nαυτιλίας προχώρησε σε: 
1. Aύξηση των μισθωμάτων, σχεδόν για όλες τις γραμμές, για την κατηγορία των πλοίων που θα συνάψουν συμβάσεις ενός έτους. Για παράδειγμα, στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Πάτμος - Λειψοί - Λέρος - Kάλυμνος - Pόδος, με μισθούμενο τμήμα Πάτμος - Λειψοί - Λέρος είχε προσφερθεί μίσθωμα για μονοετή σύμβαση 6.300 ευρώ ανά δρομολόγιο, που τώρα αυξάνεται σε 7.100 ευρώ ανά δρομολόγιο. Ποσοστό αύξησης 12,6%. 
2. Tροποποιήσεις στη νέα προκήρυξη, που αφορούν κυρίως τη διάρκειά τους. Eιδικότερα, τροποποίηση έγινε στην πρόβλεψη ελάχιστης ταχύτητας για τα πλοία ηλικίας μέχρι 8 χρόνων, που μπορούν να συνάπτουν συμβάσεις από 2 μέχρι και 12 χρόνια.
Στην πρώτη προκήρυξη αυτά τα πλοία μπορούσαν να συνάπτουν 12ετείς συμβάσεις, που από πλευράς YEN θεσμοθετήθηκε ως κίνητρο αλλά δεν βρήκε ανταπόκριση. 
Eπίσης, γι αυτά τα πλοία ζητούνταν για πρώτη φορά -όπως είχε τονιστεί από το YEN- ν αναπτύσσουν ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον 25 κόμβων, ενώ τώρα ζητείται ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον 22 κόμβων, ώστε να εντάσσονται τα περισσότερα γνωστά συμβατικά πλοία, αφού αναπτύσσουν ταχύτητα σε αυτά τα επίπεδα.
Aνάλογη τροποποίηση έγινε και στην κατηγορία των πλοίων που δρομολογούνται μέχρι να παραληφθεί από την εταιρεία κάποιο πλοίο με τα χαρακτηριστικά της παραπάνω κατηγορίας. Eνώ αρχικά προβλεπόταν ότι το παλαιό πλοίο θα πρέπει σε 30 μήνες ν αντικατασταθεί από το καινούργιο, το οποίο θα υπογράψει 12ετή σύμβαση, τώρα δίνεται η δυνατότητα υπογραφής σύμβασης διάρκειας 9-12 ετών.
Eπίσης, δίνεται η δυνατότητα αντικατάστασης του παλαιού πλοίου σε 21 μήνες και υπογραφής για το καινούργιο σύμβασης διάρκειας 5 μέχρι και 9 χρόνια.
Για την τρίτη κατηγορία των συμβάσεων μονοετούς διάρκειας δεν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές.
Πηγή: Έθνος, 17/11/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

*Με 30 εκατομμύρια ευρώ που τους μοίρασε το υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής πείστηκαν οι πλοιοκτήτες των ακτοπλοϊκών να δρομολογήσουν πλοία τους στις 37 «άγονες γραμμές» του Αρχιπελάγους -από την Αλεξανδρούπολη μέχρι και τον Κύναρο της Αμοργού- ενώ για πρώτη φορά καλύφθηκε και η γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σάμος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Ρόδος και Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνος, με επιστροφή.*
Με αυξημένα τα μισθώματα-επιδοτήσεις (πέρυσι δαπανήθηκαν από τον κρατικό Προϋπολογισμό 27,111 εκατ. ευρώ) ο κ. Παυλίδης προσήλκυσε το ενδιαφέρον των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών και έτσι δεν θα... χρειαστεί η επανάληψη του διαγωνισμού για σύναψη συμβάσεων ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας. Οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, που θα εξυπηρετήσουν τα «άγονα νησιά», αρμοδιότητας του υπουργείου Αιγαίου, υποχρεούνται σε δωρεάν μετακίνηση των κατοίκων: Του Αϊ-Στράτη από και προς τη Λήμνο, των Ψαρών και των Οινουσών από και προς Χίο, των Φούρνων και της Θύμαινας από και προς Αγιο Κήρυκο, Καρλόβασι και Βαθύ, των Λειψών, Αρκιών, Μαράθιου και Αγαθονησίου από και προς Πάτμο και Λέρο. Της Ψέριμου από και προς Κάλυμνο, της Αστυπάλαιας από και προς Κάλυμνο, της Νισύρου από και προς Κω, της Τήλου από και προς Κω και Ρόδο, του Καστελόριζου από και προς Ρόδο και της Χάλκης από και προς τη Ρόδο.
Δωρεάν θα μετακινούνται με τα επιδοτούμενα πλοία και οι κάτοικοι: της Κάσου από και προς την Κάρπαθο, της Κιμώλου από και προς τη Μήλο, της Δονούσας, Κουφονησίων, Σχοινούσας και Ηρακλειάς από και προς τη Νάξο, της Σικίνου, Φολεγάνδρου από και προς την Ιο, της Κιμώλου από και προς τη Μήλο, της Ανάφης από και προς τη Θήρα και της Θηρασίας από και προς τη Θήρα.
Πηγή: Ελευθεροτυπία, 21/11/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

Σύμφωνα με ενημέρωση που είχε η Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Χίου από το Υπουργείο Αιγαίου & Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, εγκρίθηκαν τα νέα δρομολόγια για Ψαρά και Οινούσσες. Συγκεκριμένα:
     Για τα Ψαρά δρομολογείται το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑ»* με επιδότηση 5.390 € ανά δρομολόγιο. Με εκτέλεση 6 δρομολογίων την εβδομάδα και 2 δρομολόγια το μήνα για τη μεταφορά καυσίμων και οχληρών φορτίων. 
     Για τις Οινούσσες δρομολογείται το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ ΙΙΙ»* με επιδότηση 1450 € ανά δρομολόγιο. Με εκτέλεση 4 δρομολογίων την εβδομάδα τις εργάσιμες ημέρες, και δυο δρομολόγια το μήνα για τη μεταφορά καυσίμων και οχληρών φορτίων. 
     Επισημαίνουμε ότι σύμφωνα με τη σχετική Υπουργική Απόφαση *η μετακίνηση των μονίμων κατοίκων Ψαρών και Οινουσσών με τα παραπάνω πλοία, γίνεται δωρεάν*. 

www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Στις 16 Μαρτίου διεξήχθη στο Υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής  ανοικτός, διεθνής, επαναληπτικός, μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός για εξυπηρέτηση 13 δρομολογιαικών γραμμών με συμβάσεις ανάθεσης  δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με έναρξη ισχύος των συμβάσεων την 01-05-2007.
Στο διαγωνισμό εξεδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον οι κατωτέρω πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες:
1. Λ.Α.Ν.Ε. με τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ» και «ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.» για 3 δρομολογιακές γραμμές: 
α) ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-
       ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα
β) ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ, 1 δρομολόγιο την 
       εβδομάδα τη θερινή περίοδο από 1/5 έως 30/9
γ)  ΣΗΤΕΙΑ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΠΗΓΑΔΙΑ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΥ-ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΡΟΔΟΣ, 3 δρομολόγια 
       την εβδομάδα και ένα επιπλέον τη θερινή περίοδο 
Τα δύο εκ των ανωτέρω δρομολογίων θα εκτελούνται σε συνέχεια δρομολογίων από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και θα γίνονται προσεγγίσεις στο ΔΙΑΦΑΝΙ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΥ.
2. BLUE STAR FERRIES με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «BLUE STAR 2» για τη δορμολογιακή γραμμή ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ, 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα  τη θερινή περίοδο από 1/06 έως 15/09 σε συνέχεια δρομολογίου από Πειραιά
3. ΣΙ ΛΙΝΚ ΦΕΡΡΙΣ Ν.Ε. με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ» για τις δρομολογιακές γραμμές:
α)  ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα
β)  ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΚΕΑ-ΛΑΥΡΙΟ, 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα
γ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ-ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-
    ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ-ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΥΡΟΣ,
      1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα                  
δ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-
    ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΑΝΑΦΗ , 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα
Η ίδια εταιρεία με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ» για τις δρομολογιακές γραμμές : 
α) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΚΕΑ-ΛΑΥΡΙΟ, 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα 
β) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ-ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ
    ΜΗΛΟΣ, 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα 
γ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ-ΣΙΦΝΟΣ-ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ, 3 δρομο-
   λόγια την εβδομάδα 
δ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,  1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα
4. ΣΑΟΣ ΑΝΕΣ με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ» για τις δρομολογιακές γραμμές: α) ΚΩΣ –ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ-ΤΗΛΟΣ-ΣΥΜΗ-ΡΟΔΟΣ, 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα σε ανταπόκριση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων από και προς Πειραιά στο λιμένα της Κώ
β) ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟ 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα.
5. ΣΥΜΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑ Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΛΑΜΠΗ ΙΙ» με το Ε/Γ-Δ/Ρ «ΛΑΜΠΗ ΙΙ» για τη δρομολογιακή γραμμή ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΜΑΡΑΘΙ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ, 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα και 1 επιπλέον τη θερινή περίοδο.
6. ΜΕΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΙΑΚΩΒΟΣ με το Ε/Γ-Δ/Ρ «ΙΑΚΩΒΟΣ Μ.» για τη δρομολογιακή γραμμή ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΜΑΡΑΘΙ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ 
7. ΚΑΤΕΡΟΣ Ν.Ε. με το Ε/Γ-Δ/Ρ «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΠΗΛΙΑΝΗ» για την ίδια δρομολογιακή γραμμή ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΤΗΛΟΣ, 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα και 1 επιπλέον τη θερινή περίοδο χωρίς επιδότηση. 
8. ΑΙΟΛΙΣ Ν.Ε. με το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΙΟΛΙΣ» για τη δρομολογιακή γραμμή ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ-ΜΥΡΙΝΑ, 5 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα και 2 επιπλέον το μήνα για μεταφορά καυσίμων.
Η εξέταση των οικονομικών προσφορών θα γίνει την Τετάρτη 28 Μαρτίου 2007, ώρα 11.00 από την επιτροπή του διαγωνισμού.
Για τις δρομολογιακές γραμμές: α)ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΣΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΥ ΡΟΔΟΥ και β) ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟ με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ τη θερινή περίοδο, για τις οποίες δεν εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον θα διεξαχθεί νέος διαγωνισμός.

www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διαβάζω σήμερα στη *ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ* :




> *ΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΙ* ενός μικρού σε πληθυσμό νησιού, του Gotland, που βρίσκεται απέναντι από τις ακτές της Σουηδίας δεν φαίνεται να προβληματίζονται ιδιαίτερα για την ακτοπλοϊκή τους σύνδεση με την ηπειρωτική χώρα.
> 
> Η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή απολαμβάνει από τη σουηδική κυβέρνηση, επιδοτήσεων ύψους περί τα 25 εκατ. ευρώ το χρόνο σχεδόν δηλαδή το μισό από ό,τι εισπράττουν όλες τις ελληνικές ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες για όλες τις άγονες γραμμές του Αιγαίου και αντιστοιχεί στο 30% περίπου των συνολικών εσόδων της εταιρείας. 
> 
> Σε μία ελληνική ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία το μίσθωμα που εισπράττει σε μία άγονη γραμμή υπολογίζεται ότι μόλις φθάνει το 20% των συνολικών εξόδων του πλοίου. Το Gotland είναι ένα νησί σε απόσταση 100 χλμ. από τις ακτές της Σουηδίας με 57.000 μονίμους κατοίκους, περίπου όσους η Χίος (53.817) και εξυπηρετείται από τρία πλοία που κάνουν κάθε ημέρα συνολικά έξι δρομολόγια (μετ' επιστροφής). 
> 
> Το παράδειγμα αυτό βλέπουν οι Ελληνες ακτοπλόοι που δρομολογούν πλοία σε άγονες γραμμές και είναι έτοιμοι να... μεταναστεύσουν. Στη χώρα μας η ετήσια αποζημίωση για τις άγονες γραμμές ανέρχεται περίπου στα 60 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία ένα μέρος της επιδότησης αυτής καλύπτεται από τον επίναυλο (3% επί της τιμής του εισιτηρίου) τον οποίο καταβάλλουν βέβαια άμεσα οι επιβάτες.
> 
> Δηλαδή περί τα 25-30 εκατ. ευρώ, σύμφωνα με υπολογισμούς των ακτοπλόων, από τα 60 εκατ. ευρώ καταβάλλουν για τις άγονες οι ίδιοι οι επιβάτες άμεσα και όχι ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός.
> ...


*Πηγή* και ολόκληρο το άρθρο : *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## gvaggelas

Αντίστοιχη είναι και η κατάσταση στην Γαλλία με την σύνδεση της ηπειρωτικής χώρας με την Κορσική καθώς και στην Αγγλία με τα νησιά Βόρεια της Σκωτίας. Οι επιδοτήσεις που δίνονται στις ακτοπλοικές εταιρείες είναι πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ και σίγουρα πολλαπλάσιες από τις επιδοτήσεις που δίνονται στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## jumpman

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, αλλά και τι οικονομίες έχουν και η Σουηδία και η Γαλλία και ειδικά η Αγγλία.Και οι τρείς αυτές χώρες έχουν βαριά βιομηχανία και παράγουν σχεδόν τα πάντα.¶ρα έχουν την οικονομική άνεση να δίνουν και τόσα λεφτά για 5 - 10 γραμμές που έχουν.Η χώρα μας εκτώς του ότι η οικονομία της είναι χάλια, αφού κάθε χρόνο δανειζόμαστε πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ και ο προυπολογισμός μας φτάνει μόνο για να καλύπτει τόκους από άλλα  δάνεια, δεν έχουμε ούτε βαριά βιομηχανία, ούτε παράγουμε τίποτα, παρά μόνο έχουμε τον τουρισμό και επιπλέον και από τις 3 αυτές χώρες έχουμε πολλά περισσότερα νησιά που επίσης έχουν λίγους κατοίκους.Δε διαφωνώ ότι τα πλοία έχουν πάρα πολλά έξοδα όπως επίσης ότι θα έπρεπε να δίνονται ακόμα περισσότερα χρήματα για τις άγονες γραμμές, αλλά αυτό για τη χώρα μας είναι λίγο δύσκολο.Οπότε σε αυτό το θέμα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ακολουθήσουμε χώρες όπως η Σουηδία, η Γαλλία και η Αγγλία.Μάλλον υπάρχουν άλλα θέματα που είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνουμε ώστε κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να διαθέτουμε αυτά τα ποσά όπως αυτές οι χώρες για τις πολλές άγονες γραμμές μας.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μήπως όμως θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξουμε και προς Ε.Ε. μεριά? Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαν να αντληθούν ορισμένα κονδύλια για την εκτέλεση δρομολογίων στις άγονες γραμμές στο πλαίσιο της κοινωνικής συνοχής.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Γιώργο ποιοί έιναι ακριβώς αυτοί που θα "κοιτάξουμε" ?? Γιατί αν περιμένεις να κοιτάξει (το δημόσιο) από που θα εξοικονομήσει τους πόρους για να δώσει στους "άπορους" εφοπλιστές. Αν τα καταφέρουμε (αυτοί που θα κοιτάξουμε) τότε μπορεί να μην έχει μόνο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα βαπόρι στην Ανάφη (χειμώνα), με δυό βαπόρια τις ίδιες μέρες και τις  υπόλοιπες μέρες κανένα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..... 

Ξέρεις δα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα ? Μια μέρα πριν χάσουμε το πακέτο στήριξης, κακήν κακώς. το παίρνουμε και στηρίζουμε την Εθνική μας Οικονομία (ολυμπιακή και άλλα τρύπες , όπως του όζοντος κλπ) και όχι τα όσα θα έπρεπε....

Καήκαμε... γενικότερα, κι ασχολούμαστε αν πανε για συνέντευξη τύπου στον ΥΕΝ όλοι μαζί οι δημοσιογράφοι ή ένας ένας  :Sad: .

----------


## gvaggelas

Φίλε Leo μπαίνεις βαθιά στο πρόβλημα. Εγώ απλά είπα ότι μπορούν να βρεθούν κάποιες επιδοτήσεις από την Ε.Ε. όπως νομίζω παίρνει και η Γαλλία για την Κορσική. Το πως όμως θα επιτευχθεί αυτό είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο. Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, με όσα προανέφερες δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει κάτι προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Λύσεις υπάρχουν. Αλλά δυστυχώς οι πολιτικοί μηχανισμοί της χώρας δουλεύουν σε άλλη βάση.

----------


## Haddock

Σε άρθρο της Κοινής Γνώμης, η Τζενη Παπαζιου αναφέρει ότι οι άγονες γραμμές θα χρηματοδοτηθούν με επιπλέον 14 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ. Συγκεκριμένα, η Κοινή Γνώμη γράφει ότι ο κ. Βουλγαράκης μίλησε για βελτίωση της ακτοπλοΐας, αναφέροντας μάλιστα πως "*η κυβέρνηση δίνει επιπλέον 14 εκατομμύρια ευρώ στην επιδότηση των άγονων γραμμών* προς εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτών και 20 εκατ. επιπλέον στο σύνολο της".

_Η ερώτηση που γεννιέται είναι που θα πάνε οι επιπλέον επιδοτήσεις. Σε νέες γραμμές ή σε αναβάθμιση των υφιστάμενων πλοίων;_

----------


## Haddock

Το Kyklades News δημοσιεύει άρθρο για δυο ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές των Κυκλάδων που έχουν βρεθεί χωρίς μειοδότη.

Πρόκειται για τις γραμμές &#171;Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη&#187; και &#171;Πειραιάς-Κύθνος-Σέριφος-Σίφνος-Κίμωλος-Μήλος.&#187;

----------


## plori

*Ανοίχτηκαν οι φάκελοι για τις άγονες με μεγάλη απούσα τη ΛΑΝΕ*
20/10/2008 
Ανοίχτηκαν σήμερα οι φάκελοι με τα πιστοποιητικά που κατέθεσαν οι ακτοπλοϊκές επιχειρήσεις για τις άγονες –επιδοτούμενες γραμμές που έχουν προκηρύξει το ΥΕΝ και το ενσωματωμένο πλέον πρώην υπουργείο Αιγαίου. Μεγάλη απούσα είναι η ΛΑΝΕ, θυγατρική του Ομίλου ΑΝΕΚ, η οποία όπως είχε αποκαλύψει το Marinews.gr, δεν θα λάμβανε μέρος στους διαγωνισμούς μη θέλοντας με αυτόν το τρόπο να …κατοχυρώσει το 30% από 7% που προβλέπει η νομοθεσία επιδόματος για τις άγονες καθώς και την πλήρη σύνθεση πληρώματος που προβλέπει η προκήρυξη ανατρέποντας τα καθιερωμένα σε μία εποχή λιτότητας. Επίσης, δεν κατέθεσε αίτηση η ΣΑΟΣ.
Μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα η Επιτροπή θα βγάλει απόφαση για το εάν οι εταιρείες τηρούν τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές. Στη συνέχεια θα ανοιχτούν οι οικονομικές προσφορές. Εφόσον δεν υπάρξουν ενστάσεις τα δρομολόγια θα ξεκινήσουν από την 1η Νοεμβρίου.
H NEL έχει καταθέσει, μέσω και της C-Link αιτήσεις για όλα τα δρομολόγια ώστε να μπορεί να κάνει, ως έχουσα έννομο συμφέρον, ενστάσεις όπως έχει δηλώσει σε συνέντευξη τύπου ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της και πρόεδρος της ΕΕΑ, Απόστολος Βεντούρης. 
Στην προκήρυξη του ΥΕΝ συμμετέχουν η Βlue Star Ferries και η G.A.Ferries.
H Blue Star , μεταξύ άλλων κατέθεσε αιτήματα και για τις γραμμές 1)Αστυπάλαια, Κάλυμνο, Κω, Νίσυρο, Τήλο, Ρόδο.
2) ίδιες προσεγγίσεις χωρίς την Αστυπάλαια
3) Πάρος-Νάξος, Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσια-Κατάπολο.
4) Πάρο-Νάξο-Δονούσα

Η G.A. Ferries έχει καταθέσει αιτήσεις για 1) Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σίκινο-Φολέγανδρο-Σαντορίνη. 
2) Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σύροπ-Ανάφη
3) Κύθνο-Σίφνο-Μήλο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-‘Ιο –Σαντορίνη.
4) Κύθνο-Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Μήλο
5) Πάτμος-Λειψούς-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Σύμη-Κω και Ρόδο.

Στην προκήρυξη του πρώην υπουργείου Αιγαίου έχουν καταθέσει αιτήσεις, η Blue Star με το Διαγόρας για Ρόδο-Κω-Κάλυμνο-Σάμο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Συγγρι-Θεσσαλονίκη και ένα δρομολόγιο θα πιάνει και Κασελόριζο.
Η G.A.Ferries με το Ροδάνθη για Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο μέσω Ηρακλείου και με το Μαρίνα για Σαντορίνη-Κ΄ασο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο.
H Kallisti κατέθεσε αιτήσεις για ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.




Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=6112

----------


## gvaggelas

Λέτε να δούμε τον Διαγόρα να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου? Η SAOS δεν κατέθεσε αίτηση για καμία γραμμή? Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τον λόγο?

----------


## kastro

> Λέτε να δούμε τον Διαγόρα να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου? Η SAOS δεν κατέθεσε αίτηση για καμία γραμμή? Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τον λόγο?


Για την Σάος μιλάμε.

----------


## sylver23

δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην τα δεχτουνε??2 εταιριες ειναι ολες κι ολες...

----------


## MYTILENE

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες την ¶γονη Ρόδο-Θεσ/νίκη την ''πήρε'' το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ της blue star.Τώρα το πώς θα μπαίνει σε λιμάνια όπως του Σιγρίου-όπως ζήτησε η εταιρεία-είναι άλλο θέμα!!!!Για να μην στεναχωριέστε και αναρωτιέστε τι θα κάνει ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ το χειμώνα :Wink: !!!!¶γονη κύριοι, εκεί είναι τα φράγκα :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Το μπάχαλο στις επιδοτούμενες συνεχίζεται... Η Δέσποινα Συλιβάνη στην Κοινή Γνώμη αναφέρει:




> Από ό,τι φάνηκε, ο κ. Βεντούρης είχε οργανώσει ένα καλά στημένο παιχνίδι, αφού ο ίδιος στο διαγωνισμό κατέθεσε άλλες προσφορές και όχι για τη δρομολόγηση του &#171;Αίολος&#187;, δημιουργώντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο ένα πρόσφορο έδαφος για να έχει όλο το περιθώριο να καταθέσει προσφυγές κατά των άλλων προτάσεων.
> Ο κ. Βεντούρης με την παγίδα που έστησε περίμενε ότι θα μπορούσε να παρασύρει τους φορείς των Κυκλάδων και τους κατοίκους των νησιών για να κερδίσει το δικό του &#171;παιχνίδι&#187;, που δεν είναι άλλο από το γίνει κυρίαρχος στο μερίδιο των επιδοτήσεων για τις άγονες γραμμές.





> Συγκεκριμένα, κατέθεσε προσφορά για ένα πλοίο που αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται ναυλωμένο στην Αφρική και για το πλοίο &#171;Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα&#187;, προσφορά που δεν μπορούσε να περάσει διότι το δεύτερο πλοίο δεν διαθέτει τα κατάλληλα πιστοποιητικά, ενώ για το πλοίο που βρίσκεται στην Αφρική δεν είχε εκδώσει ο κ. Βεντούρης εγγυητικές επιστολές. &#171;Τελικά διαψευστήκαμε διότι δεν φάνηκε συνεπής στις υποσχέσεις που έδωσε. Άρα εκ των πραγμάτων, η συμμετοχή του στο διαγωνισμό ήταν παραπλανητική και ψεύτικη, διότι γνώριζε ότι χωρίς εγγυητική επιστολή δεν μπορούσε να συμμετέχει στο διαγωνισμό&#187; επισήμανε ο κ. Μπάιλας





> Επίσης, πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι ο νομάρχης έκανε λόγο και για ένα δεύτερο εφοπλιστή (χωρίς ωστόσο να τον κατονομάσει), με τον οποίο είχε έρθει σε επαφή και ο οποίος κατέθεσε προσφορά για τις 3 δρομολογιακές γραμμές. Ωστόσο, για τυπικούς λόγους δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει στο διαγωνισμό, διότι κατέθεσε μία και όχι 3 εγγυητικές επιστολές.





> Πέρα από το θέμα αυτό, ο δήμαρχος Ερμούπολης ενημερώθηκε από τον Διευθυντή θαλασσίων Συγκοινωνιών του ΥΕΝ Θανάση Χονδρονάσιο, ότι απέβη άκαρπος ο διαγωνισμός για την γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδων-Κυκλάδων-Κρήτης και ότι θα επαναπροκηρυχθεί.


1. Απ' ότι φαίνεται, ο διαγωνισμός για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά πάει για ακύρωση και επαναπροκήρυξη (μέχρι τότε, ο Μπάιλας απαιτεί από τον Βεντούρη την παραμονή του Αίολος Κεντέρης στις γραμμές).

2. Ποιος να είναι ο ανώνυμος εφοπλιστής που κατέθεσε ελλιπή δικαιολογητικά;;

3. Η GA δεν κατέθεσε προσφορά για τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης-Κρήτης;;

----------


## Haddock

Το ράπισμα στον Απόστολο Βεντούρη από την Κοινή Γνώμη συνεχίζεται... Ο συντάκτης πνέει μένεα κατά του προέδρου της ΕΕΑ:




> Προστάτης των συμφερόντων των νησιών &#171;το παίζει&#187; τώρα ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΑ Απόστολος Βεντούρης. Σε γραπτή του δήλωση εξέφρασε την ικανοποίησή του, αφού όπως υποστήριξε, έχει ξεκινήσει ο διάλογος με τους φορείς και τους πολίτες των νησιών όλων των νομών για το ακτοπλοϊκό πρόβλημα. Άφησε μάλιστα να εννοηθεί ότι οι περισσότεροι νησιώτες έχουν κατανοήσει πως βασικός υπαίτιος του προβλήματος είναι το κράτος.
> 
> Αντικειμενικότατη η ενημέρωση του κ. Βεντούρη. Το κράτος φταίει που τα δύο πλοία της εταιρείας του εγκατέλειψαν την ενδοκυκλαδική γραμμή πριν τη λήξη της σύμβασής τους. Το κράτος φταίει για την παραπλανητική συμμετοχή του κ. Βεντούρη στο διαγωνισμό των άγονων γραμμών. Το κράτος φταίει που ο κ. Βεντούρης ετοιμάζεται να προσφύγει κατά του διαγωνισμού και να τον ακυρώσει. Το κράτος φταίει που ο κ. Βεντούρης εδώ και μήνες απειλεί να αφήσει την ενδοκυκλαδική γραμμή χωρίς πλοία, λόγω των διαφορών που έχει με το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. Σας μάθαμε πλέον κ. πρόεδρε της ΕΕΑ.

----------


## captain 83

Για να δούμε τι πρόκειται να γίνει και με τις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές 


> Σε απευθείας αναθέσεις σε μία σειρά γραμμών του Αιγαίου προχώρησε χθες το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής προκειμένου να καλύψει το κενό που δημιουργήθηκε από την μη περάτωση των διαγωνισμών για τις άγονες γραμμές. Από σήμερα 1η Νοεμβρίου ανοίγει η νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδος 2008-2009, ωστόσο οι διαγωνισμοί για τις άγονες γραμμές δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν. 
>  To Υπουργείο προκειμένου να μην μείνουν τα νησιά χωρίς πλοία προχώρησε τελικώς χθες σε απευθείας αναθέσεις γραμμών σε μία σειρά εταιρειών. Πρόκειται τόσο για ήδη υπάρχουσες γραμμές όσο και για νέες που περιλαμβάνονται για πρώτη φορά στο διαγωνισμό που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. 
>  Τα μισθώματα που θα λάβουν οι εταιρείας είναι αυτά που προβλέπονται από τον εν εξελίξει διαγωνισμό και αφορούν την κατηγορία πλοίου &#171;πέντε&#187; (κατώτερη κατηγορία). Είναι σαφώς αυξημένα από τα αντίστοιχα της ίδιας κατηγορίας της προηγούμενης δρομολογιακής περιόδου.
>  Στις βασικές άγονες γραμμές θα αναλάβουν δρομολόγια με απευθείας ανάθεση η Blue Star Ferries (τέσσερις γραμμές τις οποίες εξυπηρετούσε με τον προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό και εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον και με τον τρέχοντα), GA Ferries (τέσσερις γραμμές δυο από τις οποίες εξυπηρετούσε ήδη και τις δύο νέες της Κασοκαρπαθίας για τις οποίες εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον στον διαγωνισμό) και Nel Lines (ενδοκυκλαδικές τις οποίες εξυπηρετούσε ήδη).
>  Απούσα από τις εξελίξεις αυτές η ΛΑΝΕ, εταιρεία στην οποία μετέχει με 50% η ΑΝΕΚ, της οποίας οι συμβάσεις με το υπουργείο έληξαν χθες και ως εκ τούτου έδεσε τα δυο της πλοία (Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος και Ιεράπετρα).
>  Οι διαδικασίες της απευθείας ανάθεσης είναι νόμιμες όπως υποστηρίζει το υπουργείο και επικαλείται σχετική πρόβλεψη του νόμου 2932.
>  Πρόκειται για πρόσφατη τροποποίηση (2006) και η οποία προβλέπει, όπως είχε αναφέρει η &#171;Ν&#187; στο χθεσινό της φύλο, ότι &#171;Οι όροι της προκήρυξης του διαγωνισμού για τη σύναψη σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας στις θαλάσσιες ενδομεταφορές αποτελούν όρους της σύμβασης, καθορίζουν τον τρόπο σύναψης αυτής, καθώς και το ειδικό νομικό πλαίσιο υλοποίησης της και ρυθμίζουν κάθε άλλη λεπτομέρεια που αφορά στην παροχή των υπηρεσιών αυτών.
>  Για το χρονικό διάστημα μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας του διαγωνισμού και τη σύναψη σχετικής συμβάσεως, ο υπουργός μπορεί για την εξυπηρέτηση των συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών, να αναθέτει με σύμβαση τη διενέργεια δρομολογίων σε πλοιοκτήτη πλοίου που πληροί τις προβλεπόμενες από το νόμο προϋποθέσεις. Η ισχύς του παρόντος εδαφίου αρχίζει από την 1η Νοεμβρίου 2006.
>  Οι συμβάσεις ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας δύνανται με απόφαση του Υπουργού μετά από σύμφωνη γνώμη του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών να παρατείνονται για χρονικό διάστημα μέχρι και τέσσερις μήνες&#187;.

----------


## milos express

ΡΕ Παιδια ξερεις κανεις τιποτα για τις αγονες ποτε θα βγουν.. ειχαν πει πια γεναρη αλλα δε βλεπω κινητικοτητα ξερει κανεις κατι????

----------


## moutsokwstas

με σημερινα δημοσιευματα εφημεριδων, δεν εχουν βγει ουτε τα δρομολογια της καλοκαιρινης περιοδου.  μετα θελουμε να ερθει ο τουριστας, πως να πραγματοποιησει τις διακοπες του κι ολοι οι αμεσα κι εμμεσα εμπλεκομενοι , οταν δεν υπαρχει προγραμματισμος? ποσο μαλιστα και για τις αγονες...τα ιδια παντελακη μου, τα ιδια παντελη μου οπως και περυσι.

----------


## Leo

Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά με μια ματιά που έριξα στις νέες πτωτοβουλίες για τις *άγονες γραμμές* σε σχετικό δημοσίευμα της *Ναυτεμπορικής*δεν είδα κάτι που να λέγεται καινούργιο!! Το νεότερο που είδα, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, είναι ο δεξαμενισμός του Έξ. Πήγασου (όχι στο δημοσίευμα), αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι.... ή μπορεί να συνεδεθεί με νέες γραμμές επιδοτούμενες και μή.

----------


## Giovanaut

νεος στην παρεα σας......με καιει το θεμα για τις αγονες.... 
η blue star απαραδεκτη...να αφηνει τη λημνο απ εξω....(η μαυρη τρυπα του αιγαιου???)
....ολο ακουμε για corsica, για ΝΕΛ... 
κανενα ομως νεοτερο εκτος απο τη σχεδον σιγουρη δρομολογηση στο καβαλα-λημνος του ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII πολυ συντομα απο τη θασσιτικη ΑΝΕΘ... 
ποτε ξεκινουν τα νεα δρομολογια....??? 
εμαθε κανεις σας τιποτε???

----------


## kostastzo

μηπως ξερει κανεις για την αγονη των κυθηρων αντικυθηρων

----------


## marlboro

xerei kaneis ti egine simera me tis epidotoumenes grammes kai ti egine me tin g.a ferries den anaxorise kanena ploio tis
eyxaristo

----------


## Vortigern

> μηπως ξερει κανεις για την αγονη των κυθηρων αντικυθηρων


Λοιπον με καθε επιφυλαξη την Αγονη τον Κυθηρων την πηρε η ΛΑΝΕ με ενα απο τα πλοια ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ....
Τα δρομολογια που ακουσα εγω ειναι
Πειραιας-Ρεθυμνο-Κυθηρα
Πειραιας-Ρεθυμνο-Κυθηρα-Αντικηθυρα-Γυθειο-Κισσαμο
και τελος Πειραια-Κυθηρα-Ρεθυμνο
Αυτα σας τα λεω απο σχετικα εγκυρη πηγη αλλα με πολυ μεγαλη επιφυλαξη....

----------


## NAXOS

ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΕΒΛΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ MARINEWS.  MΠΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΟΛΑ.

----------


## kostastzo

σας ευχαριστω πολυ πιστευω να εγινε κατι γιατι τωρα 3 μηνες περιπου ειμαστε στην  απομονωση

----------


## Giovanaut

> μηπως ξερει κανεις για την αγονη των κυθηρων αντικυθηρων


κι εγω κατι για... ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ακουσα... αν και η ΛΑΝΕ προς το παρον τουλαχιστον ειναι εκτος... και πολλες απολυσεις γινονται.... 

για την ωρα ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ...

----------


## theodoros1908

:Mad: 
Καπεταν νασο τη κανεις  :Razz: 

Καλημέρα λεβέντες ανδρογιγαντες θαυμαστή θαλασσοπόροι του αιγαίου :razz:




> κι εγω κατι για... ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ακουσα... αν και η ΛΑΝΕ προς το παρον τουλαχιστον ειναι εκτος... και πολλες απολυσεις γινονται....  
> 
> για την ωρα ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ...


καλημερα καπετανιε :razz:

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Καλησπερα παιδια
κανενα νεο για δυτικες κυκλαδες εχουμε?

----------


## plori

> Καλησπερα παιδια
> κανενα νεο για δυτικες κυκλαδες εχουμε?


Στίς άγονες των δυτικών που αφορούν την σύνδεσή τους με θήρα και Ανάφη δήλωσε ενδιαφέρον η HSW τώρα ποιό πλοίο θα δρομολογήση δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα ποιό απο τα 2 Σαντορίνη ή Πήγασος.Περιμένουμε σε 10 μέρες θα ξέρουμε.....

----------


## Vortigern

Kατι μου λεει οτι θα βλεπουμε 2 φορες το Σαντορινη και 3 τον Πηγασο....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καπεταν νασο τη κανεις 
> 
> Καλημέρα λεβέντες ανδρογιγαντες θαυμαστή θαλασσοπόροι του αιγαίου :razz:
> 
> 
> καλημερα καπετανιε :razz:


καλημερα κι απο μενα και καλα ταξιδια...!!!

----------


## jvrou

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα τον Πήγασο...

----------


## Vortigern

> Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα τον Πήγασο...


Βρε δε λετε να δουμε ενα απο τα 2 εδω...ας παρει η HSW της γραμμες και ας στειλη οποιο θελει....

----------


## jvrou

> Βρε δε λετε να δουμε ενα απο τα 2 εδω...ας παρει η HSW της γραμμες και ας στειλη οποιο θελει....


Ίσως να φαίνεται υπερβολικό αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται πως θα υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική διαφορά σε σχέση με το Ρομίλντα όσον αφορά τις ώρες... Στο μόνο που ελπίζω είναι πως θα είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση εσωτερικά...

----------


## plori

> Ίσως να φαίνεται υπερβολικό αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται πως θα υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική διαφορά σε σχέση με το Ρομίλντα όσον αφορά τις ώρες... Στο μόνο που ελπίζω είναι πως θα είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση εσωτερικά...


Δεν νομίζω.... άμα φτάσουν και σε αυτό το σημείο άστα........καλύτερα.

----------


## Vortigern

Πιστευω φιλε jvrou πως θα σου μειωση το χρονο για να πας στο νησι σου απο μια εως και 2 ωρες μπορει...

----------


## jvrou

> Πιστευω φιλε jvrou πως θα σου μειωση το χρονο για να πας στο νησι σου απο μια εως και 2 ωρες μπορει...


Απ'το στόμα σου, και στης hsw το αυτί...

----------


## kostastzo

> Λοιπον με καθε επιφυλαξη την Αγονη τον Κυθηρων την πηρε η ΛΑΝΕ με ενα απο τα πλοια ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ....
> Τα δρομολογια που ακουσα εγω ειναι
> Πειραιας-Ρεθυμνο-Κυθηρα
> Πειραιας-Ρεθυμνο-Κυθηρα-Αντικηθυρα-Γυθειο-Κισσαμο
> και τελος Πειραια-Κυθηρα-Ρεθυμνο
> Αυτα σας τα λεω απο σχετικα εγκυρη πηγη αλλα με πολυ μεγαλη επιφυλαξη....


Σχετικα με το παραπανω θεμα΄στα χανιωτικα νεα[www.haniotikka-nea.gr]τηνν 31-1-09 δημοσιευτηκε αρθρο στο οποιο αναφερεται οτι με την δρομολογηση πλοιου προς και το ρεθυμνο υποβαθμιζεται το λιμανι της κισσαμου γι αυτο ζητουν την  επαναπροκηρυξη  της γραμμης  και ταλαιπωρια των κυθηρων και 3μηνες περιπου ακομα γιατι οι κκ βουλευτες δημαρχοι κλπ δεν......τα εκαναν αυτα πριν κατατεθουν οι φακελοι με τις προσφορες?τι συμφεροντα εχουν¨?Απο μηνα νοεμβριο 08 τα κυθηρα εχουν μεινει χωρις πλοιο για πειραια που ολα τα συμφεροντα τους ειναι εκει και εξυπηρετουνται  με ενα μικρο πλοιο με την απεναντι στερια Νεαπολη με  ολες τις συνεπειες του χειμωνα [ασχημες καιρικες συνθηκες κλπ]τους ηλικιωμενους και ανημπορους που αδυνατουν να κανουν και 300 ακομα χιλιομετρα οδικως 'η αρωστους να ταλαιπωρουνται.προσωπικα ταξιδευω 4-5 φορες το χρονο για κρητη και δεν με ενδιαφερει αν το πλοιο προσεγγιζει κισσαμο χανιων 'η ρεθυμνο αλλα το ζητουμενο αυτες τις ωρες ειναι να ληξει τελος παντων αυτη η ταλαιπωρια,ας λαβει υποψη του και αυτα ο κ.Υπουργος γιατι πιστευω οτι πισω απ αυτα υπαρχουν αλλες σκοπιμοτητες

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Τελικα με τις δυτικες κυκλαδες τι θα γινει?
Μαθαμε τιποτα σιγουρο?

----------


## kostastzo

> Σχετικα με το παραπανω θεμα΄στα χανιωτικα νεα[www.haniotikka-nea.gr]τηνν 31-1-09 δημοσιευτηκε αρθρο στο οποιο αναφερεται οτι με την δρομολογηση πλοιου προς και το ρεθυμνο υποβαθμιζεται το λιμανι της κισσαμου γι αυτο ζητουν την επαναπροκηρυξη της γραμμης και ταλαιπωρια των κυθηρων και 3μηνες περιπου ακομα γιατι οι κκ βουλευτες δημαρχοι κλπ δεν......τα εκαναν αυτα πριν κατατεθουν οι φακελοι με τις προσφορες?τι συμφεροντα εχουν¨?Απο μηνα νοεμβριο 08 τα κυθηρα εχουν μεινει χωρις πλοιο για πειραια που ολα τα συμφεροντα τους ειναι εκει και εξυπηρετουνται με ενα μικρο πλοιο με την απεναντι στερια Νεαπολη με ολες τις συνεπειες του χειμωνα [ασχημες καιρικες συνθηκες κλπ]τους ηλικιωμενους και ανημπορους που αδυνατουν να κανουν και 300 ακομα χιλιομετρα οδικως 'η αρωστους να ταλαιπωρουνται.προσωπικα ταξιδευω 4-5 φορες το χρονο για κρητη και δεν με ενδιαφερει αν το πλοιο προσεγγιζει κισσαμο χανιων 'η ρεθυμνο αλλα το ζητουμενο αυτες τις ωρες ειναι να ληξει τελος παντων αυτη η ταλαιπωρια,ας λαβει υποψη του και αυτα ο κ.Υπουργος γιατι πιστευω οτι πισω απ αυτα υπαρχουν αλλες σκοπιμοτητες


ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ στο θεμα διδει και σημερα 2-2-09 η παραπανω εφημεριδα αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μπερδευει την ΑΝΕΝ  αφου φακελλο κατεθεσε μονο η ΛΑΝΕ  για να δουμε !  ξερει μηπως κανεις τιποτα ?

----------


## kostastzo

> ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ στο θεμα διδει και σημερα 2-2-09 η παραπανω εφημεριδα αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μπερδευει την ΑΝΕΝ αφου φακελλο κατεθεσε μονο η ΛΑΝΕ για να δουμε ! ξερει μηπως κανεις τιποτα ?


Σημερα[3-2-09]η παραπανω εφημεριδα γραφει οτι εσταλει απο το Δημο επιστολη στον κ παπαληγουρα με την οποια ζητειται να αφαιρεθει το λιμανι ρεθυμνου απο την προκηρυξη,να καθυστερησει το ανοιγμα των αιτησεων των προσφορων,μεχρι να πραγματοποιηθει συναντηση με βουλευτες,νομαρχη κλπ για συζητηση του θεματος, και εγω αναφωνω ζητω! ετσι λειτουργουν τα παντα στην  ελλλαδα και εγω θελω να παει το πλοιο στο χωριο μου γιατι δεν με ρωτανε!....λυπαμαι.....

----------


## kostastzo

Σημερα [5-2-ο9]κυκλοφορει φημη οτι 16-2-09 αρχιζει δρομολογια για πειραια κυθηρα αντικυθηρα κ.λ.π. το βιτσετζος κορναρος ,ξερει κανεις τιποτα η' ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα

----------


## sylver23

το αν πηρε την γραμμη κτλ δεν το γνωριζω.παντως θα ανεβει δεξαμενη και θα πεσει στις 10 φλεβαρη .αρα θεωρητικα θα ειναι ετοιμο

----------


## plori

Πότε θα έχουμε την ανακοίνωση και ποιά πλοία δρομολογούνται στις άγονες που πρίν λίγες μέρες καταθέσαν ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Leo

Από την ημέρα που κατατέθηκαν, είπαν σε 10 μέρες... άρα νωρίς την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα υποθέτω.

----------


## valerios

Αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας τα προηγούμενα χρόνια το τι έχει γίνει με την επιδότιση της γραμμης Πειραία-Κύθηρα-Κρήτη και τη διαμαρτιρία από το Καστελι τότε φοβάμε ότι θα δουμε στη γραμμη το πλοίο κατα το Πάσχα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το Μυρτιδιώτισσα!!!!!!!

----------


## kostastzo

μαγος εισαι ?..............

----------


## kostastzo

τελικα τι γινεται......ειπαν οτι σε 10 ημερες θα ανοιξουν οι φακελοι των προσφορων για τις αγονες περασαν 15 και ακομα τιποτα...κακοψηστες ειναι !

----------


## Vortigern

> τελικα τι γινεται......ειπαν οτι σε 10 ημερες θα ανοιξουν οι φακελοι των προσφορων για τις αγονες περασαν 15 και ακομα τιποτα...κακοψηστες ειναι !


Kαντε λιγο υπομονη!!Το καλο πραγμα αργη να γινει.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kostastzo

ΚΥΘΗΡΑ 2009 !οταν γυρω γυρω εχεις θαλασσα και δεν φθανει το πλοιο για να πας πειραια για λογους υγειας,τι μπορεις να κανεις? πεφτεις για υπνο και το μονο ποθ νοιωθεις ειναι ανασφαλεια........Οι υποσχεσεις πολλεςαλλα μονο για να κλεινουν προσωρινα τα στοματα,αλλα εργα......τιποτα.Τι ζητανε οι ανθρωποι εδω ! να ζησουν ! τι ζητανε οι εθνοπατερες μας, την ψηφο μας ! ....θα παρουν οτι δινουν.....Βεβαια υπαρχει και το πορφυρουσα,αλλα αυτο εξυπηρετει οπως μπορει με η χωρις παραπονα για αδυναμιες και προβληματα ,αλλα ομως ενας ανημπορος ηλικιωμενος δεν μπορει να ταξιδευει τοσες ωρες οδικως ασε που του στοιχοιζει διπλα για να φθασει πειραια.

----------


## kostastzo

σημερα εμαθα οτι καθυστερει η υπογραφη της αναθεσης δρομολογιων απο το Υπουργειο επειδη αντιδρουν στο ρεθυμνο δηλωνοντας οτι δεν θελουν πλοιο καιθα παρουν δικο τους .αληθευει αραγε ξερει κανεις κατι απο Ρεθυμνο

----------


## kostastzo

Σε πληρη απομονωση τοσο απο πειραια,το γυθειο,την κρητη εχουν καταδικαστει τα Κυθηρα ! εξαγγελιες και καθησυχασεις πολλες απο τον υφυπουργο κ Καμενο,τωρα το ποτε θα εφαρμοστουν δεν ξερω,αυτο που ξερω ομως ειναι ότι εδωσε απαντηση στη βουλη οτι ολα βαινουν καλως  και συντομα,....αραγε ποσο συντομα......ενοει το [συντομα] δεν ξερω, η ΛΑΝΕ θα ξεκινηση δρομολογια[τα οποια βεβαια ουτε εχουν σχεδιαστει ουτε ανακοινωθει,οπως φαινεται]οταν παρει το οκ απο το υπουργειο....οταν....Εξαγγελιες χωρις ντροπη ! στον αερα. Αυτο που ξερω επισης ειναι οτι απο το Νοεμβριο τα κυθηρα ζουνε με πολλα προβληματα και περιμενουν το πλοιο να ξεκινησει δρομολογια οταν..δοθει εντολη απο το υπουργειο οταν.....σαν δεν ντρεπομαστε λεω....

----------


## moutsokwstas

για πολλα πραγματα θα επρεπε να ντρεπονταν καποιοι αλλα, δεν συγκινειται κανενας τους. κριμα γιατι τα τελευταια χρονια τα κυθηρα εχουν κοσμο κι εχουν αρχισει να ανεβαινουν σαν προορισμος. ας ελπισουμε το καλοκαιρι κι οχι μονο, τα πραγματα να ειναι διαφορετικα προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## Giovanaut

συγνωμη... αλλα μπερδευτηκα...
στις 11 ΜΑΡΤΗ θα γινει ο επαναληπτικος διαγωνισμος....?

αλλος ειναι αυτος στις 6 ΑΠΡΙΛΗ...???

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...is-grammes.htm

----------


## kostastzo

για την αγονη των κυθηρων εγινε στις 26-1-09 αλλα ακομα στο περιμενε ! ........μηπως χρειαζεται γρηγοροσημο ?.....τον μαρτη και τον απριλη ειναι για αλλου.

----------


## Vortigern

> συγνωμη... αλλα μπερδευτηκα...
> στις 11 ΜΑΡΤΗ θα γινει ο επαναληπτικος διαγωνισμος....?
> 
> αλλος ειναι αυτος στις 6 ΑΠΡΙΛΗ...???
> 
> http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...is-grammes.htm


Για αυτες της γραμμες θα δηλωσει η ΛΑΝΕ συμμετοχη με το πλοιο Ιεραπετρα...

----------


## Giovanaut

μια χαρα το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στη γραμμη του Λαυριου....
αναβαθμιζομαστε...

να ρωτησω αυτες οι γραμμες θεωρουνται αλλες απο αυτες του ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ..???

η ειναι οι ιδιες απλα.... αλλαγμενες...???

----------


## Leo

Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι απλά αλλάζουν χέρια και άντε να είναι και ελαφρά τροποποιημένες. Μην ελπίζεις οτι τώρα θα υπάρχει καθημερινή σύνδεση απο Λαύριο.

----------


## Giovanaut

τι να κανουμε... εστω...και τα βαπορια ν αλλαξουν κερδος θα εχουμε...
φετος κατι παει να γινει...
για να δουμε...

----------


## thanos75

Αύριο γίνεται διαγωνισμός για άγονες νομίζω...Γνωρίζουμε μήπως κάτι εκ των έσω?  Ποιές γραμμές ακριβώς θα κριθούν?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αύριο γίνεται διαγωνισμός για άγονες νομίζω...Γνωρίζουμε μήπως κάτι εκ των έσω? Ποιές γραμμές ακριβώς θα κριθούν?


φιλε θανο

τα επομενα 2 αρχεια τα εξηγουν ολα με καθε λεπτομερεια...

το πρωτο μιλαει για τις γραμμες που κρινονται αυΡιο(11 μαρτη)

και το δευτερο για αυτες του απριλη....

ΚΑΛΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ...

----------


## Vortigern

Aυριο δηλαδη θα ξερουμε που θα δρομολογηθουν?
Για ποιες γραμμες μιλαμε μηπως γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Aυριο δηλαδη θα ξερουμε που θα δρομολογηθουν?
> Για ποιες γραμμες μιλαμε μηπως γνωριζει κανεις?


θανο αν ανοιξεις τα αρχεια που εχω παραθεσει..... αναφερονται ολα....

προς το τελος γραφει τις γραμμες....

αυριο μαλλον θα καταθεσουν ενδιαφερον οι εταιρειες....

λογικα ομως θα μυρισει το ποιος θα παρει τι...

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο αν ανοιξεις τα αρχεια που εχω παραθεσει..... αναφερονται ολα....
> 
> προς το τελος γραφει τις γραμμες....
> 
> αυριο μαλλον θα καταθεσουν ενδιαφερον οι εταιρειες....
> 
> λογικα ομως θα μυρισει το ποιος θα παρει τι...


 
Τα ανοιξα τα αρχεια αλλα βρε παιδι μου αυτα ειναι για ανθρωπους υπομονετικους,πολυ παρλα εχουν αυτοι στο υπουργειο...

Για να δουμε λοιπον τη μερα ξημερωνει αυριο....
Λογικα τα αποτελεσματα μετα απο καμια 15αρια μερες παλι ε?...κλασσικα...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τα ανοιξα τα αρχεια αλλα βρε παιδι μου αυτα ειναι για ανθρωπους υπομονετικους,πολυ παρλα εχουν αυτοι στο υπουργειο...
> 
> Για να δουμε λοιπον τη μερα ξημερωνει αυριο....
> Λογικα τα αποτελεσματα μετα απο καμια 15αρια μερες παλι ε?...κλασσικα...


φιλε ειναι παρα πολλες για να τις γραψω ολες...
αλλα επειδη ξερεις ποσο σε παω....

ξεκινουν απο την 33 σελιδα του εγγραφου....

οσο για το ποτε θα ξερουμε κατι μου λεει πως θα ειναι πολυ συντομα....

ηδη υπαρχουν υποψιες.....

θα σου θυμισω τι εγινε με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ....
πριν καν γινει ο διαγωνισμος ολοι ξεραμε πως θα επιανε τον βορα....!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> φιλε ειναι παρα πολλες για να τις γραψω ολες...
> αλλα επειδη ξερεις ποσο σε παω....
> 
> ξεκινουν απο την 33 σελιδα του εγγραφου....
> 
> οσο για το ποτε θα ξερουμε κατι μου λεει πως θα ειναι πολυ συντομα....
> 
> ηδη υπαρχουν υποψιες.....
> 
> ...


 
Tης διαβασα της γραμμες..σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια...
Για να δουμε που θα στειλουν το Ιεραπετρα....στα παλια ή στα  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## hsw

άμα προσέξετε στο δεύτερο για τον Απρίλιο για τις γραμμές ΛΑΥΡΙΟ – ΨΑΡΑ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ –ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΚΑΒΑΛΑ και ΛΑΥΡΙΟ – ΨΑΡΑ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ –ΛΗΜΝΟΣ το απαιτούμενο πλοίο είναι ένα ταχύπλοο!!! Μήπως μιλάμε για το Παναγία Θαλασσινή?

----------


## Giovanaut

φιλε κι εγω αυτη την υποψια ειχα....

αλλα μαλλον το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του θα φυγει για ΑΛΕΞ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.....

ισως το CORSICA... γιατι δεν βλεπω να μενει και τιποτε αλλο .....

πραγματικα και εγω εχω μεγαλη απορια....

----------


## sea world

> φιλε κι εγω αυτη την υποψια ειχα....
> 
> αλλα μαλλον το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του θα φυγει για ΑΛΕΞ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.....
> 
> ισως το CORSICA... γιατι δεν βλεπω να μενει και τιποτε αλλο .....
> 
> πραγματικα και εγω εχω μεγαλη απορια....


Ki egw to CORSICA pisteuw, kathws sthn Italia-oso paralogo ki an akoustei-antistoixo forum "apoxaireta" ki allo taxyploo pou (pisteuoun) oti katevainei Ellada gia thn KALLISTI :Confused: :roll:
Tha doume!

----------


## thanos75

> άμα προσέξετε στο δεύτερο για τον Απρίλιο για τις γραμμές ΛΑΥΡΙΟ – ΨΑΡΑ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ –ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΚΑΒΑΛΑ και ΛΑΥΡΙΟ – ΨΑΡΑ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ –ΛΗΜΝΟΣ το απαιτούμενο πλοίο είναι ένα ταχύπλοο!!! Μήπως μιλάμε για το Παναγία Θαλασσινή?


Εδώ το έχω να το μην το πω!  Μήπως μιλάμε για εντελώς φωτογραφικές καταστάσεις, για μια ακόμα φορά!

----------


## thanos75

> φιλε θανο
> 
> τα επομενα 2 αρχεια τα εξηγουν ολα με καθε λεπτομερεια...
> 
> το πρωτο μιλαει για τις γραμμες που κρινονται αυΡιο(11 μαρτη)
> 
> και το δευτερο για αυτες του απριλη....
> 
> ΚΑΛΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ...


 Φίλε μου ειλικρινά σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον κόπο σου...θα τ'ανοίξω τώρα...Νομίζω πως στον καφέ της Τετάρτης στο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚΟ θα έχουμε να πούμε πολλά...Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά οι προκηρύξεις έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και κάποιες (όχι όλες) όπως προείπα μου φαίνονται ψιλο"φωτογραφικές"! Μου έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι δεν υπήρχε καθόλου μέσα στην προκήρυξη η γραμμή Πειραιάς- Πάτμος-Λειψοί΄-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Σύμη-Ρόδος με ΕΓ/ΟΓ! ΄Τί θα γίνουν νησιά σαν τους Λειψούς και τη Σύμη?

----------


## thanos75

Επίσης το Λαύριο-Ψαρά-¶γιος Ευστράτιος-Λήμνος-Καβάλα με ταχύπλοο υπάρχει και στις δύο προκηρύξεις εάν κατάλαβα καλά...anyway ο Θεός να τους δώσει φώτιση αύριο, όπως είπε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω

----------


## captain 83

Επίσης, λείπει και η γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες-κυκλάδες-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## mike_rodos

Και η γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Ρόδος

----------


## captain 83

H γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη Ρόδος έχει κατοχυρωθεί στον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ από τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γνώμη μου είναι να μπει ένα σχετικά γρήγορο καράβι από Θεσσαλονίκη για Ηράκλειο.. Πέρσι με το Νταλιάνα όσοι γνωστοί μου ταξίδεψαν έκαναν ταξίδι ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ..!
"Δεν είναι αυτά πράγματα εν έτη 2008..." Μου είπαν.. 

Κάποτε ήταν το "El Greco" kai το "ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟΣ" των Μινωικών Γραμμών και έμαθα ότι ήταν από τα ποιο πολυτελή καράβια που είχαν έρθει στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.. Μετά τα πούλησαν οι Μινωικές (μεγάλη βλακεία κατά την άποψή μου) σταμάτησε και η ακτοπλοική σύνδεση που υπήρχε χειμώνα καλοκαίρι με την Κρήτη..
Όταν έλειπαν για την ετήσια συντήρηση τους στη Θέση του "El Greco" ερχόταν το RO/RO "Αγία Γάλήνη" και για ένα φεγγάρι στη θέση του "ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟΣ" είχε σκάσει μύτη το H/S/F "Προμηθέας" ο οποίος έκανε ΕΧPRESS το δρομολόγιο Θεσ/νίκη - Ηράκλειο σε 15 ώρες..

εδώ σταματάω γιατί αν συνεχίσω εκεί είναι που δεν θα σταματήσω.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια ειστε ομως σιγουροι πως το Θεσσαλονικη-Ηρακλειο ανηκει στις αγονες.....???

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ. ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ. ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ "ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ" Η "ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΗ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ"

----------


## Giovanaut

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7680

----------


## thanos75

Καλό είναι που υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά! :Smile:  Βλέπω μέχρι και τελευταία στιγμή να γίνεται μάχη για κάποιες γραμμές...Το μόνο κακό είναι πως με όλη αυτή τη γραφειοκρατία και μέχρι να επικυρωθούν τα αποτελέσματα, κάποια μικρά νησιά θα κάνουν μαύρα μάτια να δουν πλοίο! :Sad: , δεδομένου πως οι προηγούμενες αναθέσεις λήξαν τέλη Φλεβάρη

----------


## jvrou

Ελπίζω μέχρι το Πάσχα να έχουν δρομολογηθεί όλα και να υπάρχει κάτι οριστικό για όλες τις γραμμές...

----------


## Vortigern

Καλησπερα σας!!!!Εγω παντως εχω να σας πω καλα νεα
Να μπω κατευθειας στο ψητο

Ιεραπετρα.Λ--->Παλια Λημερια!!!Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-(Αγιος Νικολαος**)-Κασο-Καρπαθο-χαλκη-Ροδο!!!!!!

**Δν ξερω σιγουρα

Πρεβελης--->Την αγονη του Ροδανθη--->δηλαδη--->Πειραιας-Κασο-Καρπαθο-χαλκη-Ροδο!!


Οι πληροφοριες προερχονται απο 2 εγκυρες πηγες μου...

ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

> Καλησπερα σας!!!!Εγω παντως εχω να σας πω καλα νεα
> Να μπω κατευθειας στο ψητο
> 
> Ιεραπετρα.Λ--->Παλια Λημερια!!!Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-(Αγιος Νικολαος**)-Κασο-Καρπαθο-χαλκη-Ροδο!!!!!!
> 
> **Δν ξερω σιγουρα
> 
> Πρεβελης--->Την αγονη του Ροδανθη--->δηλαδη--->Πειραιας-Κασο-Καρπαθο-χαλκη-Ροδο!!
> 
> ...


 Ωραία νέα έφερες συνονόματε Θάνο (ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος τ'ονομά σου :Smile: ) Δύο αξιολογώτατα πλοία για αυτή τη γραμμή, ένα εκ των οποίων μάλιστα (το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ) ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό στους Κάσιους και Καρπάθιους! Μακάρι να επιβεβαιωθούν
Η ΑΝΕΚ δηλαδή αποχωρεί από τις ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ που ήταν το Πρέβελης ή θα βάλει κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## Vortigern

> Ωραία νέα έφερες συνονόματε Θάνο (ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος τ'ονομά σου) Δύο αξιολογώτατα πλοία για αυτή τη γραμμή, ένα εκ των οποίων μάλιστα (το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ) ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό στους Κάσιους και Καρπάθιους! Μακάρι να επιβεβαιωθούν
> Η ΑΝΕΚ δηλαδή αποχωρεί από τις ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ που ήταν το Πρέβελης ή θα βάλει κάποιο άλλο?


Iσως μπει με καποιο αλλο!!!Με Κρητη ΙΙ η Ι!!Ουτος η αλλος νομιζω βγαινει με τα δρομολογια της μια χαρα αφου επεστρεψε και η Αριαδνη!!Αρα περισευη ενα...οποτε ποτε δν ξερεις!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλησπερα σας!!!!Εγω παντως εχω να σας πω καλα νεα
> Να μπω κατευθειας στο ψητο
> 
> Ιεραπετρα.Λ--->Παλια Λημερια!!!Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-(Αγιος Νικολαος**)-Κασο-Καρπαθο-χαλκη-Ροδο!!!!!!
> 
> **Δν ξερω σιγουρα
> 
> Πρεβελης--->Την αγονη του Ροδανθη--->δηλαδη--->Πειραιας-Κασο-Καρπαθο-χαλκη-Ροδο!!
> 
> ...



Μπραβο Θανο καλα νεα μας φερνεις ..... με το καλο και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ και ολα...και καλα ταξιδια στον μπαμπα......ο Αγιος Νικολας παντα μαζι τους....

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπραβο Θανο καλα νεα μας φερνεις ..... με το καλο και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ και ολα...και καλα ταξιδια στον μπαμπα......ο Αγιος Νικολας στην παντα μαζι τους....


Nα εισαι καλα!!!Καλα ταξιδια να εχουν!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Iσως μπει με καποιο αλλο!!!Με Κρητη ΙΙ η Ι!!Ουτος η αλλος νομιζω βγαινει με τα δρομολογια της μια χαρα αφου επεστρεψε και η Αριαδνη!!Αρα περισευη ενα...οποτε ποτε δν ξερεις!!


 δεν χωρανε ρε παιδια τα κρητη 1&2 στα λιμανια των κυκλαδων.δεν παιζει να στειλουν καποιο απ αυτα εκει!

----------


## Vortigern

> δεν χωρανε ρε παιδια τα κρητη 1&2 στα λιμανια των κυκλαδων.δεν παιζει να στειλουν καποιο απ αυτα εκει!


Mια απλη σκεψη εκανα!!!Αλλα ρωταω!!Δν χωραει στο λιμανι τις Παρου-Ναξου και της Σαντορινης?Ενταξει στης Ιος το λιμανι ισως δν χωραει αλλα στα αλλα?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Mια απλη σκεψη εκανα!!!Αλλα ρωταω!!Δν χωραει στο λιμανι τις Παρου-Ναξου και της Σαντορινης?Ενταξει στης Ιος το λιμανι ισως δν χωραει αλλα στα αλλα?


 και εγω μια απλη αποψη εξεφρασα ρε φιλε,δεν σου εκανα παρατηρηση :Wink: απλα η ανεκ εδω που τα λεμε δν εχει καραβια για κυκλαδες..μονο το πρεβελη,το λισσος ισως και το λατω κανουν για εκει.τα κρητη καταρχην εχουν πολυ μεγαλα γκαραζ γι αυτο σου ειπα οτι ειναι ασυμφορα για εκει.πολυ πιθανον παντως ειναι να μην την καλυψουν την γραμμη αυτη και απλα να στειλουν το πρεβελη στην καινουρια του. :Wink:

----------


## apollo_express

Το Κρήτη 1 ή 2 είχε έρθει πέρυσι  του Αγίου Πνεύματος. Έδεσε σχετικά γρήγορα, αλλά και η θάλασσα ήταν λάδι! Υπαρχουν και φωτογραφίες στο θέμα του.




> Mια απλη σκεψη εκανα!!!Αλλα ρωταω!!Δν χωραει στο λιμανι τις Παρου-Ναξου και της Σαντορινης?Ενταξει στης Ιος το λιμανι ισως δν χωραει αλλα στα αλλα?

----------


## Vortigern

> και εγω μια απλη αποψη εξεφρασα ρε φιλε,δεν σου εκανα παρατηρησηαπλα η ανεκ εδω που τα λεμε δν εχει καραβια για κυκλαδες..μονο το πρεβελη,το λισσος ισως και το λατω κανουν για εκει.τα κρητη καταρχην εχουν πολυ μεγαλα γκαραζ γι αυτο σου ειπα οτι ειναι ασυμφορα για εκει.πολυ πιθανον παντως ειναι να μην την καλυψουν την γραμμη αυτη και απλα να στειλουν το πρεβελη στην καινουρια του.


!!!Φαινετε ετσι οπως τα εγραψα με παρεξηγησες
,συγνωμμη.Δν το ειπα ουτε νευριασμενα ουτε σαν να θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> !!!Φαινετε ετσι οπως τα εγραψα με παρεξηγησες
> ,συγνωμμη.Δν το ειπα ουτε νευριασμενα ουτε σαν να θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο!


 δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα φιλε!,δν παρεξηγησα :Wink: αλιμονο,στο κατω κατω ο,τι και να λεμε εδω περα αλλοι παιρνουν τις αποφασεις για τα δρομολογια. :Smile:

----------


## captain 83

Mη ξεχνάμε ότι η θυγατέρα της ΑΝΕΚ, έχει δρομολογημένο στην Πάρο-Νάξο το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Την Ιο δεν βλέπω να την εκτιμούν και ιδιαίτερα και αυτοί και οι της BLUE STAR. Όσο για την Σαντορίνη, θα εκμεταλλευτούν και τα HIGHSPEED.Να βάλει κάποιο ΚΡΗΤΗ στην γραμμή αυτή είναι σα να μαζεύει μέρος της πίτας που θέλει να πάρει το καλοκαίρι με τα HIGHSPEED και το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Σα συλλογισμός στέκει πάντως αυτό που λέω.

----------


## gpav

παιδια κάτι λέγανε για ένα ταχύπλοο απο Λαυριο για Β. Αιγαίο και καβαλα... μπουρμπουλήθρες τελικα;

----------


## Giovanaut

> παιδια κάτι λέγανε για ένα ταχύπλοο απο Λαυριο για Β. Αιγαίο και καβαλα... μπουρμπουλήθρες τελικα;


 νομιζω πως ειναι στο διαγωνισμο για τις νεες γραμμες του απριλιου.....

----------


## thanos75

> νομιζω πως ειναι στο διαγωνισμο για τις νεες γραμμες του απριλιου.....


 όντως αυτή η γραμμή θα κριθεί τον Απρίλιο, και μάλλον μυρίζει ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ή (αν και λιγότερο πιθανό) CORSICA EXPRESS III

----------


## Giovanaut

> όντως αυτή η γραμμή θα κριθεί τον Απρίλιο, και μάλλον μυρίζει ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ή (αν και λιγότερο πιθανό) CORSICA EXPRESS III


To ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ θα φυγει για το ΑΛΕΞ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ...μαλλον το CORSICA παιζει...

----------


## thanos75

> To ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ θα φυγει για το ΑΛΕΞ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ...μαλλον το CORSICA παιζει...


 Και η γραμμή της Σάμου θα μείνει μόνο με το SARDINIA VERRA, και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (μέσω Παροναξίας!)? Κρίμα για τους Ικαριώτες και Σαμιώτες γιατί πέρσι αυτή η γραμμή είχε πάρει αρκετά τα πάνω της! Εκτός και εάν γίνει κίνηση από καμία άλλη εταιρεία

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ξερουμε τιποτα για τιν γραμι πειραιας μεχρι αναφι διλαδι τιν γραμι που εκανε το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ σιμπεριλαμβανομενεις και τις φολεγανδρου?

----------


## thanos75

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/uplogo.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/top.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/bar.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/down_menu.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/icon.jpg[/IMG] Κύριες Ειδήσεις[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/back_menu_.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/icon.jpg[/IMG] Ματιές στα Σπόρ[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/back_menu_.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/icon.jpg[/IMG] Παλαιές Ειδήσεις[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/back_menu_.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/icon.jpg[/IMG] Πολιτιστική Πρόοδος[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/back_menu_.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/icon.jpg[/IMG] Στα Πεταχτά (Σχόλια)[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/back_menu_.jpg[/IMG]
< *Μάρτιος 2009* > *Κυρ**Δευ**Τρι**Τετ**Πεμ**Παρ**Σαβ*12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031 
  Λέξεις:  
  Κατηγορία:  Κύριες Ειδήσεις Ματιές στα Σπόρ Παλαιές Ειδήσεις Πολιτιστική Πρόοδος Στα Πεταχτά (Σχόλια) ΟΛΕΣ 

   Ημερομηνία:
 Από:  13 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31  3 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12  2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 
 Έως:  13 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31  3 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12  2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 

• Δωδεκάνησος

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/map_.jpg[/IMG] 

• ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΣΥΜΗΣ[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/baner.jpg[/IMG]*13/3/2009* [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/th_44925.jpg[/IMG] ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΣΥΜΗΣ

Λύση εδώ και τώρα!

Ε πιστολή διαμαρτυρίας προς τον Yπουργό Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας Aιγαίου και Nησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Aναστάσιο Παπαληγούρα έστειλε ο δήμαρχος Σύμης Λευτέρης Παπακαλοδούκας, για το γεγονός ότι το νησί έχει παραμείνει εκτός ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης. Στην επιστολή αναγράφεται ότι το πλοίο της GA FERRIES δεν εκτελεί τα προγραμματισμένα του δρομολόγια. Για τη διακοπή των δρομολογίων δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστοί οι λόγοι. 
Eν τω μεταξύ, πλησιάζουν οι μέρες του Πάσχα και η έναρξη της θερινής περιόδου και είναι αδύνατο να κάνουν κρατήσεις, όσοι επιθυμούν να μεταβούν στο νησί, λόγω της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης. O κ. Παπακαλοδούκας εκφράζει στην ίδια επιστολή το αίτημα να δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα και να επιδοτηθεί ένα δρομολόγιο από τη Σύμη προς τη Pόδο και αντίστροφα, προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν οι ανάγκες του νησιού. 
Aναλυτικά η επιστολή έχει ως εξής: 
«Κύριε Υπουργέ, 
Για μία ακόμη φορά το νησί μας παραμένει χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά. Δεν γνωρίζουμε τους λόγους για τους οποίους το πλοίο της GA FERRIES δεν εκτελεί τα προγραμματισμένα του δρομολόγια, αλλά θεωρούμε ότι η κατάσταση αυτή δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί. 
Εμείς οι κάτοικοι της Σύμης αισθανόμαστε ότι το νησί μας είναι πιο αδικημένο σε σχέση με άλλα νησιά, αφού εξυπηρετούμεθα ενδοδωδεκανησιακά με δυο δρομολόγια και με τον Πειραιά με πλοίο που χρειάζεται να ταξιδέψει ο επιβάτης 26 ώρες και αν βέβαια εκτελεστεί το δρομολόγιο. Να σημειωθεί ότι άλλα νησιά με σαφώς λιγότερες ανάγκες από αυτές της Σύμης έχουν πέντε επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα. 
Πλησιάζουν οι ημέρες του Πάσχα και η έναρξη της θερινής περιόδου και πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θέλουν να επισκεφτούν τη Σύμη, αλλά δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνουν τις κρατήσεις τους, λόγω της κατάστασης που έχει προκύψει. 
Παρακαλούμε να δώσετε άμεσα λύση στο πρόβλημά μας και επιπρόσθετα για ακόμη μία φορά ζητούμε να ικανοποιηθεί το αίτημά μας για επιδότηση ενός δρομολογίου Σύμη-Ρόδο - Σύμη, ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται οι εμπορικές και οικοδομικές δραστηριότητες του νησιού με οχήματα». 

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/thanos/Desktop/ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ%20-%20ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ%20ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ%20ΠΡΩΙΝΗ%20ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ_fi  les/footer.jpg[/IMG]Ενδιαφέρουσες αντιδράσεις από Σύμη!  Έχουν δίκιο οι άνθρωποι!

----------


## thanos75

Υπάρχουν έντονες αντιδράσεις όπως καταλάβατε στη Σύμη εξαιτίας του ότι έχει μείνει χωρίς ακτοπλοική σύνδεση με Πειραιά

----------


## plori

Για διαβάστε αυτό, λύνει κάποιες απορίες μας νομίζω (σελίδα 5). 
http://users.forthnet.gr/syr/typokykladiki/koinignomi.pdf

----------


## speedrunner

_Θήρα-Θηρασία-Φολέγανδρος-Σίκινος-Ιος: «Σαμοθράκη» με το «Αρσινόη» κατηγορία 4 για 12 χρόνια.

_Αυτό με τρελαίνει πως είναι δυνατόν να κατεβαίνει αυτό το πλοίο στον διαγωνισμό το οποίο βρίσκετε δεμένο στην Ίο απο τον Οκτώβριο το πλήρωμά του έχει κάνει επίσχεση εργασίας και η εταίρια χρωστάει παντού και να κατεβαίνει και για *12 χρόνια*... ΕΛΕΟΣ :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Ρε παιδια τιποτα για δυτικες κυκλαδες μαθατε??

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Φιλε speedrunner αυτο που λες ειναι σιγουρο?

----------


## captain 83

Κατέθεσε προσφορά, τώρα μένει αν θα την δεχτεί το υπουργείο.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Φιλε speedrunner καλα λες το διαβασα και εγω καλα αμα το εγκρινουν για 12 χονια τι να πω... Αλλα δεν νομιζω να το κανουν αυτο το πραγα Θα ειναι καταστροφικο για τα νισια...

----------


## plori

Πότε θα βγούν τα αποτελέσματα των άγονων υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο;.

----------


## mike_rodos

Περί άγονων ο λόγος....

http://rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=449&page=13

----------


## mike_rodos

Ανεκτέλεστα τα δρομολόγια

Επιστολή απέστειλε ο Δήμαρχος Καρπάθου κ. Μιχάλης Γ. Ιωαννίδης στον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής κ. Αναστάσιο Παπαληγούρα θέτοντάς του για άλλη μια φορά το σοβαρότατο θέμα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης. Η επιστολή του Δημάρχου Καρπάθου αποτελεί συνέχεια του υπομνήματος που κατέθεσε ο ίδιος προσωπικά στον κ. Υπουργό κατά την επίσκεψή του στο νησί μας πριν λίγες μέρες και των όσων ανακοίνωσε προφορικά κατά την διάρκεια της σύσκεψης που πραγματοποιήθηκε τότε. Συγκεκριμένα η επιστολή αναφέρει τα εξής:
«Γνωρίζετε ότι το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα η ακτοπλοική σύνδεση της Καρπάθου είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτη.         
Θέλουμε να γνωρίζετε ότι όλοι οι φορείς και οι κάτοικοι του νησιού μας χαιρέτησαν και θεώρησαν θετική την απόφαση του Υπουργείου σας για την αύξηση των επιδοτούμενων γραμμών από Πειραιά προς Κάρπαθο από δύο (2) σε τέσσερις (4) και την αύξηση του ποσού των επιχορηγήσεων. Θετικότατο ακόμη θεωρούμε το γεγονός ότι δύο (2) από τις τέσσερις (4) γραμμές καθορίστηκαν στη γραμμή Πειραιάς – Σαντορίνη – Κάσος- Κάρπαθος κλπ, που συντομεύουν κατά πολύ την προσέγγιση στην Κάρπαθο!!!. 
Όπως όμως γνωρίζετε η ανάθεση και η υλοποίηση των γραμμών αυτών δεν απέδωσε τα αναμενόμενα αφού τα δρομολογηθέντα πλοία αδυνατούν να εκτελέσουν τα δρομολόγια αυτά. Έτσι αυξήθηκαν προκλητικά οι ώρες προσέγγισης, ακυρώνονται δρομολόγια και γενικώς η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της Καρπάθου είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτη και αποτελεί τη χειρότερη ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση στον νησιωτικό χώρο. 
Ακόμη από της 22.2.2009 και μέχρι σήμερα παραμένουν  ανεκτέλεστα  τα  δρομολόγια Πειραιά-Κυκλάδες- Κάσος- Κάρπαθος κλπ!!!!!  
Η οργή και η αγανάκτηση των κατοίκων (επαγγελματιών κλπ) αλλά και όλων των φορών του νησιού μας, όπως και σεις διαπιστώσατε, έχει ξεχειλίσει, αφού δικαιολογημένα δεν μπορούν να δεχθούν την συνέχιση της κατάστασης αυτής. 
Ζητάμε την παρέμβαση σας στην κατεύθυνση της δρομολόγησης αξιόπιστων πλοίων που να εξασφαλίζουν την τήρηση και την τακτικότητα των δρομολογίων, σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες κανόνες και τις υποχρεώσεις που αναλαμβάνουν.
Ζητάμε να υλοποιήσετε την δέσμευσή σας για καταγγελία της σύμβασης λόγω της παραπάνω αντισυμβατικής συμπεριφοράς και δη των ανεκτέλεστων δρομολογιών από της 22.2.2009.»

πηγή: www.proodos.net

----------


## Leo

Επειδή πολύ μιλάμε για τισ επιδοτούμενες γραμμές δηλαδή τις κοινώς ¶γονες που μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν και τι είναι, σκέφτητα ότι θα πρέπει να τις φαντστείτε κάπως *έτσι*. Δηλαδή άγονη μεν, μαγεία δε.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Επειδή πολύ μιλάμε για τισ επιδοτούμενες γραμμές δηλαδή τις κοινώς ¶γονες που μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν και τι είναι, σκέφτητα ότι θα πρέπει να τις φαντστείτε κάπως *έτσι*. Δηλαδή άγονη μεν, μαγεία δε.


Πολύ καλό το σχόλιο σου Leo, όντως κάπως έτσι είναι οι άγονες γραμμές και κυρίως η πολυσυζητημένη άγονη της Κάσου - Καρπάθου τεριάζει γάντι...  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Η Κάρπαθος αντιδρά και πάλι με νέα επιστολή προς τον κ. Παπαληγούρα!

http://rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=450&page=15

----------


## Leo

> Η Κάρπαθος αντιδρά και πάλι με νέα επιστολή προς τον κ. Παπαληγούρα!
> 
> http://rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=450&page=15


Μυρίζει λίγο Πρέβελης το σκηνικό της αντίδασης ή μου φαίνεται? Έχουμε καμια άλη εταρεία και μου διαφεύγει? Δεν μέμφομαι τους Νησιώτες, αλλά είμαι μαζί τους. Απλά ψάχνω να βρώ την εναλλακτική  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Μυρίζει λίγο Πρέβελης το σκηνικό της αντίδασης ή μου φαίνεται? Έχουμε καμια άλη εταρεία και μου διαφεύγει? Δεν μέμφομαι τους Νησιώτες, αλλά είμαι μαζί τους. Απλά ψάχνω να βρώ την εναλλακτική


Nαι Λεο εχουμε την ΛΑΝΕ...με το Ιεραπετρα....αυτο που δν ξερουμε σιγουρα ειναι αν εβαλε συμμετοχη σε αυτες της Αγονες...γιατι κατι πηρε το αυτη μου για Μαιο-δρομολογια..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Και ενώ γενικά δεν είμαι κολλημένο άτομο, με έχει βάλει σε ένα πειρασμό *αυτό*, ενώ τα σχόλια που διαβάζω στη φωτογραφία της γκαλερί με αγγίζουν και θα σας εξηγήσω το γιατί. 

Το 2006 οκτώ φίλοι (4 ζευγάρια), ο roussosf είναι ένας απο τους οκτώ, μπήκαμε σε ένα αεροπλάνο να πάμε ένα ταξίδι-κρουαζιέρα στην άγονη γραμμή (Hurtigruten) των Νορβηγικών ακτών και φίορδς. Από το Μπέργκεν μέχρι το Κίρκενες, έξι μέρες, επτά νύχτες (ποτέ δεν νύχτωσε Ιουλιος)... 7 πλοία ένα κάθε μέρα ξεκινάνει το ταξίδι. Σας συνιστώ να το κάνετε όνειρο ζωής και σας εύχομαι να το ζήσετε... Με πολλούς απο εσάς έχουμε συζητήσει κατ' ιδίαν την απίστευτη εμπειρία.

Θέλω να συνδέσω τώρα την εμπειρία μου στην Νορβηγία με αυτή των Νιόνιου και του Θανάση στο ταξίδι τους Ρέθυμνο-Κίσσαμος και να πω μερικές σκέψεις για τα δρομολόγια της άγονης γραμμής στην Ελλάδα. 

Γιατί δεν εκμεταλευόμαστε τουριστικά τις άγονες γραμμές μας, αλλά τις βαρυγκομούμε, τις σχολιάζουμε μόνο πικρόχολα και τις έχουμε για τους "παρακατιανούς" νησιώτες των μικρών Κυκλάδων, των Δωδεκανήσων και των άλλων νησιών μας? Αν το δούμε με σοβαρότητα νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και στην χώρα μας κάτι αντίστοιχο που να δουλεύει για να το χαίρονται οι ξένοι και να το ζούν οι ντόπιοι έχοντας ένα πλοίο κάθε μέρα σε όλα τα νησιά μικρά μεγάλα.

----------


## Vortigern

Η επιστολη που εστειλε ο Δημος Σιφνου στο ΥΕΝ

----------


## speedrunner

Δύο εβδομάδες έχουν περάσει από το άνοιγμα των φακέλων, ακόμη να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού? :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Ποιός ξέρει τι θα βρήκαν μέσα στους φακέλλους  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kostastzo

Για την αγονη  Πειραια-κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κρητη αν δεν κανω λαθος περασαν 5 εβδομαδες για να δρομολογηθει πλοιο !

----------


## Giovanaut

εκτακτα σημερινα νεα....

τελικα στο ΒΑγαιο δεν θα παει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.....
αλλα το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ κατι ακουστηκε και για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ,
αλλα τελικα πηρε την αγονη των Κυθηρων.....

Καλα ταξιδια...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> εκτακτα σημερινα νεα....
> 
> τελικα στο ΒΑγαιο δεν θα παει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.....
> αλλα το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ κατι ακουστηκε και για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ,
> αλλα τελικα πηρε την αγονη των Κυθηρων.....
> 
> Καλα ταξιδια...


 ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑ :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Με την τρίτη επιδοτούμενη ( Ραφήνα) τι θα γίνει; Θα πάει το Corsica Express Three ή κανα άλλο ταχύπλοο ή ΕΓ/ΟΓ; Ή δεν θα πάει κανένα;*

----------


## speedrunner

Τα αποτελέσματα του τελευταίου διαγωνισμού.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τα δρομολόγια της ΑΝΕΚ με το Highspeed1, αυτή δεν είναι η γραμμή που κάνουν τα δυο Κεντέρης; αν είναι αυτό και καταλαβαίνω σωστό σημαίνει ότι την γραμμή θα την πάρει ή η ΝΕΛ με τα Κεντέρης ή η ΑΝΕΚ με το Highspeed1. Σωστά; Αλλά στην σελίδα 11 σε κίτρινο φόντο αναφέρει ότι σε καμία δρομολογιακή γραμμή δεν εγκρίθηκαν περισσότερες της μιας προσφορές, οπότε δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη βαθμολόγησης. :Confused: 
Και ακόμη στα αποτελέσματα του τελευταίου ΣΑΣ  στα ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗΣ στο ΘΕΜΑ 3 υπάρχει θετική απόφαση για ετήσια δρομολόγηση του Highspeed1 στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Μήλος
Τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά???????????

----------


## cpt babis

Απο οτι καταλαβα το express scopelitis δεν πηρε καμια αγονη?

----------


## moutsokwstas

επανεμφανιση της GA FERRIES στις αγονες γραμμες του αιγαιου, κατατεθηκαν αιτησεις δρομολογησης ολων των πλοιων, περισσοτερα εδω http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...28/1657337.htm

----------


## Leo

Στο χθεσινό μου ταξίδι (επιστρέφοντας απο την Τήνο) είχα την ευκαιρία να διαβάσω με προσοχή ένα εκτενές άρθρο με τίτλο "ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ
(Ο εξευτελισμός της)" του περιοδικού "Ε" που υπέγραφε ο Φώτης Μαρτίνος. Το βρήκα πάρα πολύ καλό και αν κάποιος θέλει να είναι ενήμερος γι αυτό που λέγεται ¶γονη Γραμμή στην Ελλάδα, είναι καλό να το διαβάσει μιας και τα πράγματα σ συτό λέγονται με το όνομα τους! Το θέμα είναι επίκαιρο μιας και μέχρι χθες ήταν στην επικαιρότητα, γιατί από σήμερα πάλι αλοίμονο μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## marsant

To διαβασα και εγω το αρθρο και οντως ειναι πολυ καλο.Η αληθεια ειναι οπως λεει και το περιοδικο οτι εχει ξεφτιλυστει ο ορος Αγονη γραμμη..

----------


## thanos75

> Στο χθεσινό μου ταξίδι (επιστρέφοντας απο την Τήνο) είχα την ευκαιρία να διαβάσω με προσοχή ένα εκτενές άρθρο με τίτλο "ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ
> (Ο εξευτελισμός της)" του περιοδικού "Ε" που υπέγραφε ο Φώτης Μαρτίνος. Το βρήκα πάρα πολύ καλό και να κάποιος θέλει να είναι ενήμερος γι αυτό που λέγεται ¶γονη Γραμμή στην Ελλάδα, είναι καλό να το διαβάσει μιας και τα πράγματα σ συτό λέγονται με το όνομα τους! Το θέμα είναι επίκαιρο μιας και μέχρι χθες ήταν στην επικαιρότητα, γιατί από σήμερα πάλι αλοίμονο μας .


Το διάβασα φίλε μου και κυριολεκτικά μελαγχόλησα...Συλλεκτικό τεύχος και άρθρο αν μη τι άλλο

----------


## speedrunner

Τι γίνετε με τις υπογραφές των συμβάσεων για τις άγονες, έχουν περάσει 2 μήνες σχεδόν, έχουν γίνει ενστάσεις έχουν απορριφθεί αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν υπογραφεί οι συμβάσεις....ούτε και έχουν γίνει απευθείας αναθέσεις  σε γραμμές που δεν τις πήρε κάποια εταιρία..... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: , μήπως το υπουργείο αργοπορεί λίγο... :Confused:

----------


## fourtounakis

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.Ναι,για μια ακόμη φορά Ρόδος και Κρήτη χωρίς σύνδεση.όχι τη ψήφο μου,ούτε τα....μου/μας δεν θα πάρουν...συγνώμη για το ύφος...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να προσθέσουμε στις άγονε γραμμές και τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanos75

Δημοσιεύθηκαν επιτέλους οι μειοδότες του διαγωνισμού του Μαρτίου

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δημοσιεύθηκαν επιτέλους οι μειοδότες του διαγωνισμού του Μαρτίου


Επιτέλους... Τώρα μένει να δούμε τις απευθείας αναθέσεις σε γραμμές που δεν υπήρχε εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντως!!!

----------


## thanos75

H 12ετής πάντως σύμβαση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για την άγονη του Βορείου Αιγαίου, μου κάνει κάπως, δεδομένου ότι το πλοίο είναι ήδη 30 και χρόνων!!!

----------


## douzoune

> H 12ετής πάντως σύμβαση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για την άγονη του Βορείου Αιγαίου, μου κάνει κάπως, δεδομένου ότι το πλοίο είναι ήδη 30 και χρόνων!!!


απ' όσο ξέρω η ΝΕΛ έχει πάρει την γραμμή με το Θεόφιλος για 3 χρόνια σίγουρα και με προϋποθέσεις για τα υπόλοιπα 9 χρόνια με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό(π.χ αντικατάσταση πλοίου). Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## xidianakis

> Να προσθέσουμε στις άγονε γραμμές και τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη??


φιλε ακη η γραμμη ηρακλειο- θεσ/νικη, ειναι εδω και καιρο χαρακτηρισμενη ως αγονη!! παρ' ολα αυτα μονιμο πλοιο στη γραμμη δεν εχουμε!!

----------


## sylver23

> Επιτέλους... Τώρα μένει να δούμε τις απευθείας αναθέσεις σε γραμμές που δεν υπήρχε εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντως!!!


Απευθειας αναθεσεις σε γραμμες που δεν υπηρξε εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντως ή απευθειας αναθεσης λογω αποκλεισμου αυτων που δηλωσαν για αυτες και απορριφθηκαν κατα πλειοψηφια για βλακωδεις λογους?? ιδου η απορια
Αν και για εμενα δεν ειναι καθολου απορια...


***Νεο αρθρο στο νεο τευχος του εφοπλιστη για τις αγονες και τις επιδοτησεις....κατα την γνωμη μου σωστοτατο!!!(κατατοπιστικο δεν μπορω να πω ,διαβαστε το ομως και θα καταλαβετε γιατι το λεω(εδω το λεει και ο αρθογραφος του))

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο openseas βλέπω ότι την Δευτέρα 1/6 στις 17:00 από Πειραιά για την άγονη γραμμή των Λειψών κτλ (αλλά στο δρομολόγιο δεν έχει την Σύμη) έχει μπεί το Βιντσέτζος Κορνάρος...

----------


## Karavostasis

Προφανως μετα το γνωστο προβλημα με τα πλοια της GA Ferries επιστρατευεται ο Κορναρος. Παντως απ' οτι βλεπω η Συμη ειναι στο δρομολογιο.

----------


## speedrunner

και στις 18:00 το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το Ροδάνθη.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Προφανως μετα το γνωστο προβλημα με τα πλοια της GA Ferries επιστρατευεται ο Κορναρος. Παντως απ' οτι βλεπω η Συμη ειναι στο δρομολογιο.


Xθες το βράδυ δεν την είχε... Σήμερα λογικά προστέθηκε... Γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση πως δεν την έχει και γι αυτό το ανάφερα....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δημοσιεύθηκαν επιτέλους οι μειοδότες του διαγωνισμού του Μαρτίου


Μιπος ξερει καπιος που να βρω τις επιδοτισεις που επερναν περισι η αγονες??

----------


## thanos75

Δημοσιεύθηκε επίσημα η νέα προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για τις άγονες...Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής απ'ότι παρατήρησα η 21η Ιουλίου...Τα δρομολόγια θα ισχύσουν από 1η Νοεμβρίου...Ενδιαφέρουσα η πρόσκληση για τη γραμμή Λαύριο/Ραφήνα-Μεστά-Ψαρρά σε ετήσια βάση

----------


## Vortigern

> Δημοσιεύθηκε επίσημα η νέα προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για τις άγονες...Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής απ'ότι παρατήρησα η 21η Ιουλίου...Τα δρομολόγια θα ισχύσουν από 1η Νοεμβρίου...Ενδιαφέρουσα η πρόσκληση για τη γραμμή Λαύριο/Ραφήνα-Μεστά-Ψαρρά σε ετήσια βάση


 
Και βλεπω εχουν επικεντρωθη στις Δυτικες με περρισοτερες Αγονες?Ωραια δρομολογια παντως αν υσχισουν...

----------


## thanos75

> Και βλεπω εχουν επικεντρωθη στις Δυτικες με περρισοτερες Αγονες?Ωραια δρομολογια παντως αν υσχισουν...


 Όντως και Σίφνος-Φολέγανδρος-Σϊκινος-Θήρα και Μήλος-Κίμωλος-Φολέγανδρος-Σϊκονος-Θήρα! Τις βλέπω πάντως να τις διεκδικεί το ίδιο πλοίο...Ενδιαφέρον πάντως θα εχει ποιές εταιρείες θα επιδείξουν ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Vortigern

> Όντως και Σίφνος-Φολέγανδρος-Σϊκινος-Θήρα και Μήλος-Κίμωλος-Φολέγανδρος-Σϊκονος-Θήρα! Τις βλέπω πάντως να τις διεκδικεί το ίδιο πλοίο...Ενδιαφέρον πάντως θα εχει ποιές εταιρείες θα επιδείξουν ενδιαφέρον!


Προσθεσε μεσα σε αυτες και το Σιφνος-Μηλος-Κιμωλος.

Βλεπω αυτες τις γραμμες να τις παιρνει ολες ο Κοραης και να μενει ο Αγιος Γεωργιος μονος στο κλασσικο δρομολογιο.Εκτος και αν του δωσουν και αυτου καμια.Αλλα ας περιμενουμε..

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, είναι από τις λίγες φορές που το υπουργείο λειτουργεί με σωστό timing...δηλαδή 21 Ιουλίου η διεξαγωγή του διαγωνισμού, ώστε με όλα τα γραφειοκρατικά (ενστάσεις κλπ), τα πλοία να είναι έτοιμα να ξεκινήσουν τη νέα ακτοπλοική σεζόν (από 1/11)...Όχι όπως στο διαγωνισμό της 11ης Μαρτίου που τέλη Μαιου ανακοινώθηκαν οι μειοδότες και ακόμα δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει κάποια δρομολόγια ή έχουν ξεκινήσει με απευθείας αναθέσεις!

----------


## hsw

Όντως, εξαιρετικά τα δρομολόγια αν προσφερθούν πλοία για όλες τις γραμμές.

----------


## Vortigern

Mακαρι και μια απο αυτες τις γραμμες να παει η Μυρτιδιωτησα αν βεβαια εχει μελλον στην Ελλαδα ποια

----------


## cpt babis

> Mακαρι και μια απο αυτες τις γραμμες να παει η Μυρτιδιωτησα αν βεβαια εχει μελλον στην Ελλαδα ποια


 Μακαρι φιλε Θανο.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Δημοσιεύθηκε επίσημα η νέα προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για τις άγονες...Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής απ'ότι παρατήρησα η 21η Ιουλίου...Τα δρομολόγια θα ισχύσουν από 1η Νοεμβρίου...Ενδιαφέρουσα η πρόσκληση για τη γραμμή Λαύριο/Ραφήνα-Μεστά-Ψαρρά σε ετήσια βάση


*¶ντε να δούμε και εμείς οι Ραφηνιώτες κανα πλοίο που να ξεφεύγει από την Ανδροτηνομυκονιά...  (aν έρθει) . Μου μυρίζει Corsica Express...*

----------


## jvrou

Υπάρχουν όμως αξιοπρεπεί πλοία για όλες αυτές τις γραμμές?? με βάση το τι θεωρεί η κάθε γραμμή αξιοπρεπές πλοίο, χωρίς υπερβολές??

----------


## nkr

Τωρα εχουμε και την εναρξη των δρομολογιων του ταχυπλοου ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ανακοινωσε η ΝΕΛ.Το πλοιο θα εκτελει δρομολογια απο Λαυριο για Αγ.Ευστρατιο,Ψαρα,Μεστα Χιου,Σποραδες και Βολο.




πηγη  www.marinews.gr

----------


## hsw

Εγώ πάντως δεν θεωρώ αναβάθμιση για τη Λήμνο, όπως έχει έμμεσα για τίτλο το άρθρο στο www.marinews.gr, ένα ταχύπλοο μία φορά την εβδομάδα που για Λήμνο κάνει  8,5 ώρες. Ίσως για τη Χίο, τα Ψαρά ή τις Σποράδες (τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα σύνδεση με Βόλο με ταχύπλοο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ) αλλά όχι για τη Λήμνο! Εκτός κι αν το λένε για τη σύνδεση με το Βόλο που όμως και πάλι είναι μία φορά εβδομαδιαίως και σε 6,5 περίπου ώρες...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εγώ πάντως δεν θεωρώ αναβάθμιση για τη Λήμνο, όπως έχει έμμεσα για τίτλο το άρθρο στο www.marinews.gr, ένα ταχύπλοο μία φορά την εβδομάδα που για Λήμνο κάνει  8,5 ώρες. Ίσως για τη Χίο, τα Ψαρά ή τις Σποράδες (τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα σύνδεση με Βόλο με ταχύπλοο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ) αλλά όχι για τη Λήμνο! Εκτός κι αν το λένε για τη σύνδεση με το Βόλο που όμως και πάλι είναι μία φορά εβδομαδιαίως και σε 6,5 περίπου ώρες...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο, οταν ενα βαπορι πρεπει να καλυψει μια τετοια γραμμη, πως να καλυπτεται η Λημνος και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ δεν ειναι πιο αργο στην εκτελεση του δρομολογιου, απλα προστιθεται ενα δρομολογιο ακομη....

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι νεες γραμμες θα αρχισουν ολες απο του χρονου...???
Δηλαδη τα συγκεκριμενα δρομολογια φετος ανεκτελεστα..???

----------


## thanos75

Και νέος διαγωνισμός και μάλιστα επανληπτικός, ο οποίος αφορά γραμμές της τρέχουσας περιόδου που δεν καλύφθηκαν! Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής του η 28η Ιουλίου

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και νέος διαγωνισμός και μάλιστα επανληπτικός, ο οποίος αφορά γραμμές της τρέχουσας περιόδου που δεν καλύφθηκαν! Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής του η 28η Ιουλίου


Ρε παιδια που θα βρεθουν τοσα πλοια που να καλυπτουν τις συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες...????

----------


## speedrunner

> Ρε παιδια που θα βρεθουν τοσα πλοια που να καλυπτουν τις συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες...????


εγώ άλλο σκέφτομαι, ο διαγωνισμός είναι για τις 28 Ιουλίου, μέχρι να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα να γίνουν οι ενστάσεις να βγουν οι μειοδότες και να υπογραφούν οι συμβάσεις θα έχουμε Νοέμβριο δηλαδή μέχρι την ημερομηνία που θα ισχύει αυτός ο διαγωνισμός, είναι αστείο πραγματικά, ας κάνουν μια απευθείας ανάθεση για το καλοκαίρι  για να εξυπηρετηθούν τα νησιά και ο διαγωνισμός να ισχύει απο 1 Νοεμβρίου και μετά. Έλεος μυαλό θέλει!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> εγώ άλλο σκέφτομαι, ο διαγωνισμός είναι για τις 28 Ιουλίου, μέχρι να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα να γίνουν οι ενστάσεις να βγουν οι μειοδότες και να υπογραφούν οι συμβάσεις θα έχουμε Νοέμβριο δηλαδή μέχρι την ημερομηνία που θα ισχύει αυτός ο διαγωνισμός, είναι αστείο πραγματικά, ας κάνουν μια απευθείας ανάθεση για το καλοκαίρι για να εξυπηρετηθούν τα νησιά και ο διαγωνισμός να ισχύει απο 1 Νοεμβρίου και μετά. Έλεος μυαλό θέλει!!!!!


Εσύ τα λές.... Ακούει κανείς??? Μπάααα, τώρα κιόλας που πέρασαν οι εκλογές... Μη μου τους κύκλους τάρατε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

> Εσύ τα λές.... Ακούει κανείς??? Μπάααα, τώρα κιόλας που πέρασαν οι εκλογές... Μη μου τους κύκλους τάρατε


Βρε μήπως να αναλάβει το nautilia το υπουργείου ναυτιλίας μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε απευθειας αναθεσεις μεσα στο καλοκαιρι..???

----------


## xidianakis

> Παιδια υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε απευθειας αναθεσεις μεσα στο καλοκαιρι..???


βεβαιως και υπαρχει... το θεμα ειναι ποιος βαζει το χερι του στη φωτια!!

----------


## giorgos_249

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=11339165

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο giorgos_249, για την επιβεβαίωση και εγγράφως της πληροφορίας που αναφέρθηκε *εδώ* το πρωί. Μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει η υπόθεση ας την κουβεντιάσουμε σ αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο giorgos_249, για την επιβεβαίωση και εγγράφως της πληροφορίας που αναφέρθηκε *εδώ* το πρωί.


*Αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη. Ποιο πλοίο λέτε να πάει ;Εγώ θα ήθελα το ΑΚΟΥΑ** (από Ραφήνα).*

----------


## Leo

> *Αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη. Ποιο πλοίο λέτε να πάει ;Εγώ θα ήθελα το ΑΚΟΥΑ** (από Ραφήνα) Ο Θεολόγος δε νομίζω ότι κάνει για τη γραμμή.*


Συμφωνώ με τον giorgos_249, έχει όλα όσα χρειάζεται η γραμμή εκτός από καμπίνες. Μάσκάρα για δυνατές συγκινήσεις απο το μπαλκονάκι και όχι μόνο. Σαν πλοίο στην τωρινή του γραμμή έχεικερδίσει μεγάλο μερίδιο... και δεν νομίζω ότι θα ρισκάρει ο πλοιοκτίτης του να χάσει αυτή την γραμμή. Εκεί θα πάει ο καπετάν Μάκης πιστεύω.... θα δείξει.

----------


## sylver23

Εχω καποιες απορίες.
Μπορεί να δηλώσει κάποια εταιρία και απο Πειραιά και απο Ραφήνα και απο Λαυριο για την γραμμή?? 
πχ Αμα η ga δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για την γραμμή θα πρέπει να δηλωσει οτι την θέλει με λιμάνι αφετηρίας τον Πειραιά μόνο ή μπορεί να δηλώσει και τα άλλα?
Αμα μπορεί να δηλώσει και τα άλλα ,αν την πάρει την γραμμή ποιος θα διαλέξει πιο θα είναι τελικά το λιμάνι αφετηρίας?
**η ga ειναι τυχαιο παραδειγμα.

Σύρο πρέπει να πιάνει οπωσδήποτε ή μπορει να την αφήσει απέξω?
Αμα πρέπει να πιάνει οπωσδήποτε ,αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται σε όλα τα δρομολόγια?

Οι απο πανω ερωτήσεις ισχύουν και για τους Φούρνους

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω απογητευτεί από την όλη κατάσταση και δεν ξέρω που το πάνε ! Στον Συλβέστρο δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με απόλυτη σιγουριά αν και από ακούσματα μου όταν αναλαμβάνεις μια άγονη γραμμή προσεγγίζεις όλα τα λιμάνια που περιλαμβάνει αυτή μέσα (δεν είναι παραίτητο νομίζω να γίνεται σε όλα τα δρομολόγια).
Τώρα όσον αφορά ποιο πλοίο θα την κάνει... Εγώ δεν θέλω να δω καμιά κρήτη σε κανένα ποστάλι της HSW (δεν ξέρω...  έχει μείνει κανένα ; ) και τον καπτα Μάκη να τρέχει και να μην προλαβαίνει ! Δεν νομίζω σοβαρή εταιρεία (πχ Blue Star Ferries - και τις άλλες θεωρώ εταιρείες απλά έχουν κάποια χιλιόμετρα μέχρι να την πιάσουν - κακά τα ψέματα είναι το πρότυπο μέχρι στιγμής) όπως πλέον την εννοούμε να κάνει αίτηση γι' αυτή την γραμμή.

Εν κατακλείδι... Γυρίζω τις πλάτες μου ! Κοινώς δεν πάτε να κουρεύστε !  :Razz: 
Αυτό για να ελαφρύνουμε το κλίμα απορίας !  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πειραιάς - Ραφήνα - Λαύριο έχουν όλα την ίδια επιδότηση , έτσι δεν είναι; Όσο για το ΑΚΟΥΑ είναι σχετικά καλό για τη Ραφήνα αλλά δεν είναι και το καλύτερο πλοίο για τη γραμμή λόγω γκαράζ.(ιδανικό για το χειμώνα , μικρό για το καλοκαίρι) (Ο Θεολόγος έχει τεράστιο γκαράζ για το χειμώνα αλλά ιδανικό για το καλοκαίρι.) Ο πλοιοκτήτης του δε θέλει να το αφήσει στη γραμμή (¶νδρο...) αλλά θέλει να το αντικαταστήσει με άλλο που θα αγοράσει (Kosado Maru ή όποιο άλλο) Το ΑΚΟΥΑ θα μπορούσε να πάει στην επιδοτούμενη και μετά να έρθει το άλλο πλοίο που θα αγοραστεί (από την Ιαπωνία μάλλον). Δεν ξέρω αν ο Θεολόγος θα τα καταφέρει αν πάει στην επιδοτούμενη ( λόγω μεγάλου γκαράζ) αλλά τη στιγμή που ο Ταξιάρχης , ένα πλοίο με γκαράζ ανάλογο του Θεολόγου κάνει άγονη , θα μπορούσε και ο Θεολόγος να ζητήσει την εν λόγω επιδοτούμενη. . Ως στιγμής ξέρουμε ποιες εταιρείες έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον;*

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα των άγονων γραμμών η ΑΝΕΚ με το Ιεράπετρα ή το Πρέβελης θα έκανε δρομολόγιο Αλεξανδρούπολη -Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Βαθύ-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Ρόδος.Πότε θα γίνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο γιατί σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία δρομολόγια της εταιρίας κάτι τέτοιο δεν προβλέπεται .

----------


## Leo

Το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής φιλοξενεί για τρίτη συνεχόμενη φορά, αναλυτικότατο άρθρο σχετικά με τα τεκτενόμενα στην ακτοπλοϊα και τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται στην ανάθεση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας σε διάφορες άγονες γραμμές. Αναμέσα στις σελίδες του άρθου υπάρχουν καυστικά ένθετα με πικρές αλήθειες, πιστήρια κλπ.

----------


## thanos75

> Το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής φιλοξενεί για τρίτη συνεχόμενη φορά, αναλυτικότατο άρθρο σχετικά με τα τεκτενόμενα στην ακτοπλοϊα και τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται στην ανάθεση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας σε διάφορες άγονες γραμμές. Αναμέσα στις σελίδες του άρθου υπάρχουν καυστικά ένθετα με πικρές αλήθειες, πιστήρια κλπ.


 Το διάβαση και λέει όντως πολλές αλήθειες

----------


## speedrunner

Κατατέθηκαν σήμερα οι φάκελοι του αΆ διαγωνισμού για εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για τις επιδοτούμενες άγονες γραμμές της περιόδου 2009-2010.
Συνολικά προκηρύχθηκαν 19 γραμμές. Οι εταιρείες έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για 10 από αυτές. 
Μεταξύ άλλων έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για δύο γραμμές, χωρίς να στοχεύουν στα ίδια δρομολόγια οι εταιρείες Blue Star Ferries, η ΑΝΕΚ η ΝΕΛ και ΛΑΝΕ. Φακέλους κατέθεσαν και οι εταιρείες Παναγιά Οδηγήτρια Ν.Ε, η ΑΝΜΕΖ ΑΕ, η Θεσσαλονίκη Ν.Ε, η ΣΚΥΡΙΣ Ν.Ε., και η Πορφυρούσα ΝΕ

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η Blue Star Ferries κατέθεσε φάκελο για τις γραμμές: - Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσια-Κατάπολα και επιστροφή. Επιδοτείται το κομμάτι Νάξος-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσια-Κατάπολα και επιστροφή.

- Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Δονούσα-Αιγιάλη-Αστυπάλαια και επιστροφή. Επιδοτείται το κομμάτι Νάξος-Δονούσα-Αιγιάλη-Αστυπάλαια και επιστροφή.

Η ΑΝΕΚ διεκδικεί τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Σύμη-Ρόδος και επιστροφή. Επιδοτούμενο κομμάτι είναι το Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Σύμη-Ρόδος και επιστροφή.

Η ΝΕΛ για δύο γραμμές: -Λαύριο-Αγ.Ευστράτιος-Λήμνος με επιστροφή και
-Λαύριο/Ραφήνα-Ψαρά-Μεστά Χίου και επιστροφή.

Η ΛΑΝΕ διεκδικεί τη γραμμή  Πειραιάς-Θήρα-Ανάφη και επιστροφή με επιδοτούμενο το κομμάτια Θήρα-Ανάφη και επιστροφή. 


www.marinews.gr

----------


## DimitrisT

Στα αζήτητα έμειναν 9 άγονες γραμμές: 1. Πειραιάς-Μήλος/Σίφνος-Κίμωλος και επιστροφή. Επιδοτούμενο το κομμάτι Μήλος/Σίφνος-Κίμωλος και επιστροφή. 

2.Κύμη-Λήμνος και επιστροφή.

3. Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες-Κυκλάδες-Ηράκλειο και επιστροφή. Μισθούμενο το τμήμα Θεσσαλονίκη-προσέγγιση σε τουλάχιστον δύο νησιά των Σποράδων-προσέγγιση σε τουλάχιστον δύο νησιά των Κυκλάδων-Ηράκλειο και επιστροφή.

4.Χανιά-τροιζηνία Φωκίδας και επιστροφή.

5. Αγία Κυριακή-Νήσος Τρίκερι και επιστροφή.

6.Χώρα Σφακίων-Γαύδος και επιστροφή

7.Παλιαοχώρα-Γαύδος και επιστροφή.

8. Ιερισσός-Ι.Μ.Μ.Λαύρας και επιστροφή

9. Δάφνη-Ι.Μ.Μ.Λαύρας και επιστροφή

Πηγή κειμένου: http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8994

----------


## Leo

Επιτέλους έχουμε και κάποια νέα. Σημερινό *δημοσίευμα* στην εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική.

Έχει και ειδήσεις, για δείτε το επιδοτούμενο του Ταξιάρχη.....  :Wink: .

----------


## gtogias

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται γαι την επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση των "άγονων" γραμμών , της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας καθώς και γενικότερα ότι έχει να κάνει με τη θάλασσα, χρειάζεται να μελετήσουν λίγο την βιβλιοθήκη του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος:

http://opac.tee.gr/


Σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεν έχει πολλά, αν και υπάρχουν κάποια ενδιαφέροντα όπως το:

http://library.tee.gr/digital/m2068/m2068_alevizos.pdf

Εκεί που γίνεται ο χαμός είναι στις μελέτες, αναλύσεις και βιβλιογραφία που είναι διαθέσιμη σε όποιον επισκεφτεί τις κατά τόπους βιβλιοθήκες.

----------


## nickosps

Αυτό εδώ τι είναι????


_"-Στη γραμμή Λαύριο - Αγ. Ευστράτιος - Λήμνος και επιστροφή, προσφορές κατέθεσαν η ΝΕΛ με το «Ταξιάρχης» για 12 χρόνια (προβλέπεται αντικατάσταση με νέο πλοίο στα τρία χρόνια) και η Θεσσαλονίκη Μ. Ναυτική Εταιρεία με το «Εξπρές Λήμνος» για δύο χρόνια."_

edit: η εταιρεία προφανώς είναι η ΣΑΟΣ, αλλά καταθέτει προτάσεις? Και με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο? Λέτε? :Surprised:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Στα αζήτητα έμειναν 9 άγονες γραμμές: 
> 
> 4.Χανιά-τροιζηνία Φωκίδας και επιστροφη
> 
> Πηγή κειμένου: http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8994


 στα χανια κρητης ανααφερεται???!τι σοι γραμμη ειναι παλι αυτη... :Confused:

----------


## hhvferry

Apologies if this is a stupid question as I don't entirely understand how the tendering process works for the subsidised lines. But if I have read the Greek correctly, does this link:

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...22/1693193.htm

suggest the Agios Georgios has been submitted for use on Piraeus-Santorini-Anafi? 

Are there minimum requirements such that she would be able to do this in between most of her existing services or would it be a complete change in itinerary?

Thanks!

Matt

----------


## Leo

> Apologies if this is a stupid question as I don't entirely understand how the tendering process works for the subsidised lines. But if I have read the Greek correctly, does this link:
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...22/1693193.htm
> 
> suggest the Agios Georgios has been submitted for use on Piraeus-Santorini-Anafi? 
> 
> Are there minimum requirements such that she would be able to do this in between most of her existing services or would it be a complete change in itinerary?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 
Matt, it means that the ship will extend her current itinerary once or twice weekly up to Santorini and Anafi. Will not stop her current service  and start a new. It is true sometime the meaning may be confused  :Smile: .

----------


## TOM

πραγματικα το εξπρες λημνοςειναι σε θεση να ταξιδευσει σ'αυτη την κατασταση. :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αν υπάρχουν χρήματα είμαι σε θέση να πιστεύω πως μπορεί να επισκευαστεί και να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει. Εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον όλα επιδέχονται διόρωθσης. Το θέμα είναι τελικά φίλε μου υπάρχουν χρήματα ;

----------


## nickosps

> Αν υπάρχουν χρήματα είμαι σε θέση να πιστεύω πως μπορεί να επισκευαστεί και να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει. Εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον όλα επιδέχονται διόρωθσης. Το θέμα είναι τελικά φίλε μου υπάρχουν χρήματα ;


Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω μου κάνει εντύπωση που ενώ έχει δηλώσει πτώχευση, κάνει αίτηση για άγονη γραμμή. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει πως γίνεται αυτό? Και ιδιαίτερα με ένα πλοίο που είναι παροπλισμένο για πάνω από ένα χρόνο! Που αποσκοπεί με την κίνηση αυτή? Έχετε καμιά ιδέα? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάθε βαπόρι είναι και μια εταιρεία. Αυτό που λέμε μονοβάπορες εταιρείες. Η διαχείρισή τους, ΣΑΟΣ έχει δηλώσει πτώχευση, όχι η Εξπρές Λήμνος Ν.Ε. Δηλαδή δηλώνει την άγονη γραμμή σαν μονοβάπορη εταιρεία με το Εξπρές Λήμνος. Και αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι το μόνο καράβι της διαχειρίστριας ΣΑΟΣ που είναι κατασχεμένο για τα λιγότερα χρήματα. ¶ρα δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει. Τώρα αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος καθώς δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος αν ισχύει αυτό και στο Εξπρές Λήμνος, που με μεγάλη πιθανότητα πρέπει να ισχύει.
Στην περίπτωση τώρα του παροπλισμού δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ μεγάλος. ¶λλα καράβια ξαναταξιδεύουν μετά από πολλά χρόνια ακινησίας. Εξωτερικά δεν είναι και σε χείριστη κατάσταση (δεν είναι και καλή όμως) αλλά αυτό δεν το εμποδίζει να επισκευαστεί και να ταξιδέψει.  :Smile:

----------


## nickosps

Μακάρι φίλε Θανάση να ξαναταξιδέψει και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## Vortigern

Να ρωτησω κατι?Για αυτες τις γραμμες εδειξαν ενδιαφερων οι ταδε εταιριες.Αν εγκριθουν ποτε ξεκινανε?

----------


## speedrunner

> Να ρωτησω κατι?Για αυτες τις γραμμες εδειξαν ενδιαφερων οι ταδε εταιριες.Αν εγκριθουν ποτε ξεκινανε?


Φίλε Θάνο οι γραμμές αυτές ισχύουν απο 01/11/2009

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Θάνο οι γραμμές αυτές ισχύουν απο 01/11/2009


Α εχουν εγκριθη δηλαδη.Δηλαδη φετος ο Αγιος Γεωργιος και Σαντορινη?Μπραβοοοο

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Κατατέθηκαν σήμερα οι φάκελοι του αΆ διαγωνισμού για εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για τις επιδοτούμενες άγονες γραμμές της περιόδου 2009-2010.
> Συνολικά προκηρύχθηκαν 19 γραμμές. Οι εταιρείες έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για 10 από αυτές. 
> Μεταξύ άλλων έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για δύο γραμμές, χωρίς να στοχεύουν στα ίδια δρομολόγια οι εταιρείες Blue Star Ferries, η ΑΝΕΚ η ΝΕΛ και ΛΑΝΕ. Φακέλους κατέθεσαν και οι εταιρείες Παναγιά Οδηγήτρια Ν.Ε, η ΑΝΜΕΖ ΑΕ, η Θεσσαλονίκη Ν.Ε, η ΣΚΥΡΙΣ Ν.Ε., και η Πορφυρούσα ΝΕ
> 
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η Blue Star Ferries κατέθεσε φάκελο για τις γραμμές: - Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσια-Κατάπολα και επιστροφή. Επιδοτείται το κομμάτι Νάξος-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσια-Κατάπολα και επιστροφή.
> 
> - Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Δονούσα-Αιγιάλη-Αστυπάλαια και επιστροφή. Επιδοτείται το κομμάτι Νάξος-Δονούσα-Αιγιάλη-Αστυπάλαια και επιστροφή.
> 
> Η ΑΝΕΚ διεκδικεί τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Σύμη-Ρόδος και επιστροφή. Επιδοτούμενο κομμάτι είναι το Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Σύμη-Ρόδος και επιστροφή.
> ...


συγνωμη τις συγκριμενες γραμμες για τις οποιες κατεθεσε προσφορα η νελ δεν τις εχει ηδη??

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Α εχουν εγκριθη δηλαδη.Δηλαδη φετος ο Αγιος Γεωργιος και Σαντορινη?Μπραβοοοο


Και δεν λες και το καλιτερο ο γεωργιος και φολεγανδρο μακαρι να τιν παρει τιν γραμι τι αλο να πω θα αναψω και ενα κερακι στον αγιο αμα τιν παρει  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Αύριο πραγματοποιείται ο δεύτερος διαγωνισμός του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για την κάλυψη των άγονων γραμμών στη νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδο 2009 - 2010. Για την περίοδο αυτή το ΥΕΝ έχει προϋπολογίσει να διαθέσει έως και 110 εκατ. ευρώ σε επιδοτήσεις.

Ο β' διαγωνισμός  αφορά τις γραμμές αρμοδιότητας της γενικής γραμματείας Αιγαίου:

- Οινούσσες - Χίος

- Κάλυμνος - Λέρος - Λειψοί - Πάτμος - Αρκιοί - Αγαθονήσι - Πυθαγόρειο Σάμου

- Πάτμος - Αρκιοί - Μαράθι - Λειψοί

- Πάτμος - Λειψοί - Λέρος

- Κάλυμνος - Ψέριμος

- Κάλυμνος - Αστυπάλαια

- Νίσυρος - Κως

- Απολλωνία Μήλου - Ψαθή Κιμώλου

- Θηρασιά - Θήρα

- Λέβιθα - Πάτμος

- Κάσος - Φοινίκι Καρπάθου

- Νάξος - Αστυπάλαια

- Πλάτη - Κάλυμνος

- Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη -Χίος-Καρλόβασι-Εύδηλος Ικαρίας

- Χάλκη - Σκάλα Καμείρου

- Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Δονούσα - Κουφονήσια - Σχοινούσα - Ηρακλεία - Νάξος

- Κατάπολα - Κουφονήσι - Σχοινούσα - Ηρακλειά - Νάξος

- Κατάπολα-Θήρα-Ιος-Κατάπολα

- Θήρα - Θηρασιά - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ιος

- Θήρα - Ανάφη

- Θήρα - Ιος - Αμοργός - Θήρα

   Πηγή κειμένου : marinews

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ξερει κανεις το αγονο δρομολογιο που εκτελουσε το αρσινοη της σαος(θηρα-θηρασια-φολεγανδρος-σικινος-ιος-αναφη-αμοργος)τι εχει γινει??θα το παρει καμια εταιρεια??

----------


## DAFEL

Ο ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΕΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ........

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Ο ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΕΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ........


Με ποιο πλοιο??? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

Για τον προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό είχαμε άμεση ενημέρωση απο τα ναυτιλιακά site, γι αυτόν δεν έχουμε μάθει ακόμη τίποτα.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ρε παιδια τι γινετε εχει γινει ο διαγονισμος απο τις 28 ιουλιου και σημερα εχουμε 19  αυγουστου και ...δεν εχουμε ενιμεροθει για κατι οποτε καταλαβενετε παλι τι κομπινες θα γινουν  :Confused:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μιπος ξερει κανεις το πρεβελις και το ιεραπετρα για ποσα χρονια εχουν παρει τις γραμες που εκτελουν ??

----------


## DimitrisT

> Μιπος ξερει κανεις το πρεβελις και το ιεραπετρα για ποσα χρονια εχουν παρει τις γραμες που εκτελουν ??


Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα του Μαρτίου για 2 χρόνια.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Α μαλιστα...σε ευχαριστω πολλι..

----------


## thanos75

¶νοιγμα προσφορών για το διαγωνισμό της 7ης Σεπτεμβρίου.  Συνοπτικά
Αλεξ/πολη-Σαμοθράκη: SAOS II
Θεσ/νικη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη: ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,
ενώ για Πειραιά-Αγ.Κήρυκο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ ουδείς έδειξε ενδιαφέρον.  Ενδιαφέρον και το παρακάτω άρθρο της ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...08/1711671.htm

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> ¶νοιγμα προσφορών για το διαγωνισμό της 7ης Σεπτεμβρίου.  Συνοπτικά
> Αλεξ/πολη-Σαμοθράκη: SAOS II
> Θεσ/νικη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη: ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,
> ενώ για Πειραιά-Αγ.Κήρυκο-Φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ ουδείς έδειξε ενδιαφέρον.  Ενδιαφέρον και το παρακάτω άρθρο της ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...08/1711671.htm


ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡ-ΑΓ.ΚΥΡ-ΦΟΥΡ-ΚΑΡ-ΒΑΘ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ & ΣΑΜΟ??(ΛΙΓΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ)
ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ??ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΝΕΚ...ΚΑΜΙΑ ΝΕΛ... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

To θέμα είναι πιο κομμάτι της γραμμής είναι επιδοτούμενο.
Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι το Αγ κήρυκος-φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι μονο.

Εδώ το καλοκαίρι και την γραμμή δήλωσε και πήρε η Ga ferries ,τωρα χειμωνιάτικα σιγά μην δηλώσει κανείς...
Αν και κάτι για απευθείας αναθέσεις μυρίζομαι.
Αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Ερχονται απο Εύδηλο.Πανε με το ιχ τους ,αν εχουν αλλιως με ταξι ή οταν περάσει συγκοινωνια,στον Αγιο Κηρυκο.Βλέπουν και τις ομορφιές του νησιού και απο κει με τα βαρκάκια στους Φούρνους αλλιώς σε αναμονή του samos spirit...
Mα εχουμε και παραπονο??Ντροπή μας.Ολοκληρη εκδρομη κανονισμένη

----------


## thanos75

> To θέμα είναι πιο κομμάτι της γραμμής είναι επιδοτούμενο.
> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι το Αγ κήρυκος-φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι μονο.
> 
> Εδώ το καλοκαίρι και την γραμμή δήλωσε και πήρε η Ga ferries ,τωρα χειμωνιάτικα σιγά μην δηλώσει κανείς...
> Αν και κάτι για απευθείας αναθέσεις μυρίζομαι.
> Αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Ερχονται απο Εύδηλο.Πανε με το ιχ τους ,αν εχουν αλλιως με ταξι ή οταν περάσει συγκοινωνια,στον Αγιο Κηρυκο.Βλέπουν και τις ομορφιές του νησιού και απο κει με τα βαρκάκια στους Φούρνους αλλιώς σε αναμονή του samos spirit...
> Mα εχουμε και παραπονο??Ντροπή μας.Ολοκληρη εκδρομη κανονισμένη


 Όντως ντροπή...σε λίγο θα πούνε στους κατοίκους των Φούρνων να το κόψουν και κολυμπώντας και να'ναι και ευχαριστημένοι!!! Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα σου λένε έπειτα! Τουλάχιστον να υπάρξει σύντομα έστω ανάθεση

----------


## Giovanaut

> To θέμα είναι πιο κομμάτι της γραμμής είναι επιδοτούμενο.
> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι το Αγ κήρυκος-φούρνοι-Καρλόβασι μονο.
> 
> Εδώ το καλοκαίρι και την γραμμή δήλωσε και πήρε η Ga ferries ,τωρα χειμωνιάτικα σιγά μην δηλώσει κανείς...
> Αν και κάτι για απευθείας αναθέσεις μυρίζομαι.
> Αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Ερχονται απο Εύδηλο.Πανε με το ιχ τους ,αν εχουν αλλιως με ταξι ή οταν περάσει συγκοινωνια,στον Αγιο Κηρυκο.Βλέπουν και τις ομορφιές του νησιού και απο κει με τα βαρκάκια στους Φούρνους αλλιώς σε αναμονή του samos spirit...
> Mα εχουμε και παραπονο??Ντροπή μας.Ολοκληρη εκδρομη κανονισμένη



Αχ Συλβεστρο τιποτε δεν αλλαζει τα ιδια Παντελακι μου, τα ιδια Παντελη μου...

Τα εχω νιωσει κι εγω στο πετσι μου με το Β. Αιγαιο...!!!!

Ειμαστε στο ελεος του Θεου...!!!!

----------


## thanos75

Νέα προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού το Νοέμβριο για 23 γραμμές, για ό,τι μέχρι στιγμής δεν καλύφθηκε.  Με άλλα λόγια ανακοίνωση προκήρυξης με προεκλογικό άρωμα!!! Θα διευθετηθεί λένε και το θέμα της άγονης Ικαρίας-Φούρνων-Σάμου.  Πηγή marinews
Βέβαια μέχρι το Νοέμβριο πιθανόν θα βρίσκονται άλλοι στις επιτελικές θέσεις του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9420

----------


## thanos75

Ανέβηκε τελικά και στο site του ΥΕΝ και είναι για τις 20 Νοεμβρίου μειοδοτικός.  Επιπλέον θα γίνει και μειοδοτικός επαναληπτικός (παλιότερου διαγωνισμού του Υπουργείου Αιγαίου) στις 10 Νοεμβρίου.  Θερμό μάλλον φθινόπωρο αναμένει τον νέο υπουργό ΥΕΝ

----------


## speedrunner

Τι θα γίνει άραγε με τις άγονες γραμμές τώρα που διαλύθηκε το ΥΕΝ??????

----------


## Leo

Είναι μια καλή ερώτηση που δεν έχει απάντηση. Τυχεροί όσοι έχουν μακροχρόνια αναλάβει δέσμευση για τις άγονες? Μπορέι να δούμε και καλύτερα πράγματα απο ότι πριν. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα δούμε...

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω πως θα υπάρξει τεράστιο θέμα.  Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε δεν έχει απόλυτα ξεκαθαριστεί σε ποιό υπουργείο γενικότερα υπάγεται η ακτοπλοια.  Κάποιες τελευταίες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως είναι στην αρμοδιότητα του Σηφουνάκη (υφυπουργού Μεταφορών)

----------


## roussosf

εγω νομιζω οτι δεν καταργειται το υπουργειο 
οι υπουργοι εχουν αλλους τιτλους
το ΥΕΝ θα παραμεινει στη θεση του καθως και ολες οι υπηρεσιες του
ο η η υπουργος εκτος απο ΥΕΝ θα ειναι αρμοδιος-α και σε αλλο τομεα

----------


## Giovanaut

Εγω να ρωτησω κατι και ας μου συγχωρεθει που ειναι ψιλο-ασχετο, αλλα πλεον τι ακριβως στεγαζεται στις εγκαταστασεις του πρωην Υ.Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π....???

----------


## Django

δεν ήξερα που μπορώ να το δημοσιεύσω, ελπίζω εδώ να ειναι το κατάλληλο μέρος. γνωριζοντας οτι δεν προκειται για καθαρα ακτοπλοικό θέμα αλλά οτι υπάρχει μια κάποια σύνδεση αναμεσα σε ακτοπλοία και αερομεταφορες. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Με αλλαγές από την προηγούμενη προκήρυξη, που αφορούν στο χρόνο παραχώρησης, αλλά και με διαφορετικό χρονοδιάγραμμα, ο υπουργός Υποδομών-Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, Δημήτρης Ρέππας...
προχωρεί στην επαναπροκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού για τις 24 άγονες γραμμές.

Συγκεκριμένα, ο διαγωνισμός θα πραγματοποιηθεί την 61η ημέρα από τη δημοσίευσή του στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και εκτιμάται ότι ο ανάδοχος ή οι ανάδοχοι θα ανακηρυχθούν αρχές του Μαρτίου του 2010, ενώ η αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση των 24 γραμμών θα διαρκέσει δύο χρόνια, δηλαδή μέχρι 31 Μαρτίου 2012.

Αναλυτικότερα, η νέα διαγωνιστική διαδικασία για την παροχή δημόσιας υπηρεσίας σε 24 τακτικές αεροπορικές γραμμές στο εσωτερικό της Ελλάδας απευθύνεται σε όλους τους κοινοτικούς αερομεταφορείς που επιθυμούν να υποβάλουν προσφορά.

Μειοδοτικός

Ο διαγωνισμός είναι μειοδοτικός και βασικό κριτήριο επιλογής αποτελεί η οικονομική προσφορά του ενδιαφερόμενου αερομεταφορέα.

Επισημαίνεται ότι τόσο η προκήρυξη όσο και οι όροι διενέργειας της διαγωνιστικής διαδικασίας στηρίζονται στις διατάξεις του Κοινοτικού Κανονισμού 1008/2008. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια της διαγωνιστικής διαδικασίας πραγματοποιείται έλεγχος επί των δικαιολογητικών συμμετοχής των διαγωνιζόμενων αερομεταφορέων και τεχνική αξιολόγηση των προσφορών τους βάσει προβλεπόμενων κριτηρίων που αφορούν στην πλοϊμότητα και στην καταλληλότητα των αεροσκαφών που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν, στη φερεγγυότητα και στην εταιρική δομή των εταιρειών, καθώς και στους όρους τεχνικής εκμετάλλευσης και του προτεινόμενου προγράμματος πτήσεων για την εξυπηρέτηση της «άγονης γραμμής». 

Διετής εκμετάλλευση

Διευκρινίζεται ότι η αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση των 24 αεροπορικών γραμμών δημόσιας υπηρεσίας ορίζεται στα δύο έτη περίπου σε αντίθεση με τον προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό που προέβλεπε 4ετή εκμετάλλευση, διότι:

* Στόχος είναι η συνολική επαναξιολόγηση της πολιτικής παροχής αεροπορικών υπηρεσιών δημόσιας υπηρεσίας και η θέσπιση ειδικών κριτηρίων, όπως νέων τεχνολογιών, περιβαλλοντικών παραμέτρων κ.ά.

* Κατά τη διάρκεια του χρονικού διαστήματος των δύο ετών που θα μεσολαβήσει έως τη νέα διαγωνιστική διαδικασία θα έχουν εκδοθεί κοινοτικοί κανονισμοί κριτηρίων που θα βοηθούν το έργο της αξιολόγησης.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το έργο των άγονων γραμμών έχουν αναλάβει προσωρινά οι Ολυμπιακές Αερογραμμές που με τη σειρά τους έχουν αναθέσει τα δρομολόγια στην Olympic Air. 

Ομως στο τέλος του έτους οι Ολυμπιακές Αερογραμμές παύουν να υφίστανται ως εταιρεία. Ετσι, σύμφωνα με την Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας για το διάστημα από την 1η Ιανουαρίου έως και τον προσεχή Μάρτιο, που εκτιμάται ότι θα αναλάβει έργο ο ανάδοχος, θα γίνει νέος γύρος διαβουλεύσεων. 

Τέλος, οι γραμμές που προκηρύχθηκαν είναι από Αθήνα για Αστυπάλαια, Κάλυμνο, Ικαρία, Λέρο, Μήλο, Σκύρο, Κύθηρα, Νάξο, Πάρο, Κάρπαθο, Σητεία, Σκιάθο και από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σάμο, Χίο, Κέρκυρα, Σκύρο, Καλαμάτα. 

Οι άγονες γραμμές περιλαμβάνουν επίσης τα δρομολόγια Λήμνος - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Σάμος - Ρόδος, Ρόδος - Κάρπαθος - Κάσος - Σητεία, Ρόδος - Καστελόριζο, Ρόδος - Κως - Λέρος - Αστυπάλαια, Κέρκυρα - Ακτιο - Κεφαλονιά - Ζάκυνθο, Αλεξανδρούπολη -Σητεία και Ακτιο - Σητεία. 


πηγή: troktiko

----------


## Leo

Εδώ μεταφέρθηκε το θέμα σου φίλε Django, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.Django*Τι αλλάζει στο διαγωνισμό για τις 24 άγονες*

----------


## Django

Leo, με κάθε επιφύλαξη ανέβασα το μήνυμα, απλά για ενημέρωση και για μια ευρύτερη σκιαγράφηση του χάρτη μεταφορών στην επικράτεια. 
Να είσαι καλά, χαιρετίσματα από Σύρο.

----------


## Leo

> Leo, με κάθε επιφύλαξη ανέβασα το μήνυμα, απλά για ενημέρωση και για μια ευρύτερη σκιαγράφηση του χάρτη μεταφορών στην επικράτεια. 
> Να είσαι καλά, χαιρετίσματα από Σύρο.


 
Σ ευχαριστώ και η ακταστασία στο κομμάτι της ακτοπλοΐας είναι προσωρινή λόγω αναδιοργάνωσης της υποδομής του κομματιού. Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα τα βρίσκετε ευκολότερα όλα (ελπίζουμε)  :Very Happy: .

----------


## thanos75

> δεν ήξερα που μπορώ να το δημοσιεύσω, ελπίζω εδώ να ειναι το κατάλληλο μέρος. γνωριζοντας οτι δεν προκειται για καθαρα ακτοπλοικό θέμα αλλά οτι υπάρχει μια κάποια σύνδεση αναμεσα σε ακτοπλοία και αερομεταφορες. 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Με αλλαγές από την προηγούμενη προκήρυξη, που αφορούν στο χρόνο παραχώρησης, αλλά και με διαφορετικό χρονοδιάγραμμα, ο υπουργός Υποδομών-Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, Δημήτρης Ρέππας...
> προχωρεί στην επαναπροκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού για τις 24 άγονες γραμμές.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, ο διαγωνισμός θα πραγματοποιηθεί την 61η ημέρα από τη δημοσίευσή του στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και εκτιμάται ότι ο ανάδοχος ή οι ανάδοχοι θα ανακηρυχθούν αρχές του Μαρτίου του 2010, ενώ η αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση των 24 γραμμών θα διαρκέσει δύο χρόνια, δηλαδή μέχρι 31 Μαρτίου 2012.
> 
> ...


 Αξίζει πάντως να επισημανθεί ότι οι άγονες αυτές είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στον αέρα.  Υπάρχουν νησιά -όπως η Κάρπαθος- για τα οποία το αεροδρόμιο είναι ζωτικής σημασίας και τα οποία εδώ και μέρες δεν έχουν αεροπορική σύνδεση.  Εάν συνυπολογιστεί και η προβληματική ούτως ή άλλως ακτοπλοική σύνδεση, καταλαβαίνουμε νομίζω πως η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη και προβληματική

----------


## thanos75

Όσον αφορά τις ακτοπλοικές συνδέσεις αξιόλογο και αυτό το δημοσίευμα http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9809

----------


## xidianakis

> Ανέβηκε τελικά και στο site του ΥΕΝ και είναι για τις 20 Νοεμβρίου μειοδοτικός.  Επιπλέον θα γίνει και μειοδοτικός επαναληπτικός (παλιότερου διαγωνισμού του Υπουργείου Αιγαίου) στις 10 Νοεμβρίου.  Θερμό μάλλον φθινόπωρο αναμένει τον νέο υπουργό ΥΕΝ


μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποσες μερες μετα τον διαγωνισμο θα εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα απο το ΥΕΝ?

----------


## arxidokimos

me tis kiklades kai tin anek kana neo exome??

----------


## thanos75

> μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποσες μερες μετα τον διαγωνισμο θα εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα απο το ΥΕΝ?


 Κατ'ουσίαν κανείς δεν ξέρει.  Καλά καλά ακόμα δεν έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει οι αρμοδιότητες σχετικά με την ακτοπλοια.  Πριν ένα μήνα έλεγαν ότι πάνε στο Υπουργείο Μεταφορών με αρμόδιο υφυπουργό τον Σηφουνάκη, τελευταίες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι τελικα θα είναι στις αρμοδιότητες της κας Κατσέλη (Υπουργείο Οικονομίας), η οποία έχει ήδη να λύσει την "καυτή πατάτα" με την Cosco.  Κοινώς "Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου"!!!  Ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ του Νοεμβρίου έχει ένα ωραίο άρθρο πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα

----------


## thanos75

Έχει κανείς πληροφορίες για το αν θα γίνει την άλλη εβδομάδα ο διαγωνισμός που έλεγαν για τις 20 Νοεμβρίου?

----------


## sg3

για ποιες γραμμες ειναι?

----------


## thanos75

> για ποιες γραμμες ειναι?


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...7&d=1254422046

----------


## Leo

Θάνο, μήπως το έγγραφο αυτό παράπεσε, μετά την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης και διασκορπισμού αρμοδίων πέρα δώθε?  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Διαβάστε στην πρώτη σελίδα της σημερινής (13/11/2009) "ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ" το άρθρο του Σταύρου Λυγερού με τίτλο: "Στο έλεος της αυθαιρεσίας". http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...11/2009_337104

----------


## thanos75

> Θάνο, μήπως το έγγραφο αυτό παράπεσε, μετά την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης και διασκορπισμού αρμοδίων πέρα δώθε?


 Μπορεί και οσονούπω να γίνει προσάναμμα για το τζάκι κάποιου υπουργού :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Διαβάστε στην πρώτη σελίδα της σημερινής (13/11/2009) "ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ" το άρθρο του Σταύρου Λυγερού με τίτλο: "Στο έλεος της αυθαιρεσίας". http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...11/2009_337104


 Με το που το είδα είπα:Πάλι τη ΝΕΛ θα κράζουν,συνηθισμένο το βουνό απ'τα χιόνια.Α ρε Βεντούρη τι μας έκανες,κατέστρεψες SAOS και  GA και τώρα ασχολούνται στα άσχημα μόνο με τη ΝΕΛ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Τελικά βρήκαν κι άλλους να ασχοληθούν  :Razz: οπότε τη γλιτώσαμε...... προς το παρόν

----------


## douzoune

> Με το που το είδα είπα:Πάλι τη ΝΕΛ θα κράζουν,συνηθισμένο το βουνό απ'τα χιόνια.Α ρε Βεντούρη τι μας έκανες,κατέστρεψες SAOS και  GA και τώρα ασχολούνται στα άσχημα μόνο με τη ΝΕΛ!!!!Τελικά βρήκαν κι άλλους να ασχοληθούν οπότε τη γλιτώσαμε...... προς το παρόν


Μας τα χώνουν οι φίλοι μας οι Λημνιοί, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, φίλε MYTILENE. Δεν την γλυτώνουμε από πουθενά..... :Mad:  :Mad: 
http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=49915

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μας τα χώνουν οι φίλοι μας οι Λημνιοί, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, φίλε MYTILENE. Δεν την γλυτώνουμε από πουθενά.....
> http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=49915


Ενα καποιο δικιο το εχουν ομως....!!!!

----------


## thanos75

Ξέρει κανείς εάν έγινε ο σημερινός διαγωνισμός για τις άγονες?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μας τα χώνουν οι φίλοι μας οι Λημνιοί, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, φίλε MYTILENE. Δεν την γλυτώνουμε από πουθενά.....
> http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=49915


 Έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι φίλε με τους ανθρώπους αυτούς.Έτσι κι αλλιώς 5-6 άτομα είναι που παρασύρουν και τους υπόλοιπους.Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί οι 5-6 δε βλέπουν τα χάλια τους και το ξεφωνητό που είχαν φάει-ειδικά η μια :Wink:  από αυτούς-αλλά μου έγινε και επιθεωρητής πλοίων και τα χαρακτηρίζει σαπιοκάραβα!!!Η ευχαριστησή μου όμως είναι που και πάλι ΜΟΝΟ η ΝΕΛ δήλωσε συμμετοχή οπότε πάλι θα πάρουν τα.....σαπιοκάραβα μας!!!!Αλλά δε φταίει κανείς,μόνο η ΝΕΛ φταίει που βάζει πλοίο και τους εξυπηρετεί όπως τους εξυπηρετεί.ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## Giovanaut

> Έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι φίλε με τους ανθρώπους αυτούς.Έτσι κι αλλιώς 5-6 άτομα είναι που παρασύρουν και τους υπόλοιπους.Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί οι 5-6 δε βλέπουν τα χάλια τους και το ξεφωνητό που είχαν φάει-ειδικά η μια από αυτούς-αλλά μου έγινε και επιθεωρητής πλοίων και τα χαρακτηρίζει σαπιοκάραβα!!!Η ευχαριστησή μου όμως είναι που και πάλι ΜΟΝΟ η ΝΕΛ δήλωσε συμμετοχή οπότε πάλι θα πάρουν τα.....σαπιοκάραβα μας!!!!Αλλά δε φταίει κανείς,μόνο η ΝΕΛ φταίει που βάζει πλοίο και τους εξυπηρετεί όπως τους εξυπηρετεί.ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ


Κοιτα νομιζω οτι γινεσαι πολυ σκληρος....!!!
Μιλας ετσι για ανθρωπους που στηριζουν την εταιρεια....!!!

Ολοι ξερουμε πως φετος το καλοκαιρι η Λημνος εφερε χρυσαφι στην Ναυτιλιακη...!!!

Ουτε η εταιρεια να κανει χαρη στους Λημνιους, αλλα να μην φτασουμε να λεμε και πολυ τους ειναι, γιατι μιλαμε για ανθρωπους και οχι για ζωα....!!!


Μην ξεχνας, λατρευω τη Ναυτιλιακη και ειμαι Νελιτης....
Αλλα εχω δει απο κοντα τις αγωνιες τους...!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Στα “αζήτητα” έμειναν πέντε ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές, μεταξύ των οποίων οι συνδέσεις Αγίου Κήρυκου Ικαρίας και Φούρνων με Πειραιά αλλά και Θεσσαλονίκης με Σποράδες, Κυκλάδες και Κρήτη καθώς στον διαγωνισμό της περασμένης Παρασκευής δεν εκδηλώθηκε κανένα ενδιαφέρον από τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες.

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως στόχος είναι να δοθούν κάποιες από αυτές τις γραμμές με απευθείας αναθέσεις και με αυξημένη επιδότηση.

Αναλυτικότερα, στο διαγωνισμό κατατέθηκαν προσφορές για επτά γραμμές οι οποίες είναι οι εξής:

-Κάλαμος Λευκάδας - Επισκοπή - Μύτικας Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, πλοίο Ιωάννα
-Κέρκυρα - Διαπόντια νησιά και επιστροφή, πλοίο Αλέξανδρος Κ 2

-Πειραιάς - Θήρα - Ανάφη και επιστροφή, πλοίο Β. Κορνάρος
-Νεάπολη Βοϊών - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα, πλοίο Πορφυρούσα

-Λαύριο - Ραφήνα - Ψαρά - Μεστά Χίου, πλοίο «Παναγιά Θαλασσινή»
-¶γιος Στέφανος - Κέρκυρα - Παλαιοκαστρίτσα, πλοίο Πήγασος και-Λαύριο - ¶γιος Ευστράτιος - Λήμνος, πλοίο Ταξιάρχης.

Χωρίς προσφορά έμειναν οι ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις Κύμης-Λήμνου και Πειραιά-Πάτμου-Λειψών-Καλύμνου-Κω-Σύμης και Ρόδου, η οποία εξυπηρετείται προσωρινά, μετά την κατάσχεση των πλοίων της GA Ferries, από το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη.

Ακόμα ακάλυπτες συγκοινωνιακά μένουν οι γραμμές Πειραιάς ή Ραφήνα ή Λαύριο - ¶γιος Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι – Βαθύ και Πειραιάς - Σύρος - ¶γιος Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι – Βαθύ.

www.theseanation.gr

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένας τρόπος εκβιασμού για αύξηση του τιμήματος των γραμμών. Όταν ανοίξει ο καιρός τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν και αναφέρομαι κυρίως στην γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης, Σποράδων, Κυκλάδων, Κρήτης. 

Αυτή η εποχή είναι άγονη για συζήτηση άγονων γραμμών, ίσως όμως, ένα μικρό μπάλωμα, θα βόλευε την κατάσταση για 6 μήνες και μετά να συζητηθούν πάλι μια πιο γόνιμη εποχή, ας πούμε τον Απρίλιο. Να έχουν τελειώσει "οι όποιες" πωλήσεις και να μας έχουν μείνει αμανάτι 3-4 βαπόρια... που δεν πουλήθηκαν και δεν έχουν γραμμή, τότε μπορεί να είναι η καλή στιγμή για μακρόχρονες αναθέσεις με χαμηλότερα τιμήματα. Αλλιώς σύντομα θα δούμε τη γραμμή της Αίγινας θα γίνει επιδοτούμενη.

----------


## giorgos_249

> -Λαύριο - Ραφήνα - Ψαρά - Μεστά Χίου, πλοίο «Παναγιά Θαλασσινή»
> 
> www.theseanation.gr


 
*Θες να πεις μόνο από Λαύριο , έτσι δεν είναι;*

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, μια μικρή ερώτηση εκ μέρους μου:

Τα παρακάτω λιμάνια, δε βρίσκονται όλα στην Κέρκυρα;

*¶γιος Στέφανος - Κέρκυρα - Παλαιοκαστρίτσα, πλοίο Πήγασος* 

Πιο πολύ για τουριστική καλοκαιρινή γραμμή μου φαίνεται ... 
Μπορεί μήπως κάποιος καλοσυνάτος φίλος Επτανήσιος να μας κατατοπίσει επί αυτού;  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός, όλα στην Κέρκυρα και συγκεκριμένα στο Βόρειο τμήμα του νησιού.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!  :Very Happy: 

Και πού κολλάει η άγονη;  :Wink: 




> Σωστός, όλα στην Κέρκυρα και συγκεκριμένα στο Βόρειο τμήμα του νησιού.

----------


## speedrunner

*http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1849147

*

----------


## Amorgos66

> *http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1849147*


΄
Και έλεγα και γω,σαν πολύ αργήσανε να σχοληθούν με το θέμα......
...Κατσε να περασει το καλοκαιρι,.....και μετά θα σκάσουν 
τα ...¨κανόνια¨ !!!

----------


## Amorgos66

....αρχίζουν τα όργανα....


http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=12736

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καιρος ηταν τοσα πανυγηρια τον Αυγουστο αυτοι στην απ εξω θα μεναν και με δεδομενη την ανυπαρξια του υπουργειου θα πεσουν πολλα γελια αλλα και κλαματα

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> ....αρχίζουν τα όργανα....
> 
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=12736


Και συνεχιζουν στον ιδιο το σκοπο

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=12749

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Το υπουργειο δια στοματος Κατσελη ανακοινωσε τις αγονες για τον επομενο χρονο με σημαντικες αλλαγες ολο το κειμενο υπαρχει εδω
http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...os-katseli.htm

----------


## thanos75

> Το υπουργειο δια στοματος Κατσελη ανακοινωσε τις αγονες για τον επομενο χρονο με σημαντικες αλλαγες ολο το κειμενο υπαρχει εδω
> http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...os-katseli.htm


Κάτι μου λέει πως με αυτούς τους όρους, οι μισές τουλάχιστον δεν θα καλυφθούν... :Sad:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Κάτι μου λέει πως με αυτούς τους όρους, οι μισές τουλάχιστον δεν θα καλυφθούν...


 Καλα ολες εγω πιστευω οτι δεν θα καλυφθουν ΑΛΛΑ και οι απευθειας αναθεσεις τι ? τζαμπα υπαρχουν ?

----------


## thanos75

> Καλα ολες εγω πιστευω οτι δεν θα καλυφθουν ΑΛΛΑ και οι απευθειας αναθεσεις τι ? τζαμπα υπαρχουν ?


 Ε...και καλά για να υπάρχει ένα προκάλυμμα διαφάνειας στην καταβολή δημοσίου χρήματος, προτιμούνται οι διαγωνισμοί.  Αλλά με τέτοιους όρους στον διαγωνισμό, μάλλον θα "επιστρατευθούν" οι απευθείας αναθέσεις :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

*Διετής παράταση για την ανανέωση στόλου στις άγονες*
Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Κάτι λογικό και αναμενόμενο...
Φυσικά το κράτος θα μειώσει λίγο τις επιδοτήσεις

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Κάτι λογικό και αναμενόμενο...
> Φυσικά το κράτος θα μειώσει λίγο τις επιδοτήσεις


 Ακουγεται μεχρι και 30% σε ορισμενες γραμμες

----------


## speedrunner

Ακάλυπτες μένουν  μεγάλες άγονες  γραμμές που περιλαμβάνονται στον διαγωνισμό του πρώην υπουργείου Αιγαίου για επιδότηση.

Ειδικότερα δεν προσήλθε καμία ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία να καταθέσει αίτηση ενδιαφέροντος για τις μεγάλες  γραμμές 
1) Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο-Σητεία-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο που είναι δύο φορές την εβδομάδα  και

2) Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Χάλκη-Ρόδο και

3) Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο-Πάτμο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο.

Μόνο η Blue Star Ferries κατέθεσε αίτηση για μία γραμμή,  Ρόδο-Καστελόριζο που είναι στην ουσία προέκταση γραμμής που έχει.

Πρόκειται για  τον δεύτερο διαγωνισμό του υπουργείου Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων  για την κάλυψη των άγονων γραμμών της περιόδου 2010 – 2011,   αρμοδιότητας της γενικής γραμματείας Αιγαίου. 

 Στο διαγωνισμό για τις γραμμές αρμοδιότητας του πρώην υπουργείου  Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, δεν εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον για την κάλυψη δύο  γραμμών. 

Οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες θεωρούν ότι με τα νέα οικονομικά δεδομένα είναι ασύμφορη η συμμετοχή τους στους διαγωνισμούς.

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=13353

----------


## fourtounakis

Σωρεία προβλημάτων συνεργασίας ΑΝΕΚ με Σητεία και Ρόδο σε ότι αφορά τους κεντρικούς της πράκτορες έχει πάρει το αυτί μου.Στο γεγονός προσθέστε και μία συζήτηση που είχα σε ένα πρόσφατο μ ταξίδι με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ με αξιωματικό του πλοίου.Ίδωμεν...

----------


## mike_rodos

Eμένα μ' αφήνει άφονο ότι καμία εταιρεία *δεν θέλει* την γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Ρόδος.! 
*Το Πρέβελης έχει αγαπηθεί πολύ από τον κόσμο...* Γιατί σε σχέση με τα Ιεράπετρα Λ. και Β Κορνάρος ήταν πιο περιποιημένο, πιο άνετο και κατά πολύ πιο σύντομο δρομολόγιο, λόγω ταχύτητας και λιγότερων λιμανιών!
Φίλε fourtounakis τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με τους κεντρικούς πράκτορες γτ ο κεντρικός πράκτορας στην Ρόδο είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα ταξιδιωτικά πρακτορεία στη Ρόδο και χρόνια συνεργαζόμενος με την ΛΑΝΕ.

----------


## fourtounakis

Σήμερα έσκασε και επίσημα η βόμβα.Η κεντρική πρακτόρευση περνάει στα χέρια του Τsagaris Travel(βλεπε hsw).Πολλά τα προβλήματα φίλε mike..ασυννενοησία στο φουλ η κορωνίδα των προβλημάτων.

----------


## fourtounakis

Το "ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ" σήμερα 12/11 εκτελεί τελευταίο κυκλικό ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΜΗΛΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΑΣΟ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ-ΡΟΔΟ και πίσω.
Το "ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ" έως και Δευτέρα 15/11 εκτελεί τα δρομολόγιά του όπως πρότεινως και από τετάρτη 18/11 τα δρομολόγια του "ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ" μέχρι νεωτέρας διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:

*ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ:16:00*
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΑΝΑΦΗ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΔΙΑΦΑΝΙ-ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΡΟΔΟΣ(13:15)
*ΤΡΙΤΗ:15:15*
ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΣΗΤΕΙΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ(03:35/04:05)-ΘΗΡΑ-ΜΗΛΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ(17:00)
*ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ:22:00*
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΣΥΜΗ-ΡΟΔΟΣ(16:30)
*ΠΕΜΠΤΗ:18:30*
ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΣΥΜΗ-ΚΩΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ(13:00)
*ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ:19:00*
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ(08:00/08:50)-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ(21:20)
*ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ:ΕΝ ΠΛΩ*
*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ:08:00*
ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΔΙΑΦΑΝΙ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΑΝΑΦΗ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ(05:15)

----------


## sg3

αυτη την γραμμη:Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Χάλκη-Ρόδο  δεν θα μπορουσε να την παρει η blue star με το διαγορας? :Wink:  (2 δρομολογια για νισυρο τηλο κλπ-οπως το καλοκαιρι- και αλλο ενα για κάσο-κάρπαθο)
ας παρει και η ανεκ την αλλη γραμμη μεσω ηρακλειου

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σήμερα έσκασε και επίσημα η βόμβα.Η κεντρική πρακτόρευση περνάει στα χέρια του Τsagaris Travel(βλεπε hsw).Πολλά τα προβλήματα φίλε mike..ασυννενοησία στο φουλ η κορωνίδα των προβλημάτων.


To έμαθα χθες και έπεσα από τα σύννεφα.! 




> *ΤΡΙΤΗ:15:15*
> ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΣΗΤΕΙΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ(03:35/04:05)-ΘΗΡΑ-ΜΗΛΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ(17:00)


*03:30 στο Ηράκλειο...* Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι...! Εδώ στις 05:00 φτάναμε με την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ και τα ταξί πέρναν κούρσες άνω των 20 χιλιομέτρων! Στις 03:30 θα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα! 




> αυτη την γραμμη:Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Χάλκη-Ρόδο  δεν θα μπορουσε να την παρει η blue star με το διαγορας


Η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ακόμη απόρω γιατί υπάρχει.. Μειώνει σημαντικά τον χρόνο για την Κασοκαρπαθιά από Πειραιά, αλλά πιστεύω η καλύτερη σύνδεση θα ήταν με επιδοτούμενη επέκταση *των μεγάλων blue star!*

----------


## despo

Ποιος ηταν ο προηγούμενος πράκτορας της Ανεκ στη Ρόδο ?.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ποιος ηταν ο προηγούμενος πράκτορας της Ανεκ στη Ρόδο ?.


Στεφανάκης

----------


## fourtounakis

Αυτό της τρίτης θυμίζει πολύ του μιλένα τα Ρόδο-Κρήτη...:-?...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Αυτό της τρίτης θυμίζει πολύ του μιλένα τα Ρόδο-Κρήτη...:-?...


Το Μιλένα δεν θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι, ούτε να μου θυμίζει..! 
Η απορία μου εμένα είναι, πως το Πρέβελης με τα ίδια λιμάνια θέλει 12 ώρες και 30 λεπτά, ενώ το Ιεράπετρα Λ. το δίνουν 12 ώρες και 20 λεπτά!

----------


## fourtounakis

an kai to ierapetra einai synepes ploio se o,ti afora tis anaxwriseis tou apo rodo stin pleiopsifia tou,pisteuw oti twra p tha exei toso dromo na dianuei to 15:15 xalara tha ginei 16:00 kai outw ka8'eksis.

----------


## sylver23

*Πιέσεις για μείωση επιδοτήσεων στις άγονες*
Παρασκευή, 3 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 

Της Αγγελικής Καλλή για την Ημερησία

Κάθετη μείωση των επιδοτήσεων για την κάλυψη των άγονων ακτοπλοϊκών  γραμμών, ζητά με έμφαση το υπουργείο Οικονομίας από το υπουργείο  Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων.

Το ερώτημα που τίθεται με επιμονή προς το ΥΘΥΝΑΛ από τους αρμόδιους  υπουργούς που χειρίζονται θέματα δαπανών του προϋπολογισμού, είναι για  ποιο λόγο οι επιδοτήσεις προς την ακτοπλοΐα από τα 30 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου  που ήταν το 2004, σήμερα έχουν εκτοξευθεί στα 100 εκατ. ευρώ.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, στόχος των συζητήσεων που βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη  μεταξύ των δύο υπουργείων είναι η άμεση μείωση των κονδυλίων που θα  απαιτηθούν για την κάλυψη των επιδοτούμενων δρομολογίων μέσα στο 2011  και στη συνέχεια η ριζική αλλαγή όλου του πλαισίου με βάση το οποίο  γίνονται τα τελευταία χρόνια οι διαγωνισμοί για τις άγονες γραμμές, ώστε  οι περικοπές να είναι μόνιμες.

Σενάρια
Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι στο τραπέζι έχουν πέσει διάφορα  σενάρια, ακόμα και λύσεις που είχε γίνει προσπάθεια να υιοθετηθούν στο  παρελθόν αλλά υπήρξε μεγάλη αντίδραση από τις τοπικές κοινωνίες των  νησιών.

Συγκεκριμένα εξετάζεται να επανέλθει το σχέδιο για τις λεγόμενες γραμμές  κορμού στην ακτοπλοΐα του Αιγαίου ώστε τα μεγάλα πλοία να συνδέουν τα  κυριότερα νησιά και από αυτά η συγκοινωνία με τα μικρότερα να εκτελείται  μέσω ανταποκρίσεων με μικρότερα επιβατηγά - οχηματαγωγά. Η ιδέα των  γραμμών - κορμού είχε εξεταστεί επί υπουργίας Σουμάκη στο τότε υπουργείο  Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας αλλά γρήγορα εγκαταλείφθηκε.

Επίσης, μελετάται η περίπτωση της εφαρμογής του μεταφορικού ισοδύναμου  με βάση το οποίο θα απαιτηθεί μεγάλη μείωση στα ακτοπλοϊκά εισιτήρια. Σε  πρώτη φάση εξετάζεται η πιλοτική εφαρμογή του σε ορισμένα νησιά και θα  προωθηθεί η μελέτη για την επιλογή τους.

Μισθώματα
Στα άμεσα μέτρα για τη μείωση των επιδοτήσεων φαίνεται να εξετάζεται ο  περιορισμός των προσφερόμενων μισθωμάτων προς τα πλοία νεότερης  ναυπήγησης. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η μείωση των μισθωμάτων σε συνδυασμό  με την αύξηση των καυσίμων και τη μείωση της επιβατικής κίνησης, λόγω  της κρίσης, μειώνει το ενδιαφέρον των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών να  δρομολογήσουν πλοία τους στις άγονες γραμμές.

Ήδη αυτό το κλίμα έχει αποτυπωθεί στους διαγωνισμούς που βρίσκονται σε  εξέλιξη αυτό το διάστημα για τα δρομολόγια του 2011. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι  ότι για αρκετές γραμμές δεν έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον και ούτε  διαφαίνεται αυτό να ανατραπεί εκτός αν το ΥΘΥΝΑΛ πετύχει να πείσει το  υπουργείο Οικονομικών να μειώσει τα τέλη υπέρ τρίτων στα εισιτήρια της  ακτοπλοΐας ή ακόμα και το συντελεστή του ΦΠΑ.

Να σημειωθεί ότι η μεγάλη αύξηση των προσφερόμενων μισθωμάτων για τις  άγονες γραμμές σημειώθηκε ειδικά τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια και σε  ορισμένες περιπτώσεις έφθασε το 40%. Την ίδια εποχή ο αντιπροσωπευτικός  φορέας της ακτοπλοΐας εκτιμούσε ότι οι επιδοτήσεις στις άγονες γραμμές  θα πρέπει να ανέλθουν στα 200 εκατ. ευρώ ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί το  ενδιαφέρον των εταιρειών και η κάλυψη των νησιών.
 
Πηγή : Marinews

----------


## sylver23

*Συνεδριάζει η Επιτροπή για τις άγονες γραμμές*
Τρίτη, 21 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 

 Για πρώτη φορά συνεδριάζει  σήμερα η Επιτροπή που συγκρότησε η υφυπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων  και Αλιείας, Ελπίδα Τσουρή, προκειμένου να εξετάσει τόσο  τον  εξορθολογισμό του θεσμικού πλαισίου όσο και του δικτύου των αγόνων  γραμμών. Επίσης έχει την αρμοδιότητα για  την κατάρτιση επιχειρησιακού  σχεδίου για τη νησιωτική πολιτική και τη μελέτη και εισήγηση μέτρων για  την ανάπτυξη του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού.

Στην επιτροπή,  προεδρεύει η Ελπίδα  Τσουρή και συμμετέχουν  καθηγητές  και εκπρόσωποι των συναρμόδιων υπουργείων. Από την πλευρά της ακτοπλοιας  συμμετέχει ο Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης.
Στην επιτροπή δεν συμμετέχουν εκπρόσωποι των ακτοπλοϊκών επιχειρήσεων.  Όμως η Ελπίδα Τσουρή έχει διευκρινίσει ότι οι φορείς θα κληθούν στη  συνέχεια  να καταθέσουν τις προτάσεις τους.
 

Marinews.gr


*Συνεδριάζουν για την Ακτοπλοϊα χωρίς τους ...ακτοπλόους!!!*
Τρίτη, 21 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 

 "Φοβάμαι όλα αυτά που θα  γίνουν για μένα χωρίς εμένα". Ο στίχος αυτός αντικατροπτίζει πλήρως τις  έντονες αντιδράσεις ακτοπλοϊκών επιχειρήσεων για την κίνηση της  υφυπουργού Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων Ελπίδας Τσουρή να συγκροτήσει Επιτροπή  για θέματα της ακτοπλοϊας χωρίς να έχει καλέσει τους ενδιαφερόμενους! 

"Δεν είναι δυνατόν να συστήνεται επιτροπή  για να επεξεργαστεί θέματα  της ακτοπλοϊας και να μην έχουν καλέσει εκπροσώπους των ακτοπλοϊκών  επιχειρήσεων και χωρίς τους υπηρεσιακούς παράγοντες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν  να μην καλούνται οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι. Είναι πρωτοφανές" επισημαίνουν  κύκλοι της ακτοπλοϊας και προσθέτουν:

"Δεν έχουν προσδιορίσει καν τι είναι άγονες γραμμές προκειμένου να  υπάρχει βάση συζήτησης. Ας ορίσουν πρώτα τι είναι άγονες γραμμές και  μετά να μας πουν πως θα εξυπηρετηθούν" και καταλήγουν:

 "¶ραγε έχουν ρωτήσει τον υπουργό Οικονομικών πόσα χρήματα θα διατεθούν για τις άγονες ή συσκέπτονται για να μην σκέπτονται."

Η Ελπίδα Τσουρή έχει διευκρινίσει ότι οι φορείς θα κληθούν στη συνέχεια να καταθέσουν τις προτάσεις τους.

Η Επιτροπή που συγκρότησε η υφυπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και  Αλιείας, Ελπίδα Τσουρή, προκειμένου να εξετάσει τόσο τον εξορθολογισμό  του θεσμικού πλαισίου όσο και του δικτύου των αγόνων γραμμών. Επίσης  έχει την αρμοδιότητα για την κατάρτιση επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου για τη  νησιωτική πολιτική και τη μελέτη και εισήγηση μέτρων για την ανάπτυξη  του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού.

Στην επιτροπή, προεδρεύει η Ελπίδα Τσουρή και συμμετέχουν καθηγητές και  εκπρόσωποι των συναρμόδιων υπουργείων. Από την πλευρά της ακτοπλοιας  συμμετέχει ο Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης.

 
 Marinews.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

Την αναπροσαρμογή των ετήσιων μισθωμάτων των πολυετών συμβάσεων ανάθεση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με βάση τους τύπους καυσίμου από 1/11/2010 έω 31/10/2011 αποφάσισε το υπουργείο Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων...

1. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 81/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τη ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ Α.Ε. για τις γραμμές:
α) ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΧΙΟΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ και επιστροφή,
αναπροσαρμόζονται από 35.420 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 36.534,39 ¤.
β) ΚΑΒΑΛΑ – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΧΙΟΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ και επιστροφή
αναπροσαρμόζονται από 29.348 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 30.271,36 ¤ .
γ) ΚΑΒΑΛΑ – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΧΙΟΣ – ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ και
επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζονται από 30.360 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 31.315,20 ¤.
2. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 83/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τη ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ Α.Ε. για τις γραμμές:
α) ΣΥΡΟΣ – ΚΥΘΝΟΣ – ΚΕΑ – ΛΑΥΡΙΟ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από
13.822,91 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 14.257,81 ¤.
β).ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ-ΚΙΜ^ΛΟΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ και
επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 27.867,44 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 28.744,21 ¤.
γ).ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ-ΣΙΦΝΟΣ-ΚΙΜ^ΛΟΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ και επιστροφή
αναπροσαρμόζονται από 23.406,55 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 24.142,97 ¤.
δ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΑΝΔΡΟΣ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 8.477,52 ¤ ανά
δρομολόγιο σε 8.744,25 ¤.
3. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 84/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τη ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ Α.Ε. για τις γραμμές:
α) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΑΝΔΡΟΣ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 8.477,52 ¤ ανά
δρομολόγιο σε 9.009,35 ¤
β) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΚΕΑ-ΛΑΥΡΙΟ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 13.822,91 ¤
ανά δρομολόγιο σε 14.690,08 ¤.
γ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ-ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ-
ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΥΡΟΣ αναπροσαρμόζονται από 23.406,55 ¤
ανά δρομολόγιο σε 24.874,95 ¤.
δ)ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑΘΗΡΑ-ΑΝΑΦΗ και
επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 27.831,01 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 29.576,98 ¤.
4. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 78/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΑΝ^ΝΥΜΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ Α.Ε για τις γραμμές:
. 

α) ΣΥΡΟΣ – ΤΗΝΟΣ – ΑΝΔΡΟΣ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζονται από 7.538,39 ¤
ανά δρομολόγιο σε 7.787,97 ¤.
β) ΣΥΡΟΣ – ΚΥΘΝΟΣ – ΚΕΑ – ΛΑΥΡΙΟ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από
12.589,28 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 13.006,09 ¤.
γ) ΣΥΡΟΣ – ΠΑΡΟΣ – ΝΑΞΟΣ – ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ – ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ – ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ – ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ -
ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ – ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ – ΝΑΞΟΣ – ΠΑΡΟΣ – ΣΥΡΟΣ αναπροσαρμόζονται από
21.402,79 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 22.111,40 ¤.
δ) ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΑΝΑΦΗ
και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 25.492,28 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 26.336,28 ¤.
ε) ΣΥΡΟΣ – ΝΑΞΟΣ – ΙΟΣ – ΘΗΡΑ – ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ – ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ – ΚΙΜ^ΛΟΣ – ΜΗΛΟΣ
και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 28.184,20 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 29.117,33 ¤.
5. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 80/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΚΟΙΝΟΠΡΑΞΙΑ Δ^ΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ για τη
γραμμή ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΤΗΛΟΣ-ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ-Κ^Σ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεται από
15.078,80 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 16.023,39 ¤.
6. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 79/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΚΟΙΝΟΠΡΑΞΙΑ Δ^ΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ για τη
γραμμή ΡΟΔΟΣ-Κ^Σ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ή ΑΓΑΘΟΝΗΣΙ» και
επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 21.960,40 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 23.336,08 ¤.
7. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 25/4-3-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΚΟΙΝΟΠΡΑΞΙΑ Δ^ΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ για τη
γραμμή ΡΟΔΟΣ – ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ (ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΟΡΙΖΟ) και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από
10.120,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 10.753,96 ¤.
8. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 61/3-7-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΠΑΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΟΣ Ν.Ε. για τις γραμμές:
α) ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ-ΘΥΜΑΙΝΑ-ΧΡΥΣΟΜΗΛΙΑ-ΑΓ.ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ και επιστροφή
αναπροσαρμόζονται από 1.879,28 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 1.997,01 ¤
β)ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ-ΘΥΜΑΙΝΑ-ΧΡΥΣΟΜΗΛΙΑ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται
από 1.682,96 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 1.788,38 ¤
9. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 30/4-3-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Καρναβά Μιχαήλ του Απόστολου για τη γραμμή ΚΑΡΚΙΝΑΓΡΙ -
ΤΡΑΠΑΛΟΥ – ΜΑΓΓΑΝΙΤΗΣ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεται από
1.244,76 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 1.322,74 ¤
10. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 29/4-3-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τον κ. *****ρά Ελευθέριο του Γεωργίου για τη γραμμή ΘΥΜΑΙΝΑ -
ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεταιαπό 219,60 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 233,36 ¤
11. Τα μισθώματα των υπΆ αρ. 28/4-3-09 και αρ. 95/23-11-09 υπογραφεισών συμβάσεων
ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Γαμπιεράκη Μάρκο του Γεωργίου για τις
γραμμές ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΜΑΡΑΘΙ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ και επιστροφή (2 δρομολόγια / εβδομάδα
και 1 δρομολόγιο / εβδομάδα αντίστοιχα) αναπροσαρμόζονται από 876,39 ¤ και 865,00
ανά δρομολόγιο σε 919,00 ¤.
12. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 27/4-3-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΚΑΤΕΡΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ για τη γραμμή ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ -
ΚΑΡΔΑΜΑΙΝΑ Κ^ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεται από 774,18 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε
822,68 ¤.
13. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 123/1-2-10 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΚΑΤΕΡΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ για τη γραμμή ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ – Κ^Σ και
επιστροφή (3 δρομολόγια / εβδομάδα) αναπροσαρμόζεται από 1.998,00 ¤ ανά
δρομολόγιο σε 2.123,16 ¤.
14. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 43/6-5-2008 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την «ΤΗΛΟΣ 21ος ΑΙ^ΝΑΣ Ν.Ε.», για τη γραμμή ΤΗΛΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ και
επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 4.027,76 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 4.280,07 ¤.
15. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 92/31-10-2008 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με την ΠΛΟΕΣ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ Ν.Ε. για τη γραμμή ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ-ΘΥΜΑΙΝΑ-
ΑΓ.ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 5.223,94 ¤
ανά δρομολόγιο σε 5.551,66 ¤.
16. Το μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 90/31-10-2008 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με την ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΗ Ι Ν.Ε. για τις γραμμές:
α) ΨΑΡΑ-ΧΙΟΣ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζονται από 6.398,88 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε
6.799,73 ¤.
β) ΨΑΡΑ-ΒΟΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΨΑΡΑ αναπροσαρμόζονται από 2.939,86 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε
3.124,02 ¤.
17. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 32/1-3-2007 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Χάλαρη Κωνσταντίνο του Αντωνίου, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με την
αριθ. πρωτ. ΔΜ/Φ.231.09/2091/28-2-2008, απόφαση ΥΕΝΑΝΠ για τη γραμμή ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ -
ΚΙΝΑΡΟΣ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 523,61 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 556,41 ¤.
18. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 43/16-5-2007 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Ρίζο Εμμανουήλ του Θωμά όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το αρ. πρωτ.
ΔΜ/Φ.231.09/5067/24-5-07 απόφασή μας, για τη γραμμή ΞΗΡΟΚΑΜΠΟΣ Ή ΑΓ.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ
ΛΕΡΟΥ – ΜΥΡΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΥ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 708,89 ¤ σε
753,30 ¤.
19. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 18/1-3-2007 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τον Ρίζο Εμμανουήλ του Θωμά όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το αρ. πρωτ.
ΔΜ/Φ.231.09/5093/25-5-07 απόφασή μας, για τη γραμμή ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-
ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΑΓΑΘΟΝΗΣΙ-ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΝΗΣΙ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεται από 1.177,86
¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 1.251,65¤.
20. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 121/1-2-10 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την ΑΝ^ΝΥΜΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΥ για τις γραμμές
α) ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΛΕΡΟΣ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΑΓΑΘΟΝΗΣΙ-ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΕΙΟ και
επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 6.165,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 6.551,20 ¤.
β) ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζονται από 3.018,00 ¤ ανά
δρομολόγιο σε 3.207,06 ¤.
21. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 99/23-11-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Καμπόσο Σταύρο, για τη γραμμή ΛΕΒΙΘΑ – ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και
επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 540,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 573,83 ¤.
22. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 119/11-1-10 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την Συμπλοιοκτησία Ν. Φραγκάκη &Υιοί και Συμπλοιοκτησία Βελλής
Ανάργυρος, Ηλίας, Πασιάκος, για τη γραμμή ΧΑΛΚΗ-ΣΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΥ ΡΟΔΟΥ και
επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 1.035,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 1.099,84 ¤.
23. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 100/23-11-2009 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Μανούσο Γεώργιο, για τη γραμμή ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΦΟΙΝΙΚΙ
ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΥ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 782,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε
830,99 ¤ έως 31/12/2010.
24. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 120/11-1-10 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την Ναυτική Εταιρία «ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ Ν.Ε. » για τις γραμμές:
α) ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ-ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ-ΚΟΥΦΟΝΗΣΙ-ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ-ΝΑΞΟΣ και
επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεται από 5.936,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 6.308,39 ¤.
β) ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟΣ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ αναπροσαρμόζεται από 5.829,00 ¤ ανά
δρομολόγιο σε 6.194,68 ¤.
25. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 96/23-11-2009 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με την Συμπλοιοκτησία Ν.Γρύλλης- Χ. Γρύλλης, για τη γραμμή
ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΛΕΙΨΟΙ-ΛΕΡΟΣ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 1.078,00 ¤ ανά
δρομολόγιο σε 1.145,53 ¤.
26. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 98/23-11-2009 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με την Ναυτική Εταιρία «ΜΑΝΤΑΛΕΝΑ Ι» Ν.Ε. για τη γραμμή
ΑΠΟΛΛ^ΝΙΑ ΜΗΛΟΥ-ΨΑΘΗ ΚΙΜ^ΛΟΥ και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 625,00
¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 664,15¤.
27. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 101/23-11-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
υπηρεσίας με την BLUE STAR FERRIES ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ Α.Ε για τη γραμμή ΝΑΞΟΣ-
ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ και επιστροφή αναπροσαρμόζεται από 25.650,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε
26.294,75 ¤.
28. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 97/23-11-2009 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με τον κ. Μανιά Δημήτριο, για τη γραμμή ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΨΕΡΙΜΟΣ
και επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 625,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 664,15 ¤.
29. Το μίσθωμα της υπΆ αρ. 94/23-11-2009 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης
δημόσιας υπηρεσίαςμε τον Σ.Φ. ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣ^Ν για τη γραμμή ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ-ΧΙΟΣ και
επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζεται από 1.687,00 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 1.792,68 ¤.

πηγή: http://parapona-rodou.blogspot.com/2...post_6984.html

----------


## mike_rodos

> 1. Τα μισθώματα της υπΆ αρ. 81/1-9-09 υπογραφείσας σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας
> υπηρεσίας με τη ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ Α.Ε. για τις γραμμές:
> α) ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΧΙΟΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ και επιστροφή,
> αναπροσαρμόζονται από 35.420 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 36.534,39 ¤.
> β) ΚΑΒΑΛΑ – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΧΙΟΣ – ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ και επιστροφή
> αναπροσαρμόζονται από 29.348 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 30.271,36 ¤ .
> γ) ΚΑΒΑΛΑ – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΧΙΟΣ – ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ και
> επιστροφή, αναπροσαρμόζονται από 30.360 ¤ ανά δρομολόγιο σε 31.315,20 ¤.


*Ότι θα κάναν και αναπροσαρμογή προς τα πάνω στο μίσθωμα της ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗΣ δεν το περίμενα ποτέ!*

----------


## Giovanaut

Μα αυτοι για μειωσεις δεν ελεγαν...???

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μα αυτοι για μειωσεις δεν ελεγαν...???


Ρήτρα καυσίμων και πληθωρισμός.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Επιπλέον 8 εκ. ευρώ για τις άγονες γραμμές με τις ευλογίες Παπακωνσταντίνου*
πηγή:marinews.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

Χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση θα μείνουν πολλά νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου... Ένα τραγικό γεγονός ήρθε για να δουν οι υπεύθυνοι - ανεύθυνοι πιο σοβαρά αυτό το λεπτό θέμα!

----------


## despo

Χωρις σύνδεση πλεον απο Πειραιά και το Καστελλόριζο, απ' όπου βγήκε καμαρωτός ο πρωθυπουργός και ανήγγειλε το ξεπούλημα της χωρας μας. Τι άλλο πλεον να περιμένουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι εκεί, την παράδοση του νησιού μας στους γείτονες ?.

----------


## gpap2006

Κι όλα αυτά στα..πράσινα Δωδεκάνησα του 55%  :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Χωρις σύνδεση πλεον απο Πειραιά και το Καστελλόριζο, απ' όπου βγήκε καμαρωτός ο πρωθυπουργός και ανήγγειλε το ξεπούλημα της χωρας μας. Τι άλλο πλεον να περιμένουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι εκεί, την παράδοση του νησιού μας στους γείτονες ?.


Γενικά καμία ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με την υπόλοιπη χώρα τα νησιά Καστελόριζο - Κάοος - Κάρπαθος! Ούτε με τη Ρόδο... Ντροπή τους... 
Σύμη - Τήλος - Νίσυρος - Χάλκη ακόμη έχουν σύνδεση με το catamaran dodekanisos express.
Αλλά στο τέλος θα βγουν οι σωτήρες της Ελληνικής χώρας και θα μας δρομολογήσουν βαπόρια..

Ευτιχώς που οι ακρίτες μας έχουν καλές σχέσεις με τα απέναντι παράλια τους...!  :Wink:

----------


## sg3

> Γενικά καμία ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με την υπόλοιπη χώρα τα νησιά Καστελόριζο - Κάοος - Κάρπαθος! Ούτε με τη Ρόδο... Ντροπή τους... 
> Σύμη - Τήλος - Νίσυρος - Χάλκη ακόμη έχουν σύνδεση με το catamaran dodekanisos express.
> Αλλά στο τέλος θα βγουν οι σωτήρες της Ελληνικής χώρας και θα μας δρομολογήσουν βαπόρια..
> 
> Ευτιχώς που οι ακρίτες μας έχουν καλές σχέσεις με τα απέναντι παράλια τους...!


 δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα σταματησε η επιδοτηση των ιεραπετρα και διαγορα προς Καστελόριζο - Κάσο - Κάρπαθο & Σύμη - Τήλο - Νίσυρο - Χάλκη ?
γι αυτο το λογο σταματησε και ο πρωτευς?

----------


## despo

Εγω δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα, δεν υπάρχει πλέον καμμία σύνδεση του Καστελλορίζου με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα και κάθονται ακόμα και τους λιβανίζουν ?.

----------


## Leo

Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα της Κυράς της Ρώ!

----------


## thanos75

Απαραδεκτα πραγματα!!! :Mad:   Και επειτα ενοχλουμαστε που αμφισβητειται απο πολλους η ελληνικη υφαλοκρηπιδα γυρω απο το Καστελοριζο και γενικοτερα η εθνικης μας κυριαρχια σε αυτες τις περιοχες!  Εχω εναν φιλο που εινα διορισμενος λιμενικος στο Καστελοριζο και πραγματικα μου επιβεβαιωνει πως εαν δεν ειχαν αυτοι οι ανθρωποι καλες σχεσεις με τους γειτονες στα απεναντι παραλια, το νησι θα ειχε ερημωσει!

----------


## Rodantis

Eυτυχώς που υπάρχουν και αεροδρόμια στα νησιά αυτά.
Η μη ακτοπλοική σύνδεση των νήσων αυτών είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτη.Πρωτα πρέπει να μεριμνούν για τις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες και μετα για όλα τα άλλα προβλήματα.Ιδια κατάσταση υπήρχε πριν 2 μήνες όπου ο Πρωτέας είχε σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια του.
Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αυτοί στο ΥΘΥΝΑΛ τι κάνουν;αυτή δεν είναι η κύρια δουλεία τους;Ποσο θα τους στοίχιζε να αγοραζαν το Αρσινόη και να το δρομολογούσαν καθημερινά.Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ιδρυθεί μία εταιρία που να συμμετέχει το δημόσιο με ιδιωτικές εταιρίες για να εξυπηρετούνται τα νησιά αυτά;
Και κάτι τελευταίο.Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα να λέμε ότι οι κάτοικοι του Καστελόριζου έγιναν τουρκοι και διάφορα τέτοια σχόλια που δεν αρμόζουν εδώ μέσα.Οι ακρίτες μας έχουν μάθει να παλεύουν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρουν τρόπο με σκάφη δικά τους να επικοινωνούν με την Ρόδο.Kαι ας μην αναφερόμαστε στην κυρία της Ρω γιατί εκείνη είχε μάθει να παλεύει μόνη της δεν περίμενε βοήθεια από κανένα και ύψωνε καθημερινά την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ σημαία μενοντας στην Ρω.Αυτό σημαίνει Ελληνες ακρίτες-νησιώτες και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αισθάνονται περήφανα μένουν στον τόπο τους.Αλήθεια πιστεύεται ότι θα παραδοθούν στους απέναντι;Ας είμαστε λιγάκι σοβαροί παρακαλώ!Λίγη αισιοδοξία δεν βλάπτει.
Και σας είπα οτι το Καστελόριζο η Κάσος και η Κάρπαθος έχουν αεροδρόμιο που γίνονται τακτικά πτήσεις ενώ έχουν και άρκετό στρατό(ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ!)

----------


## mike_rodos

> Και κάτι τελευταίο.Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα να λέμε ότι οι κάτοικοι του Καστελόριζου έγιναν τουρκοι και διάφορα τέτοια σχόλια που δεν αρμόζουν εδώ μέσα.


Προς Θεού Rodantis δεν είπαμε ότι έγιναν τούρκοι οι κάτοικοι του νησιού, μην παρερμηνεύεις τα λόγια μελών του φόρουμ... Απλά αναφέρθηκε πως έχουν πολύ καλές σχέσεις με τα απέναντι παράλια όπου πηγαίνουν για τα απαραίτητα ψώνια τους, κυρίως την ημέρα που γίνεται στο ΚΑΣ η λαϊκή αγορά! Δεν είναι κακό.. .Και Ροδίτες πηγαίνουν στο Μαρμαρίς για οικονομικές αγορές! Όσο για τα αεροπλάνα και την καθημερινή σύνδεση τους με τη Ρόδο, δεν ξέρω πόσα εμπορεύματα χωράνε στο χώρο αποσκευών ενός 37 θέσιου DACH - 8 της Olympic Air.

Εδώ θέλω να σταματήσουμε την συζήτηση επειδή έχουμε φύγει από το θέμα που είναι οι άγονες γραμμές.

----------


## sunbird

H κάσος και η κάρπαθος χωρίς ακτοπλο'ι'κή σύνδεση με τον πειραιά και καλά κάποιοι επιβάτες ταξιδεύουν με το αεροπλάνο αυτοί που μπορούν !!! (και βρισκόμαστε σε οικονομική ύφεση ).
Οι προμήθειες στα νησιά αυτά πως θα φτάνουν ?
Βέβαια είς αύριον τετάρτη τα σπουδαία για προκύρηξη της γραμμής ηράκλειο-σητεία-κάσος-κάρπαθος-ρόδος
και θήρα-κάσος-κάρπαθος-διαφάνι-χάλκη-ρόδο.(η ανάφη τέλος?)
Θα συμετέχει η ΑΝΕΚ με το πρέβελη άραγε ?

----------


## DimitrisT

*Αγονες γραμμές: Στα μέσα Απριλίου ο διαγωνισμός*
πηγή:marinews.gr

----------


## sunbird

Σύμφωνα με το ''portnet'' για την άγονη κασοκαρπαθίας θα πραγματοποιηθεί επαναληπτικός διαγωνισμός αύριο τετάρτη ,και στίς 14 απριλίου νέος διαγωνισμός για την κάλυψη 11 άγονων γραμών.

----------


## giorgos5

Υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωσει να γίνει γραμμή Χανιά-Φωκίδα? :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σύμφωνα με το ''portnet'' για την άγονη κασοκαρπαθίας θα πραγματοποιηθεί επαναληπτικός διαγωνισμός αύριο τετάρτη ,και στίς 14 απριλίου νέος διαγωνισμός για την κάλυψη 11 άγονων γραμών.


Aς δούμε και το *άρθρο* που είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό για τις άγονες γραμμές...! 

Πολλές γραμμές μυρίζουν από τώρα τα σινιάλα!  :Wink: 
¶λλες επίσης μυρίζουν από τώρα την μοναξιά... Θεσσαλονίκη - Σιγρί - Χίος - Σάμος - Κάλυμνος - Κως - Ρόδος (πρώην γραμμή της blue star ferries) και Πειραιάς - Πάτμος - Λειψοί - Λέρος - Κάλυμνος - Κως - Σύμη - Ρόδος (πρώην γραμμή της ΑΝΕΚ).

----------


## sg3

εμενα θα μου αρεσε να εβλεπα τον διαγορα στο: θήρα-ανάφη-κάσος-κάρπαθος-διαφάνι-χάλκη-ρόδος. μακαρι να δειξει ενδιαφερον η εταιρεια!:roll:

----------


## sunbird

> εμενα θα μου αρεσε να εβλεπα τον διαγορα στο: θήρα-ανάφη-κάσος-κάρπαθος-διαφάνι-χάλκη-ρόδος. μακαρι να δειξει ενδιαφερον η εταιρεια!:roll:


 Διαγόρας η' Πρέβελη νομίζω οτι είναι ισάξια πλοία, σε άριστη κατάσταση με καλή ταχύτητα, και μπορούν νομίζω να ανταπεξέλθουν στίς δυσκολίες που εχει αυτή  η γραμμή.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωσει να γίνει γραμμή Χανιά-Φωκίδα?


Τα Χάνια είναι ένα μικρό χωριό στη Φωκίδα, από το οποίο φεύγει το καραβάκι για το πανέμορφο νησάκι της Τριζόνιας  :Wink:

----------


## sg3

> Διαγόρας η' Πρέβελη νομίζω οτι είναι ισάξια πλοία, σε άριστη κατάσταση με καλή ταχύτητα, και μπορούν νομίζω να ανταπεξέλθουν στίς δυσκολίες που εχει αυτή η γραμμή.


 σωστος φιλε μου!ενα δρομολογιο να εχει ο διαγορας την εβδομαδα για θήρα-ανάφη-κάσος-κάρπαθος-διαφάνι-χάλκη-ρόδος &  και 2 ή 3 το πρεβελης μεσω μηλου και ηρακλειου θα ηταν το καλυτερο!

----------


## mike_rodos

> εμενα θα μου αρεσε να εβλεπα τον διαγορα στο: θήρα-ανάφη-κάσος-κάρπαθος-διαφάνι-χάλκη-ρόδος. μακαρι να δειξει ενδιαφερον η εταιρεια!:roll:


Τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ θα τον ήθελα στο Πειραιάς - Μήλος - Θήρα - Ηράκλειο - Σητεία - Κάσο - Κάρπαθο - Ρόδο!  :Very Happy:  




> Διαγόρας η' Πρέβελη νομίζω οτι είναι ισάξια πλοία, σε άριστη κατάσταση με καλή ταχύτητα, και μπορούν νομίζω να ανταπεξέλθουν στίς δυσκολίες που εχει αυτή  η γραμμή.


Δεν θα τα έλεγα ότι είναι και ισάξια.. Ο Διαγόρας έχει 1-1.5 knots παραπάνω, 10 χρονάκια μικρότερος, από θέμα πλεύσης κλάσης ανώτερος και στα λιμάνια πετάει!
Βέβαια και το Πρέβελης στην γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθιάς αγαπήθηκε από τους νησιώτες γιατί εσωτερικά είναι υπέροχο και η ταχύτητα των 19 knots αξιοπρεπείς! Και επειδή οι κάτοικοι των 2 νησιών έχουν ταξιδέψει με πλοία και πλοία, το Πρέβελης ήταν ότι καλύτερο τους είχε τύχει!

----------


## sunbird

> σωστος φιλε μου!ενα δρομολογιο να εχει ο διαγορας την εβδομαδα για θήρα-ανάφη-κάσος-κάρπαθος-διαφάνι-χάλκη-ρόδος & και 2 ή 3 το πρεβελης μεσω μηλου και ηρακλειου θα ηταν το καλυτερο!


 Tέλειο σενάριο αν όμως μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί !!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ φέτος το καλοκαίρι γιατί βλέπω τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ να ξανάρχετεται Θεσσαλονίκη??
Πέρισυ λέγανε ότι δεν θα ξανάρθει...
Εκτός και αν αφήσει η Blue Star τη γραμμή, κάτι που δεν το νομίζω, γιατί πολύς κόσμος προτιμούσε τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ και σε κάθε του ταξίδι χτυπούσε σχεδόν πρωτόκολλο!!!
Ήταν πολύ θετικό αυτό για την εταιρία και απ'ότι έμαθα, έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι από την ανταπόκριση του κόσμου!!

----------


## despo

Το ευτύχημα είναι οτι ξαναφάνηκε πλοίο για το Καστελόριζο, δηλαδή ο Διαγόρας.

----------


## sunbird

> Τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ θα τον ήθελα στο Πειραιάς - Μήλος - Θήρα - Ηράκλειο - Σητεία - Κάσο - Κάρπαθο - Ρόδο!  
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα τα έλεγα ότι είναι και ισάξια.. Ο Διαγόρας έχει 1-1.5 knots παραπάνω, 10 χρονάκια μικρότερος, από θέμα πλεύσης κλάσης ανώτερος και στα λιμάνια πετάει!
> Βέβαια και το Πρέβελης στην γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθιάς αγαπήθηκε από τους νησιώτες γιατί εσωτερικά είναι υπέροχο και η ταχύτητα των 19 knots αξιοπρεπείς! Και επειδή οι κάτοικοι των 2 νησιών έχουν ταξιδέψει με πλοία και πλοία, το Πρέβελης ήταν ότι καλύτερο τους είχε τύχει!


 Και φυσικά το πρέβελη ήταν οτι καλύτερο είχε τύχει για την κάσο και την κάρπαθο αν αναλογιστούμε οτι ο προκάτοχος ήταν το μιλένα αν δέν κάνω λάθος στα τελευταία του.
Το διαγόρας είναι όντως 10 χρόνια νεότερο όμως απο εξωτερικής άποψης το πρέβελη δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα ,και η διαφορά του 1 knots δέν νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντική ,
και γι'αυτό το λόγο έγραψα ότι είναι ισάξια τα δύο πλοία.

----------


## Leo

Κατά την δική μου γνώμη τα πλοία είναι όντως ισάξια αλλά έχουν και τις εξής δυο βασικές διαφορές:

1. O Διαγόρας έχει καλύτερες ελκτικές ικανότητες έναντι του Πρέβελης
2. Η Blue Star Ferries δεν ρισκάρει εύκολα να εκθέσει τα βαπόρια της σε κινδύνους μικρών ή προβληματικών λιμανιών (δεν έστελνε τον Διαγόρα στην Μύρινα), δεν είμαι σίγουρος δηλαδή ότι θα ρισκάριζε Κάσο, Κάρπαθο και πιθανόν  άλλα λιμάνια που θεωρεί ως μη ασφαλή ανά κατηγορία πλοίων του στόλου της (πχ δεν πάνε τα μεγάλα Μπλου Τήνο κλπ). Αντίθετα η ΑΝΕΚ ρισκάρει περισσότερο με αποτέλεσμα να έχει πληρώσει μερικές φορές μικροπεριστάτικα. Παρόλα αυτά θα συμφωνήσω ότι ο Πρέβελης είναι ένα αξιοπρεπές πλοίο για την γραμμή την άγονη της Κάσο Καρπαθίας.

----------


## thanos75

> Εγώ φέτος το καλοκαίρι γιατί βλέπω τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ να ξανάρχετεται Θεσσαλονίκη??
> Πέρισυ λέγανε ότι δεν θα ξανάρθει...
> Εκτός και αν αφήσει η Blue Star τη γραμμή, κάτι που δεν το νομίζω, γιατί πολύς κόσμος προτιμούσε τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ και σε κάθε του ταξίδι χτυπούσε σχεδόν πρωτόκολλο!!!
> Ήταν πολύ θετικό αυτό για την εταιρία και απ'ότι έμαθα, έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι από την ανταπόκριση του κόσμου!!


 Συμφωνά απόλυτα! Δύσκολα θα αφήσει τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή η Blue Star και σε κάθε περίπτωση θα κοιτάξει να την "χτυπήσει" με κάθε τρόπο.  Αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά προσοδοφόρα. Και μάλλον βλέπω ο Διαγόρας να παίρνει τελικά τα δρομολόγια που είχε και πέρσι και πρόπερσι.  Εκτός κι αν η εταιρία αποφάσιζε να αξιοποιήσει το Blue Horizon στη γραμμή Θεσ/νικης-Ανατ. Αιγαίο-Δωδεκάνησα.  Δεδομένου όμως πως τα λιμάνια του Καρλοβασίου και της Καλύμνου είναι δύσκολα, βλέπω πάλι τον Διαγόρα στα γνωστά του λημέρια!

----------


## despo

Διαβάζω απο χθες δημοσιεύματα κάποιων περιφερειαρχών και λοιπων 'αρμοδίων' οτι ανακινούν θέμα αντικατάστασης του Πηνελόπη με άλλο πλοίο (ποιο άραγε ?). Αφου εξασφάλισαν την εκλογή τους, θέλοντας δηθεν να δείξουν οτι ενδιαφέρονται για το κοινωνικό σύνολο εκσφενδονίζουν πυροτεχνήματα, χωρις να εξηγήσουν σε κανέναν απλά πράγματα, οπως μετα πόσον καιρό πληρώνει το κράτος τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες και αν έχουν υπ'όψη τους ποιά καράβια υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα για να μπορούσε να γίνει κατι τέτοιο εφικτό. Είμαι βέβαιος πάντως οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ενήμεροι για το τι συμβαίνει στην περιφέρειά τους, αφου σπανιότατα μπαίνουν σε πλοία.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Συμφωνά απόλυτα! Δύσκολα θα αφήσει τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή η Blue Star και σε κάθε περίπτωση θα κοιτάξει να την "χτυπήσει" με κάθε τρόπο.  Αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά προσοδοφόρα. Και μάλλον βλέπω ο Διαγόρας να παίρνει τελικά τα δρομολόγια που είχε και πέρσι και πρόπερσι.  Εκτός κι αν η εταιρία αποφάσιζε να αξιοποιήσει το Blue Horizon στη γραμμή Θεσ/νικης-Ανατ. Αιγαίο-Δωδεκάνησα.  Δεδομένου όμως πως τα λιμάνια του Καρλοβασίου και της Καλύμνου είναι δύσκολα, βλέπω πάλι τον Διαγόρα στα γνωστά του λημέρια!


 Πολύ σωστά τα λες!!!
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η Blue Star θα μπορούσε να βάλει δοκιμστικά για αυτό το καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον ένα πλοίο της στη Γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη. 
Που ξέρει?? Μπορεί να πιάσει!!! :Wink:

----------


## fourtounakis

ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
ΤΡΙΤΗ 20:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 23:59:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 03:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 16:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 09:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ άφιξη Σάββατο πρωϊ.Κυριακή ακινησία.
BLUE HORIZON:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ(ΤΡΙΤΗ 19:10 περίπου άφιξη)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 18:00:ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ή και Λαύριο. άφιξη Πέμπτη 19:10 περίπου.
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ δεν ξέρω!
Πώς σας φαίνεται?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ:
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
> ΤΡΙΤΗ 20:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ
> ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 23:59:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 03:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 16:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 09:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ άφιξη Σάββατο πρωϊ.Κυριακή ακινησία.


 Ο ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑΣ να πιάσει Λήμνο λίγο δύσκολο.
Κατευθείαν Θεσ/νίκη Σίγρι και κανονικά το υπόλοιπο δρομολόγιό του βάζοντας μέσα και τη Πάτμο και τη Λέρο!
Κυριακή μία ολόκληρη μέρα ξεκούρασης για το πλήρωμα! Καλό ακούγεται!!

----------


## speedrunner

> ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ:
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
> ΤΡΙΤΗ 20:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ
> ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 23:59:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 03:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 16:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 09:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ άφιξη Σάββατο πρωϊ.Κυριακή ακινησία.
> BLUE HORIZON:
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ(ΤΡΙΤΗ 19:10 περίπου άφιξη)
> ...


Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλα την άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων ποιος θα την κάνει????

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ:
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
> ΤΡΙΤΗ 20:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ
> ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 23:59:ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 03:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 16:00:ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ-ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 09:00:ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣ/ΝΙΚΗ άφιξη Σάββατο πρωϊ.Κυριακή ακινησία.
> BLUE HORIZON:
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 18:00:ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΚΩΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ(ΤΡΙΤΗ 19:10 περίπου άφιξη)
> ...


Αυτα προκυπτουν απο καποια ενημερωση....???

----------


## marilenaki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!

Ψάχνω πληροφορίες για επιδοτήσεις για άγονες γραμμές, και τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από την ανάληψη αυτών. Πού μπορώ να ψάξω? Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει? Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η επικαιρότητα (τρέχοντα θέματα), μιας και πρόκειται για την εκπόνηση της πτυχιακής μου.... Any help???

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## despo

Μηπως κάποιοι κάνουν όνειρα θερινής νυχτός ?.

----------


## sunbird

> Πολύ σωστά τα λες!!!
> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η Blue Star θα μπορούσε να βάλει δοκιμστικά για αυτό το καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον ένα πλοίο της στη Γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη. 
> Που ξέρει?? Μπορεί να πιάσει!!!


Η γραμμή κατα τη γνώμη μου ορθά κρίθηκε ασύμφωρη είχε μόνο 90 ημέρες δουλειά σε επιβάτες ,και ίσως λίγο περισότερο σε χρονική διάρκεια σε φορτηγά, και τώρα με την οικονομική κρίση για όποιον το τολμήσει θα είναι καταστροφή.Όπως επίσεις και άλλες επιδοτούμενες θα έπρεπε να εξεταστεί η χρησιμότητα τους όταν επί παραδείγματι αποβιβάζουν 1 επιβάτη 0 οχήματα 0 φορτηγά ,που εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης καλούμεθα να πληρώνουμε .

----------


## mike_rodos

*Πρόσκληση για Σύναψη Σύμβασης ή Συμβάσεων Ανάθεσης Δημόσιας Υπηρεσίας, για την Αποκλειστική Εξυπηρέτηση Ακτοπλοϊκών Γραμμών για τρία έτη*

Τα Δωδεκάνησα έχουν την τιμητική τους!
Εντύπωση μου κάνει το Καστελόριζο, όπου έχει 3 δρομολόγια με πλοίο 75 μέτρων, 2 δρομολόγια με ταχύπλοο και άλλα 2 δρομολόγια με πλοίο 100 μέτρων και σύνδεση με Πειραιά. Βέβαια 7 φορές την εβδομάδα σύνδεση με τη Ρόδο! 
Επίσης υπάρχει η γραμμή που κάποτε κάλυπτε το Νήσος Κάλυμνος με την σύνδεση της Νότιας και Βόρειας Δωδεκανήσου με ένα πλοίο από Ρόδο έως Λειψούς.
Τα δρομολόγια του Πρωτέα για Σύμη - Τήλο - Νίσυρο - Κω, ένα σημείο αίνιγμα για το ποιος μπορεί να πάρει αυτή την θέση, ένα δρομολόγιο με ελάχιστη επιβατική κίνηση μετά την Σύμη... 
Όπως επίσης και το κενό του Ιεράπετρα στο δρομολόγιο Ρόδος - Σύμη - Κω - Κάλυμνο - Λέρο - Λειψοί - Πάτμο. 
Η Κασοκαρπαθιά μειώθηκε στα 3 δρομολόγια όπως είναι και τώρα για να μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί από ένα καράβι... κάνει από μόνο του ΜΠΑΜ! 
Κάμειρος Σκάλα - Χάλκη από 2 πλοία 20 μέτρων? ¶λλο ΜΠΑΜ, Νήσος Χάλκη, Νίκος Εξπρές οι άλλοτε ανταγωνιστές έγιναν συνέταιροι τα τελευταία χρόνια για χάρη της επιδότησης.!

----------


## Leo

Τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια και ο πλουραλισμός του Καστελόριζου, κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να οφείλεται στις "έξυπνες" δηλώσεις του Τούρκου υπουργού " που μας έμαθε (?) " ότι το Καστελόριζο είναι νησί της Μεσογείου... Πήραμε ένα μάθημα μήπως? Γιατί από μόνοι μας θα στέλναμε γράμματα στους Καστελοριζιούς με τα περιστέρια.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Τα καθημερινά δρομολόγια και ο πλουραλισμός του Καστελόριζου, κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να οφείλεται στις "έξυπνες" δηλώσεις του Τούρκου υπουργού " που μας έμαθε (?) " ότι το Καστελόριζο είναι νησί της Μεσογείου... Πήραμε ένα μάθημα μήπως? Γιατί από μόνοι μας θα στέλναμε γράμματα στους Καστελοριζιούς με τα περιστέρια.


Έχεις δίκαιο Leo, δεν είχαν περάσει καθόλου από το μυαλό μου οι συγκεκριμένες δηλώσεις... Και είχα την απορία τι γίνεται εν μέσω της άσχημης οικονομικής κατάστασης και το κράτος βάζει καθημερινά δρομολόγια.... 
Το μάθημα το πήραμε!

----------


## thanos75

> Έχεις δίκαιο Leo, δεν είχαν περάσει καθόλου από το μυαλό μου οι συγκεκριμένες δηλώσεις... Και είχα την απορία τι γίνεται εν μέσω της άσχημης οικονομικής κατάστασης και το κράτος βάζει καθημερινά δρομολόγια.... 
> Το μάθημα το πήραμε!


 Συμφωνώ και εγώ και επαυξάνω.  Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια πληροφόρηση σχετικά με το πότε θα ανακοινωθούν τα αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού ή μήπως- ως είθισται- θα γίνει κάτι γρηγορότερα υπό μορφή ανάθεσης? Ποιές εταιρίες και ποιά πλοία παίζουν σαν πιθανά σενάρια? Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλοδεχούμενη η συγκοινωνιακή αυτή αναβάθμιση!

----------


## DimitrisT

*ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΑ*
πηγή:kounoupi.gr

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αχτύπητο δίδιμο 
ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ-ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ!!! :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Πρόσκληση για Σύναψη Σύμβασης ή Συμβάσεων Ανάθεσης Δημόσιας Υπηρεσίας, για την Αποκλειστική Εξυπηρέτηση Γραμμών του Δικτύου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών

et.diavgeia.gov.gr

----------


## thanos75

Πρόσκληση για σύναψη σύμβασης για την εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής Ρόδος-Καστελόριζο! 


http://egov.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37161

----------


## Takerman

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/story/689225

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΑΣΧΕΤΟ - η στούκα που έφαγε το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο (στο βολβό) από που είναι ;*

----------


## SteliosK

> *ΑΣΧΕΤΟ - η στούκα που έφαγε το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο (στο βολβό) από που είναι ;*


Τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 κατά την διάρκεια πρόσδεσης στο Ηράκλειο προσέκρουσε στη προβλήτα

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...905#post451905

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> *ΑΣΧΕΤΟ - η στούκα που έφαγε το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο (στο βολβό) από που είναι ;*


Το Φαιστός είναι.

----------


## thanos75

Χτες...με αφορμή τα δρομολόγια της άγονης Δυτικών Κυκλάδων-Σικίνου-Φολέγανδρου-Σαντορίνης που ανατέθηκαν στον ¶γιο Γεώργιο, παρατήρησα και κάτι άλλο στη "Διαύγεια".  Ανατέθησαν οι άγονες προς Παροναξία-Μικρές Κυκλάδες στην BSF (κλασσικά), με ένα όμως δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα για τους χειμερινούς μήνες.  Μέχρι πέρσι ήταν 3- ηθικόν δίδαγμα: ή εποχή του "εξορθολογισμού" για τις άγονες είναι πια εδώ.  Παραθέτω και τα σχετικά links- ένα για τη γραμμή με Δονούσα και Αιγιάλη, και το άλλο για Κουφονήσια- Σχοινούσα κλπ


http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...9E%CE%A8%CE%93


http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...CE%A0-6%CE%A30

----------


## sg3

> Χτες...με αφορμή τα δρομολόγια της άγονης Δυτικών Κυκλάδων-Σικίνου-Φολέγανδρου-Σαντορίνης που ανατέθηκαν στον ¶γιο Γεώργιο, παρατήρησα και κάτι άλλο στη "Διαύγεια".  Ανατέθησαν οι άγονες προς Παροναξία-Μικρές Κυκλάδες στην BSF (κλασσικά), με ένα όμως δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα για τους χειμερινούς μήνες.  Μέχρι πέρσι ήταν 3- ηθικόν δίδαγμα: ή εποχή του "εξορθολογισμού" για τις άγονες είναι πια εδώ.  Παραθέτω και τα σχετικά links- ένα για τη γραμμή με Δονούσα και Αιγιάλη, και το άλλο για Κουφονήσια- Σχοινούσα κλπ
> 
> 
> http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...9E%CE%A8%CE%93
> 
> 
> http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...CE%A0-6%CE%A30


τις αλλες μερες ποιο δρομολογιο θα κανει?
παρο ναξο? παρο ναξο σαντορινη? παρο ναξο αμοργος αστυπαλαια?

----------


## thanos75

> τις αλλες μερες ποιο δρομολογιο θα κανει?
> παρο ναξο? παρο ναξο σαντορινη? παρο ναξο αμοργος αστυπαλαια?


Έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως πως το site της bsf έχει αναρτήσει δρομολόγια μόνο μέχρι τις 31/10/2013 για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, επομένως μάλλον δεν είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρα τα δρομολόγια.  Υποψιάζομαι πάντως πως θα συμβούν και τα 3 που λές: Κάποια μέρα θα έχει δρομολόγιο προς Σαντορίνη (συνήθως τα Σάββατα ήταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια), κάποια άλλη μέρα ίσως να σταματάει Νάξο, και ενδεχομένως να παίξει και κάποιο έξτρα δρομολόγιο προς Αμοργό-Αστυπάλαια.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση, οψόμεθα.... :Distrust:

----------


## gpap2006

Το σαββατιατικο απογευματινο κοβεται τελειως απο 26 Οκτωβρη. Πιστευω πως 2 δρομολογια/εβδομαδα προς Δονουσα-Αιγιαλη-Αστυπαλεα και αλλα 2 προς Ηρακλεια-σχοινουσα-κουφονησι-καταπολα αρκουν..Τις υπολοιπες τρεις ημερες δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει απογευματινο δρομολογιο στις 17.30 (αναφερομαι μονο στο χειμερινο 5μηνο Νοεμβρη μεχρι και Μαρτη).Ή εστω 2 δρομολογια να πηγαινουν μονο παρο-Ναξο (με προβλημα βεβαια την αν-ασφαλη διανυκτερευση στο προβληματικο λιμανι της Ναξου).

----------


## thanos75

Και να το πακέτο με την προκήρυξη των άγονων που αναμένονταν από καιρό.  Ο διαγωνισμός θα διεξαχθεί στις 19 Νοεμβρίου και περιλαμβάνει πολλές γραμμές (αν και κάποιες έμμεσα έχουν ήδη ανατεθεί).  Εντύπωση πάντως μου προκαλεί το γεγονός πως μέσα στις άγονες αυτές δεν είναι η Ικαροσαμία, η γραμμη Λαύριο-Αη-Στράτης-Λήμνος και οι γραμμές από Βόρεια Ελλάδα προς Ανατολικό Αιγαίο, με άλλα λόγια δεν είναι οι άγονες που έχει η ΝΕΛ.  Να υποθέσω πως η ΝΕΛ πια εκτελεί πια όλες τις γραμμές της χωρίς κρατικό μίσθωμα, επομένως δεν υπάρχει λόγος προκήρυξης από το υπουργείο? Γιατί μόνο για την Ικαροσαμία είχε αναφερθεί κάτι


http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%CE%92%CE%9B%CE%9B%CE%A0%CE%9F%CE%A0-2%CE%93%CE%98

----------


## karavofanatikos

Aπ' τις 70 άγονες γραμμές που υπάρχουν οι 39 καλύπτονται από πολυετείς συμβάσεις, γι' αυτό και δεν γίνονται κάθε χρόνο διαγωνισμοί για όλες τις άγονες.

----------


## thanos75

> Aπ' τις 70 άγονες γραμμές που υπάρχουν οι 39 καλύπτονται από πολυετείς συμβάσεις, γι' αυτό και δεν γίνονται κάθε χρόνο διαγωνισμοί για όλες τις άγονες.


Το ξέρω φίλε μου, απλά δεν ήξερα ποιές είναι αυτές που καλύπτονται με πολετείς συμβάσεις.  Και οπωσδήποτε το ότι δεν είδα καμία από αυτές που καλύπτει σήμερα η ΝΕΛ, μου δημιούργησε μια καχυποψία.  Επιπλέον, διάβαζα σήμερα στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ τη συνέντευξη του Βαρβιτσιώτη, ο οποίος επαίρονταν για το ότι όλες (μα όλες όπως τόνισε) οι άγονες μπήκαν σε μια προκήρυξη- κάτι που φυσικά δεν ισχύει λόγω των πολυετών συμβάσεων που έχουν ορισμένες.

Επί τη ευκαιρία, κανένα ΣΑΣ θα γίνει?

----------


## plori

Και μια σημαντική αλλαγή έγινε στην άγονη των δυτικών με την αναβάθμιση και σε πλοία Α' κατηγορίας ! :Fat:

----------


## gpap2006

Από 1 Νοέμβρη αλλάζουν τα απογευματινά δρομολόγια Παροναξίας blue star ως εξής:

Δευτέρα: Πάρο Νάξο Αιγιάλη Αστυπάλαια (αφαίρεση Δονούσας)

Τρίτη: Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο Ηρακλειά Σχοινούσα Κουφονήσι Κατάπολα

Τετάρτη: Πάρο Νάξο Δονούσα Αιγιάλη Αστυπάλαια

Πέμπτη: Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο Δονούσα Αιγιάλη Αστυπάλαια

Παρασκευή: Πάρο Νάξο (και παραμονή στη Νάξο μέχρι τις 09.30 πρωί Κυριακής!!!)

Κυριακή: Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο Ηρακλειά Σχοινούσα Κουφονήσι Κατάπολα



Χάνουν από μια προσέγγιση τα 4 νησιά των μικρών Κυκλάδων και μία τα Κατάπολα. Η Αστυπάλαια θα καλύπτεται μόνο από το BS NAXOS και καθόλου από ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ.

----------


## thanos75

> Από 1 Νοέμβρη αλλάζουν τα απογευματινά δρομολόγια Παροναξίας blue star ως εξής:
> 
> Δευτέρα: Πάρο Νάξο Αιγιάλη Αστυπάλαια (αφαίρεση Δονούσας)
> 
> Τρίτη: Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο Ηρακλειά Σχοινούσα Κουφονήσι Κατάπολα
> 
> Τετάρτη: Πάρο Νάξο Δονούσα Αιγιάλη Αστυπάλαια
> 
> Πέμπτη: Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο Δονούσα Αιγιάλη Αστυπάλαια
> ...


Όπως τα περιμέναμε στο περίπου

----------


## thanos75

Στη σελίδα του Διαύγεια είδα πως αναρτήθηκε η απευθείας ανάθεση της άγονης από Νεάπολη προς Κύθηρα στο ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ, και των άγονων της Δωδεκανήσου στο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, προφανώς μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διαγωνισμός και να βγουν οι σχετικές αποφάσεις


http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%CE%92%CE%9B%CE%9E%CE%A7%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%99%CE%94%CE%A8

http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%CE%92%CE%9B%CE%9E%CE%A7%CE%9F%CE%A0-%CE%A1%CE%A11

----------


## thanos75

Πρόσκληση για σύμβαση ανάθεσης σε πάρα πολλές γραμμές, αρχής γενομένης από 01/011/2017.  Αν και οι περισσότερες από αυτές προκηρύσσονται πολύ συχνά, βλέπω πάντως και αδιόρατα πλάνα του υπουργείου για κάποιες πιθανές αλλαγές στον ακτοπλοικό χάρτη

http://hcg.gr/sites/default/files/ar...rosklisi_1.pdf

----------


## Giovanaut

Ο διαγωνισμός για τις άγονες από 1/11/17 έχει διεξαχθει?
Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω ήταν να γίνει στις 5/9. Τι ξέρουμε?

https://www.yen.gr/documents/20182/2...3-24de20ecb9bb

----------


## thanos75

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...9A%CE%98%CE%96 

Ανακοινώθηκε στη Διαύγεια οι αποφάσεις του Υπουργείου για τις επιδοτούμενες άγονες με τριετή διάρκεια.  Το πιο αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι μετά από κάμποσα χρόνια η Hellenic χάνει την άγονη από Λαύριο προς βόρειο Αιγαίο η οποία περνάει στα χέρια της Seajets με το Aqua Blue.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πλακιωτάκης: Αυξάνεται στα 130 εκατ. ευρώ η χρηματοδότηση των άγονων γραμμών*

*Το νέο πλαίσιο προκήρυξης γραμμών παρουσίασε ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας*

ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ
15:36
18/09/2019



Κίνητρα για ποιοτικότερα και καλύτερα πλοία με προδιαγραφές δίνει, σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής *Γιάννη Πλακιωτάκη,* το νέο πλαίσιο προκήρυξης των άγονων γραμμών στην ακτοπλοΐα, το οποίο παρουσίασε σήμερα.
Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Πλακιωτάκη, το νέο πλαίσιο «εντάσσεται σε ένα νέο εργαλείο αναπτυξιακού σχεδιασμού στήριξης της νησιωτικής Ελλάδας, με αύξηση των χρηματοδοτικών πόρων και όχι με τη λογική επιδοματικής προσέγγισης».
«Το νέο πλαίσιο δίνει κίνητρα για ποιοτικότερα και καλύτερα πλοία με προδιαγραφές καθώς η σημερινή κυβέρνηση στηρίζει εμπράκτως τη νησιωτική Ελλάδα με γενναίες χρηματοδοτήσεις»" ανέφερε ο υπουργός, προσθέτοντας ότι «το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας είναι ανοιχτό σε νέα αιτήματα για νέες γραμμές και νέες δρομολογήσεις».
Ο κ. Πλακιωτάκης, όπως μεταδίδει το ΑΜΠΕ, είπε ότι αυξάνεται κατά 40 εκατομμύρια ευρώ η χρηματοδότηση των *άγονων γραμμών* η οποία θα φθάσει από τα 90,7 εκατ. που είναι σήμερα στα 130 εκατ. ευρώ ετησίως.
Μέσα σε αυτό το χρηματοδοτικό πρόγραμμα, προσέθεσε, περιλαμβάνεται και ειδική πρόνοια για την ενσωμάτωση του αυξημένου κόστους στα νέα καύσιμα από 1/1/2020, στο πλαίσιο προσαρμογής στα νέα περιβαλλοντικά δεδομένα, χωρίς να επιβαρυνθεί ο ωφελούμενος νησιώτης.
«Είναι ένα μέτρο για το οποίο η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση είχε δεσμευθεί ότι θα το καλύψει αλλά τελικά και αυτό έμεινε β€στα χαρτιάβ€ και ποτέ δεν προέβη σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη κίνηση προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση» τόνισε.
Ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας δήλωσε ότι η χρηματοδότηση των άγονων γραμμών που από φέτος είναι αναπτυξιακό έργο, εντάσσεται στο Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων (ΠΔΕ), κάτι που δίνει τη δυνατότητα στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας να αξιοποιεί τους μη διατιθέμενους πόρους για την επαναπροκήρυξη γραμμών, την ικανοποίηση νέων αιτημάτων κ.λπ. Υπογράμμισε επίσης ότι για το υπουργείο πλέον οι άγονες γραμμές δεν είναι απλώς μια πολιτική επιδοματικής προσέγγισης, αλλά παίρνει χαρακτήρα ουσιαστικού αναπτυξιακού εργαλείου για τη νέα νησιωτική πολιτική της χώρας.
«Σημασία δεν έχει ποιος υλοποιεί το συγκοινωνιακό έργο, αλλά πώς εξυπηρετείται ο προορισμός και οι νησιώτες με ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία» ανέφερε.
Ο κ. Πλακιωτάκης υπογράμμισε ότι οι νέες προκηρύξεις έχουν σαφή και ποιοτικότερα κριτήρια, κυρίως σε ό,τι αφορά στα πλοία της κατηγορίας ΑΆ (νεότερης ηλικίας πλοία).
*Τόνισε ότι έχουν εξασφαλιστεί 540 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για τέσσερα χρόνια* ενώ αναφορικά με τις συμβάσεις είπε ότι για την κατηγορία ΑΆ θα είναι 4 χρόνια, για την 2η κατηγορία, δυο χρόνια και για την 3η κατηγορία, ένα έτος.
Όπως είπε, για πρώτη φορά ενεργοποιείται η ρήτρα για «πλοίο αντικατάστασης» ως ποιοτικό κριτήριο επιλογής (bonus), για εκείνες τις προσφέρουσες εταιρίες που θα προβλέψουν την άμεση αντικατάσταση του πλοίου, ώστε να καλυφθεί το μεταφορικό έργο που έχουν αναλάβει, στις έκτακτες περιπτώσεις που αδυνατούν να το παρέχουν ως οφείλουν.
Σε ερώτηση αν υπάρχουν σκέψεις για ναυπηγήσεις πλοίων έως 80 μέτρα σε ελληνικά ναυπηγεία ο υπουργός τόνισε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας είναι 28 έτη και άρα μακροπρόθεσμα σίγουρα θα προκύψει πρόβλημα αντικατάστασης αυτών των πλοίων.
«Εμείς ήδη με τη σημερινή παρέμβαση δίνουμε κίνητρα για την αντικατάσταση των *πλοίων* με ποιοτικότερα και πιο ασφαλή χαρακτηριστικά, γιΆ αυτό προχωράμε σε πολυετείς συμβάσεις» τόνισε αναφέροντας ωστόσο ότι είναι ένα ζήτημα που θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί μακροπρόσθεσμα σε συνεργασία με τους θεσμικούς φορείς.
Για το θέμα αυτό είπε ότι το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος έχει καταθέσει μία ολοκληρωμένη μελέτη που θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί σε συνεργασία με το υπουργείο Οικονομικών και σαφώς και με την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή για την εξεύρεση των απαραίτητων πόρων. Σε ερώτηση αν θα υπάρξει ενδεχόμενο αύξησης της τιμής των ακτοπλοϊκών εισιτηρίων ο κ. Πλακιωτάκης είπε ότι, αναφορικά με τις άγονες, η αύξηση των μισθωμάτων γίνεται για να καλύψει το κόστος των καυσίμων, ενώ για τις ελεύθερες γραμμές είπε ότι ήδη το υπουργείο επεξεργάζεται σχέδιο.
«Είναι προβλήματα τα οποία κληρονομήσαμε από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση και δεν υπήρχε κανένας σχεδιασμός και καμία πρόνοια για το θέμα αυτό» τόνισε.
Για το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο είπε δεν θεωρεί ότι θα πρέπει να υπακούει σε μία επιδοματική λογική και προανήγγειλε συνολικό σχεδιασμό στήριξης και ανάπτυξης της νησιωτικής Ελλάδος.
«Εμείς θα προχωρήσουμε σε αξιολόγηση του συγκεκριμένου μέτρου αλλά κυρίως αυτό που προωθεί η σημερινή πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου είναι μία ολοκληρωμένη στήριξη της νησιωτικής Ελλάδας και σε αυτό θα περιλαμβάνεται και το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο» δήλωσε.
Για το θέμα των λιμενικών υποδομών ο Γ. Πλακιωτάκης είπε ότι σίγουρα θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μία νέα μορφή λιμενικής διακυβέρνησης με επικαιροποίηση του εθνικού λιμενικού συστήματος που δεν έχει γίνει τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια.
Προσέθεσε δε ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ομογενοποίηση στην άσκηση της λιμενικής πολιτικής και προανήγγειλε νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία για το θέμα των λιμανιών με αλλαγή του τρόπου λιμενικής διακυβέρνησης.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## gioros

Πολυ καλο για να ειναι πραγματηκο .Για να δουμε ....

----------

